# Black and Whites



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 14, 2014)

Barbara Palvin


----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful thread.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## yidnar (Jul 17, 2014)

.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Sherry (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## S.J. (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2014)

Audrey Hepburn shopping with her pet deer "Ip" in Beverly Hills, CA (1958)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 26, 2014)

Papermoon


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 30, 2014)

I always preferred Black and Tans........


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)

drifter said:


>



Looks KGB.

And now, a few tearjerkers.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)

Who is KGB?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

(Looks like a subliminal message, ^ that ^, to me. Just sayin'.)


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)

drifter said:


> Who is KGB?



What I was saying was that this honey you posted right here a coupla pages back ...






... looks Soviet.

She is clearly up to something.


----------



## shart_attack (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 13, 2014)

Saturn


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bleeker street, 1837


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2014)

drifter said:


>



  Aww, that's so cute!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Truman123 (Oct 17, 2014)

Great pictures.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow!  Awesome!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Truman123 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Truman123 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>



 NOT going to say what I saw at first glance here...


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)

cereal_killer   lol when I saw this one!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)

Almost forgot my favorite!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)

**disclaimer....not my typo


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> View attachment 33273



Ha-ha-ha!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)

LOL!!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)

Excellent photographer!!


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2014)

Ravi


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 6, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Vikrant (Nov 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>



Very artistic!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I thought so too.    Cute too!


----------



## Vikrant (Nov 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Mesmerizing as well


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 9, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Speaking of mesmerizing

ronettes photos - Bing Images


----------



## April (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 10, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


>


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

Cats are such photogenic animals.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, birdie bird love!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

Ready for Christmas!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)

Cute and sexy outfit!


----------



## April (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 12, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


Halo!

Statue?


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 12, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Ah, when sexy did not mean vulgar!!!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex. said:


>



Is that Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Lol!  Don't they look like the cast of one of those 80s nighttime soap operas?  Like Dallas or something?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I believe so, the photographer is Philippe Halsman


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 15, 2014)

Thought that was shopped, her head appeared to me to be off ctr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 18, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Thought that was shopped, her head appeared to me to be off ctr


Maybe but that photographer was known to take pics of Marilyn


----------



## Alex. (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>



I am not looking forward to that this year!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 18, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>



OMG! Look at her waist!  Something not right there, lol!


----------



## Alex. (Nov 18, 2014)

Manonthestreet 

This should help you No photoshop

*Marilyn Monroe - Lifting Weights Workout , by Philippe Halsman 1952 *

**


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## CAPTCHATHIS (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## CAPTCHATHIS (Nov 18, 2014)

All-American center led Michigan’s football team to National Championship in ’33


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## CAPTCHATHIS (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 18, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Manonthestreet
> 
> This should help you No photoshop
> 
> ...


I said thought, not think...went and did a little digging and found exactly what you posted about him. Such an atypical pic of her, in my opinion made me examine it closer, thats all


----------



## Alex. (Nov 18, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet
> ...




Great talking about this


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 18, 2014)

Probably should have included that with the first comment.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## CAPTCHATHIS (Nov 18, 2014)

CAPTCHATHIS said:


> All-American center led Michigan’s football team to National Championship in ’33


That's Gerald Ford BTW.


----------



## April (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)

Alex. said:


>



I love that song by Christina!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2014)

B


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol!  Now that's a sexy angel!    I wonder if angels in Heaven look like him?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> B



What does that mean?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)

Awwww!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > B
> ...


B = Black
W= White


Or b = bump.

I do that so I can come back later. I'm on a cell.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)

Last one and it's back to work for me!  Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Ahhh, informative!


----------



## Alex. (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>


She needs to eat.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



No way, she looks perfect.  Just because you like big blubber butts and nasty cellulite doesn't mean everyone else does!


----------



## April (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You see?  This is what women who work out every day and are in good shape and strong look like.  We don't look all blubbery with all that extra body fat.  It's disgusting and unhealthy.  Humans are not supposed to be fat or even chubby.  You just don't know what healthy looks like.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

See this?  Nice firm little bum.  Yup, that's what I'm talking about!    Just say NO to blubber butts!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)

How beautiful!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 25, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


Is there something better than thanks?


----------



## April (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)

Boys, they start young.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 1, 2014)

I ♥ zebras!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> I ♥ zebras!
> 
> View attachment 34624



I love elephants too!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

Alex. said:


>



What is she doing?  Taking a picture or something?  Look at the SIZE of that camera!  It's HUGE!  Lol!


----------



## Alex. (Dec 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That is Margaret Bourke-White

LIFE Margaret Bourke-White LIFE.com


----------



## April (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 3, 2014)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I couldn't figure out what that thing she was holding was for the longest time, and then I finally realized it was a camera.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 3, 2014)

Sid Avery
Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward in the Kitchen of their Beverly Hills Home, 1958


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 5, 2014)

Frank Worth
Robert Wagner and Natalie Wood at Oscar Dinner 1959, 1959


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Stephanie (Dec 6, 2014)

Love it. I love black and white pictures

good thread


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 6, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Love it. I love black and white pictures
> 
> good thread


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2014)

Clara Bow ♥ her​


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 7, 2014)

Arthur Rothstein Interior of migratory fruit worker’s tent, Yakima, Washington Jul 1936


----------



## Alex. (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

drifter said:


>



Are these Mt Saint Helens?

Clue on license plate.

Very nice!


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Very cool!!


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

Photo taken a week ago


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>



♥ this!!


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 16, 2014)

drifter said:


>



What in the heck is that on his head.  Please don't tell me that's a spider!


----------



## April (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 16, 2014)

Manonthestreet said:


>



That must have taken FOREVER!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 16, 2014)

drifter said:


>



This he/she needs to learn how to apply makeup.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 16, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Probably a pre-show photo is my guess.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 19, 2014)

Rin-Tin-Tin


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 25, 2014)

*Merry Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 25, 2014)

First Christmas Eve as a big sister​


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 25, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...000&bicmp=AD&smtyp=aut&bicmlukp=WT.mc_id&_r=1 
Forty Portraits in Forty Years

Photographs by NICHOLAS NIXON

The Brown sisters have been photographed every year since 1975. The latest image in the series is published here for the first time.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2014)

​*Infantrymen, attached to the 4th Armored Division, fire at German troops, in the American advance to relieve the pressure on surrounded airborne troops in Bastogne, Belgium., 12/27/1944*

On December 26, 1944, elements of the 4th Armored Division had broken through German lines to relieve the 101st Airborne and 10th Armored Divisions defending Bastogne and lift the siege.

More on the Battle of the Bulge at _Prologue_: “The Bloodiest Battle - The Battle of the Bulge Loomed Large 70 Winters Ago” →


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Lilah (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 27, 2014)

In the 1800s people were really weird. They often took pictures of dead people or members of their family that were dead but they wanted to remember. Which one of these girls is dead?




​Find the answer here - People In The 1800s Did THIS With Dead Bodies - LittleThings.com

In this picture it's a little more obvious.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> In the 1800s people were really weird. They often took pictures of dead people or members of their family that were dead but they wanted to remember. Which one of these girls is dead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find a lot of things from the Victorian era to be morbidly fascinating!  I read a little more about this, and they would actually pose the dead on stands and draw eyes on their eyelids to make them appear alive.  I guess it was considered a nice way to remember a deceased loved one back then.  I suppose it's really no more morbid than other "death" celebrations.


----------



## April (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)

Here is another example of postmortem photography.  These two girls remind me of the twins from the Shining.  It looks like they both could have stands behind them.  I'm not sure if both are dead or just one.  However, the smaller one on the right definitely appears to be deceased, IMO.  

Although this was apparently commonplace back then, I cannot imagine asking my child to pose with his/her dead sister or brother.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)

Snake charmer!  I wonder if it works on men too?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 29, 2014)

*Members of the 101st Airborne Division move out of Bastogne, Belgium, to drive the Germans who have besieged them for ten days, out of a neighboring town. This photo was taken while Bastogne was still under siege. 12/29/44.*

More on the Battle of the Bulge at _Prologue_: “The Bloodiest Battle - The Battle of the Bulge Loomed Large 70 Winters Ago” →


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 29, 2014)

1955 Ford Assembly Line​


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 29, 2014)

My niece. She's such a cutie...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> My niece. She's such a cutie...
> 
> View attachment 35428



She is a doll, Mr. H.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Queensland Navy ....a little while ago






Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


>



I find her to be extremely unattractive.  She looks like a crackhead, IMO.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 3, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Art isn't always pretty......
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....
Take your pick.....


----------



## April (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I suppose.     I personally am not a big fan of tattoos on women.  I just think they look kind of masculine, especially when one is covered in them, or has them on certain locations of the body.  Some are okay though.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


>



Couldn't she just send a letter?

Greg


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 3, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



  Funny!


----------



## April (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


>



Holy Hotness with 'tude Batman!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2015)

I love old photos.  They are fascinating to me.  There is a breakfast place in my city that has black and white photos of the city from the old days, and I love looking at them.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 4, 2015)

I also have a collection of some old black and white photos of family members.  I'd like to post some here, but I don't have a photo scanner.    I suppose I could take a picture of the picture, but I don't know how it would come out.  Maybe I'll try that later on.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 4, 2015)

you know what I mean


----------



## skye (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 4, 2015)

Kate and Cara


----------



## Alex. (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 4, 2015)

Cara 

and


Kate


----------



## skye (Jan 4, 2015)

oh yum black and white...will you join us?


----------



## skye (Jan 4, 2015)

to be so handsome and to have such a great voice and to be so famous..

wow

double whammy right there

triple whammy heck!


in black and white


----------



## skye (Jan 4, 2015)

Brando is allowed   to with  be us ..he is too gorgeous for words in black and white shit   Welcome !!!


----------



## skye (Jan 4, 2015)

It;s all a matter of facial harmony.

what

shut up

beauty is important on this planet earth


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2015)

​This photo of Rosalia Lombardo was taken in 1984. She was the last person buried in the catacombs of the Capuchin Monastery 64 years before this photo was taken, in 1920.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 6, 2015)

How about a Black and Tan... in black and white.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

drifter said:


>



Is that Willie Nelson?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes Willie Nelson and Waylon Jennings


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 6, 2015)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Cool picture!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## GreenBean (Jan 6, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Don't if she's Black or White - but I would to see her in color !


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 6, 2015)

drifter said:


>



Oh, I love this!


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2015)

it's B/W

its very early 1960s

it's French New Wave

it's nostalgia (pour moi)


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2015)

I would have given my life for B/W 1962 Paris....but  that was then.....all gone now

Paris ain't no mo  ...too many Islamists  

nostalgia Paris ou la la


----------



## April (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)

Frank Worth
Elizabeth Taylor and Conrad Hilton on Wedding Day 1950, 1950


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)

*1950, Coca Cola arrive en France*


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2015)

good night you ignoramous...

what do you know or ever will know about black and white.

why do I bother at all....

what a bloody waste of time

when will I ever learn not to throw pearls to the pigs LOL

(nothing wrong with  pigs animals  but.....all wrong with pigs humans  )


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

skye said:


> good night you ignoramous...
> 
> what do you know or ever will know about black and white.
> 
> ...



Why are you so mean?  You know ART is in the eye of the beholder.  You don't get to tell others what is art and what isn't.  I'm sure plenty of people know a lot more about it than you do too, so climb on down off the pedestal you've created for yourself.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 8, 2015)

This is my Mother's cousin Louise taken in 1928.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2015)

skye said:


> good night you ignoramous...
> 
> what do you know or ever will know about black and white.
> 
> ...


I would simply note he didnt receive any thumbs up on that one, would also note he has put up some nice Marilyn Monroe shots. I also agree with your earlier quote along the lines of ..."beauty is imporant in this world"......hope you continue to act on that premise.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 8, 2015)

another picture of Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > good night you ignoramous...
> ...




Thumbs up is not necessary. In fact, if either one of you knew what you were talking about you would know:  *"Beautiful Legs Contest-the pillowcases are there so the judges are not tempted to look at the girls' faces - they have eye holes cut out so they can see where they're going"*

So this brings me to saying I looked at your OP there is no qualification as to what is beautiful or not.

You chastise and criticize me  for posting exactly what you wished for; your actions are not beautiful, but hurtful.

You tried to make me feel unwanted and belittle my choices as to what I consider beautiful; your actions are not beautiful but hurtful.

That photo is of women who are beautiful in their own way, maybe they do not fit in your view of what beautiful is, but if they were reading this your words would have hurt them; your actions are not beautiful but hurtful.

The lesson, before you try to force your limited views down someone's throats try this beautiful act: think before writing or speaking. There is beauty in all of us. Sometimes it takes a second look to see what that beauty is.

Now you learned a lesson is courtesy, class and beauty. I look forward to posting more of what I consider beautiful.


Here is another

16th June 1937: Contestants putting paper bags over their heads for a beauty contest at Blackpool baths.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2015)

I never said there was any guidelines. I did not chastise I simply stated fact...photo drew no thumbs up,,,,I also noted you had made some nice contributions......you seem rather thin skinned.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> I never said there was any guidelines. I did not chastise I simply stated fact...photo drew no thumbs up,,,,I also noted you had made some nice contributions......you seem rather thin skinned.


Not thin skinned, dissappointed how you abused my contributions as if you are some higher authority. This thread is a pictorial and everyone who posts deems their contribution worthy,  you are no one to judge or chastise if you do not like it. As far as a thumbs up try taking yours out of your butt.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)

drifter said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > I never said there was any guidelines. I did not chastise I simply stated fact...photo drew no thumbs up,,,,I also noted you had made some nice contributions......you seem rather thin skinned.
> ...


skye I disregarded. It was to the OP,  the self appointed art critic.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > I never said there was any guidelines. I did not chastise I simply stated fact...photo drew no thumbs up,,,,I also noted you had made some nice contributions......you seem rather thin skinned.
> ...



Now you're just lying.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2015)

I havent posted in any music threads for long time.......got no idea WHAT THATS ABOUT


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)

drifter said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



No need to Drifter. I did not notice any tension  I was having a nice time in music actually lost in the music...listened to your stuff and french music from the 1960's I discovered Francois Hardy beautiful voice.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)

Liberal guys don't get far with her!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)

drifter said:


>



Interesting Frida Kalho at her easel painting this


----------



## April (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)

The last photo of James Dean taken hours before his death, aged 24 on September 30, 1955 Los Angeles California by Sanford Roth


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)

Downtown, Orlando circa 1900


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)

When actresses were actually beautiful, and sexy with their clothes on!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for saving me!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Alex. said:


>



I think I posted a picture of black and white cookies earlier in the thread too!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Swing Dancing!  I used to want to learn but never did.  It looks like so much fun!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> I never said there was any guidelines. I did not chastise I simply stated fact...photo drew no thumbs up,,,,I also noted you had made some nice contributions......you seem rather thin skinned.



Well, it got a thanks from me!  I see absolutely NO reason for a certain poster to act like a schmuck in a thread that is supposed to be lighthearted and fun.    Maybe if you didn't kiss her butt, she would stop acting like a spoiled child.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow!  Just WOW, is all I can say about this little situation.  Such a hissy fit over a picture!!!    That is just insanity.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 8, 2015)

Remember this guy?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Remember this guy?



Can't say that I do.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

How about some black and white shoes?  Yesssss!   And don't even TELL me that these are not art.  They are so.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)

What a gorgeous dress!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Remember this guy?




Of course we do! 

 That is legendary mime Marcel Marceau " He was regarded for his peerless style pantomime, moving audiences without uttering a single word, and was known to the World as a "master of silence." 

He also survived the nazi occupation in France and saved many children in WII. 

Amazing man, thank you for posting Mr. H.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 9, 2015)

skye said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Remember this guy?
> ...


Yup. 

Our high school French teacher organized a bus trip to see him perform. This was 1971 or 72. 
STILL GOT THE TICKET STUB!


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2015)

Burton and Taylor


----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

This is probably good advice I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

Grease!  I love this movie!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> This is probably good advice I think.



^^^  

That goes for you guys too!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

Madame Butterfly.


----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2015)

one more of Marcel Marceau


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

A dancer from the real Moulin Rouge.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



OMG!  Is that a roller coaster?  

No way would you catch me on that thing!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 9, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>



I know what those are, Tasmanian tigers, and they are extinct.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2015)

"Cole Porter wrote this for the 1932 Broadway musical play _The Gay Divorce_, in which Fred Astaire sang it. It was the last Broadway show for Astaire and the last show that he performed with his sister, Adele.
This song also featured in the 1934 film version, _The Gay Divorcee_ (The Hays Office, Hollywood's self-censorship body, determined that the original title was too controversial). The film starred Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers in their first leading roles together. 

Porter was coy about the origins of this song. Once, he claimed it was inspired by Moroccan drums and an Islamic chant he heard while cruising down the Nile River in Egypt. Another time he said the idea struck him on a Saturday night at New York's Ritz-Carlton Hotel, and he finished it while stretched across the sands in Newport, Rhode Island, the next day. Then again, he penned it specifically for Fred Astaire's heartsick character in _The Gay Divorce_."


----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2015)

Jacqueline Kennedy backstage watching her husband during the first televised debate against Richard Nixon - 1960


----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2015)

Reagan and Thatcher, 1986


----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2015)

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 11, 2015)

The wind blows the spores released by the mushroom in similar direction. 
But no 2 reproductive cells will ever land on the exact same position. 
Just one of many reasons why the mushroom kingdom is so breathtaking~


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)

Shirley Temple was one of the most adorable little girls I've ever seen!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2015)

I used to be fascinated by these dragon parades as a child.  I thought they were so scary,and how they blow smoke out!!!  Never got to see one though.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I used to be fascinated by these dragon parades as a child.  I thought they were so scary,and how they blow smoke out!!!  Never got to see one though.


Run up to the dragon and put a dollar in his mouth and it's good luck.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 13, 2015)

The best of the best...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2015)

Arthur King
Hopscotch NYC 1957,1957


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2015)

Michael Kenna
Trocadero Steps, Paris, France, 1987, 1987


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 16, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


>



Very cool!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 16, 2015)

1


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 16, 2015)

2


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 16, 2015)

3


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 16, 2015)

4​


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 16, 2015)

5​


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 16, 2015)

6​


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 16, 2015)

7​


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 16, 2015)

8


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 16, 2015)

MeBelle did you used to be mebelle60???


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 17, 2015)

*And He Nails Him With A Right-Cross From Way Down Under*


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 17, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


Now that's art.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 18, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> MeBelle did you used to be mebelle60???



C'mere Dotty and let me give you a hug!  (((((Dot)))))


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 19, 2015)

Black cat auditions in Old Hollywood


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2015)

Too cute!​


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)

Alex. said:


>




Nice!!


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Classic!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2015)

Brando.. in my eye......one of the greatest in American Cinematography


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2015)

This lady ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  was such an intrinsic part of American film history!

God bless her


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2015)

so good night y'all !!!  sleep tight!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

*The 1915 World’s Fair, San Francisco*


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)

Pablo Picasso and the artist’s second wife, Jacqueline Roque


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

It doesn't come more black and white than this

It just doesn't.. that era is all gone now 

I for one....bless the ground you walk on Robert Mitchum


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

The gorgeousness,of Mitchum.... and of  all the men of that era...I had relatives who looked like that...my father look a bit like that...

something amazing!

today is all Lilly of the valley wanna be men....weak men who are afraid of women....pathetic and disgusting

so sad


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

skye said:


> The gorgeousness,of Mitchum.... and of  all the men of that era...I had relatives who looked like that...my father look a bit like that...
> 
> something amazing!
> 
> ...



My dad was real handsome, he had a young Marlon Brando type of look


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > The gorgeousness,of Mitchum.... and of  all the men of that era...I had relatives who looked like that...my father look a bit like that...
> ...



That sounds lovely drifter! your Dad must have been a handsome man!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



He was !

 r.i.p. Dad 1/20/2013


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

(((bless your Dad drifter)))


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh MY LORD

oh Lordee

spechless in black and white  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2015)

William Henry Jackson Eureka, Colorado 1900


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> William Henry Jackson Eureka, Colorado 1900



I can only see this and the other one you posted when I reply to them.  When just viewing them regular, I only see a green box.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

skye said:


> It doesn't come more black and white than this
> 
> It just doesn't.. that era is all gone now
> 
> I for one....bless the ground you walk on Robert Mitchum



He's "smoking" hot!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Alex. said:


>



I really love this one.  Beautiful.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

drifter said:


>



Is that your dad or a picture of Marlon Brando?  If that's your dad, you weren't kidding.  He was the spitting image of a young Marlon Brando.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Marlon Brando LOL


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Lol.  I was going to say, Wow!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You'd say it about my dad too.

Although not when he died but when he was young, he was that handsome.

My sister was a looker too.


----------



## April (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > William Henry Jackson Eureka, Colorado 1900
> ...



Wonder why that is...... any ideas?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 24, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



We've had this same problem a lot on the funny pictures threads.  It's either a copyright issue or a browser issue . . . I think this particular instance, it is browser related because I CAN see it when I reply to it.  This is just my guess though.  

Hey, I just went back and looked, and now I can see this one that I quoted while viewing it regular, but I still can't see the other one.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...




That symbol represents a broken link to the photo you are posting. There is no connection between the photo you are trying to post and the site hosting the photo, sometimes it shows for a short length of time then disappears  leaving the broken link symbol.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2015)

I dont know...see em fine on mine


----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2015)

*Albert Einstein and J. Robert Oppenheimer*


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2015)

Roswell 1947


----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2015)

Something different...we live in a big Universe...

Dulce....Area 51 ... sure

Disneyland? no


----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 25, 2015)

Bianca Jagger, ex-wife of Rolling Stone Mick Jagger, pictured with two white doves at party held in her honour on December 12, 1977.


----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2015)

Chilbolton, UK 2002.Crop Circle .

 It reveals an alien face as well as a coded message. After much time was spent on decoding the message, the following statement was revealed. *“Beware the bearers of FALSE gifts and their BROKEN promises. Much PAIN but still time.  There is GOOD out there. We OPPOSE DECEPTION. Conduit CLOSING. *


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

She's forgotten me.....


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

Who says they don't have feelings......


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

Awesome dreams......


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

Sometimes, nature gets mad....


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

Finally...some fun....


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

The POWER of the 19th century....


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

Could you PLEASE help me?......


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

I am NOT the mightiest of them all...am I?


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

A small man...with a big heart!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

LIFE....Everyone deserves to live it...everyone!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

In the year 2029.....


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

SHE followed me home...can we keep HER?


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 28, 2015)

The POWER of the 18th Century....


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Could you PLEASE help me?......



Or, aren't I cute?  Please don't yell at me.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2015)

*Leatherman Tread Wearable Multi-Tool *


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Who is that handsome guy?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Rob Lowe!  Amirite?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


and his escort?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I'm stumped.  I don't know who it is.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2015)

Half pint


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

drifter said:


> [/
> 
> 
> > Lol.  Is it just me, or do they look a bit cranky?  Maybe they're going to have a granny fight?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Half pint



  Doesn't ring a bell for me.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Half pint
> ...







Little House on the Prairie


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Oh.  I didn't watch that show much.  She's gorgeous though.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2015)

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2015)

A galaxy far, far  away


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 31, 2015)

Last train to Solomon


----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2015)

this was called a family...it doesn't exist anymore but it was very popular back then


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 31, 2015)

Want to guess what they're sewing on and what it'll be when it's done?


----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2015)

from "Sunset Boulevard" (1950)


----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2015)

welly welly welly ...welly....Mr Holden again


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 31, 2015)

Absolutely stunning 75 years ago!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 31, 2015)

Sold this one to AP in 1973.



 
Where are they?
Where does he think he's going?


----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ are they in Bolivia?


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 31, 2015)

Veronica was the inspiration for ......


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 31, 2015)

skye said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ are they in Bolivia?



Not Bolivia.

Wales, Alaska, 1973.  School teacher from Oakland, California set out to row to Russia (not all that far) bearing a friendship petition to The People of The Soviet Union.

He didn't make it but wasn't injured in any way.

Hilarious story but too long and would definitely not fit on a bumper strip.


----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2015)

t



that's how it should be ...

but it's not

it's not vintage anymore ...

it is black and white  ..we have that at least


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 31, 2015)

__________________


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Jan 31, 2015)

When men were REAL MEN!!!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 31, 2015)

The FIRST Do It Yourself Car Wash!


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 1, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>



It's amazing how they can sense these things.


----------



## Lilah (Feb 1, 2015)

To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 1, 2015)

Eastwood with jazz pianist Erroll Garner, early 70s. Garner wrote the standard “Misty” and recorded it for the soundtrack of Eastwood's Play Misty for Me.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 2, 2015)

*Israeli paratroopers stand in front of the Western Wall in Jerusalem.*_ -GPO 06/07/1967_


----------



## Jroc (Feb 2, 2015)

*Raising the Flag on Iwo Jima is a historic photograph taken on February 23, 1945*,


----------



## April (Feb 2, 2015)

Jroc said:


> *Israeli paratroopers stand in front of the Western Wall in Jerusalem.*_ -GPO 06/07/1967_



This reminds me of Ropey...I miss him.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 2, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Israeli paratroopers stand in front of the Western Wall in Jerusalem.*_ -GPO 06/07/1967_
> ...



He was in the 73' Yom kippur war. Ropey's still around, not sure where but he is.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 3, 2015)

Ed Sanders and Janis Joplin backstage at the Andersen Theater in New York City, 1968.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > *Israeli paratroopers stand in front of the Western Wall in Jerusalem.*_ -GPO 06/07/1967_
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 3, 2015)

"July 4, 1956. 1034 Auburn Drive, Memphis. Elvis liked horseplay — he loved physical activity. Here he is with his cousins Billy Smith (behind) and Bobby Smith (foreground) horsing around in a half-filled swimming pool at home. The valve was broken so they couldn't fill it all."


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 3, 2015)

When you figure out who they were you'll understand why they're here!


----------



## g5000 (Feb 3, 2015)

Unemployed lumber worker and wife, 1939


----------



## g5000 (Feb 3, 2015)

Times Square, 1947


----------



## g5000 (Feb 3, 2015)

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## g5000 (Feb 3, 2015)

Joseph Goebbles has just learned the photographer is Jewish, 1933


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 3, 2015)

And the ever-popular.......


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 5, 2015)

No one will ever invent a better pillow than your true love's bosom.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 5, 2015)

One of the most beautiful photos of motherhood I have ever seen.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 5, 2015)

g5000 said:


> One of the most beautiful photos of motherhood I have ever seen.


Pre- Giuliani New York


----------



## g5000 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jroc said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most beautiful photos of motherhood I have ever seen.
> ...


Yep.

I visited NYC dozens of times in the 70s and 80s.  After visiting for the grand re-opening of the Statue of Liberty in 1986, I vowed I would not return for at least a decade.  The place had really gone down  the sewer.  Drug dealers, hookers, and gun dealers operating in the open around Times Square with cops standing right there.  In Washington Square Park, I saw a drug dealer grab a little kid pedaling by on a bike, trying to sell drugs to the kid.  I found myself wishing I had an Uzi so I could do some housecleaning.

I returned in 1999.  What an amazing transformation!

There was a giant Disney store right where the hookers and dealers and porn shops used to operate.  Talk about a symbolic representation of change.  Wow!

Nevertheless, that is a beautiful photo.  The kid is trying to change the destination, and the mother is literally holding the whole family/society together.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 5, 2015)

more david hemmings ...here with amazing English 60s model Jean Shrimpton

does
not


get better than that


very difficult to get better.

anyhow.... that how it is.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 5, 2015)

David


----------



## Alex. (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 5, 2015)

one last of Jane 1960s


----------



## Alex. (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 7, 2015)

Penelope Tree


----------



## Alex. (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)

jimmy dean 1950s


----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)

The wreck of James Dean's Porsche 550 Spyder


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2015)

Natalie Wood and JD behind the scenes "Rebel Without A Cause"


----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)

Dean....

James


1950s


----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2015)

"James Byron Dean, sometime auto racer and movie star, full-time legend. There is plenty of material about his short life and his shorter career as an SCCA novice racer. This photo by an unknown photographer,  must have been made at the Palm Springs event: the car number matches that in the program and the pavement matches an airport."







Easy there missy


----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>


She was so beautiful


----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)

J.Dean and E.Taylor


----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)

Another photo of both of them.... again..from the movie "Giant"


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)

That's beautiful!   ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)

on the set Dean and Taylor


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2015)

But they don't have human emotions......


----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)

Yummy yum


----------



## skye (Feb 9, 2015)

with his border collie

Good night


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2015)

June 30, 1956. Elvis at the coffee shop at the Jefferson Hotel, Richmond, Virginia.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2015)

On the set of The Birds


----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2015)

Linda Evangelista


----------



## skye (Feb 10, 2015)

Chet Baker, Milan 1950s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 11, 2015)

Love it   ........... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Alex. (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Now here is a woman with a MILLION times the class as Marilyn Monho.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Look at what a loyal wife she was.  Even though she KNEW he was cheating on her, she remained by his side during it ALL.  A beautiful and classy woman who loved and admired her husband a great deal.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Little John-John.  A very bitter sweet picture.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


>



^^^

She looks like a princess there.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Poor Jackie.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Now here is a woman with a MILLION times the class as Marilyn Monho.


Comparing her to the current first whatever, is BLACK and White! High class, and NO CLASS!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 12, 2015)

Time traveling Nicole Kidman


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



That's a great picture of the two of them.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Vigilante said:


>



That must be the Berlin wall.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


>



That's what it's going to look like here this weekend, just in time for Valentine's Day!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

This is how we used to treat children, as if they were miniature adults.  Look at the little boy with a butt hanging out of his mouth.  Disgusting.  I'll bet he was dead from some lung disease by the time he was 30 years old.  Many young children also were killed in industrial accidents.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Boy, don't they look so happy . . .


----------



## g5000 (Feb 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


>


Who is the beautiful woman speaking with Eleanor?  She looks like Elizabeth Montgomery or Nicole Kidman.

Can't be either of them, of course.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes it could.  They can do all kinds of things with editing and photoshop.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 13, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Kidman & Clive Owen


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



I KNEW it was Nicole.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2015)

I have this in my bedroom... to the left of my bed

I bought it in Paris .... in  one of  those  book stalls lining the Left Bank of the Seine River.

It's a cafe scene  in the 1920s

I like it very much.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

skye said:


> I have this in my bedroom... to the left of my bed
> 
> I bought it in Paris .... in  one of  those  book stalls lining the Left Bank of the Seine River.
> 
> ...



Love it!  It probably brings back some nice memories from your trip too.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

I have a bunch of black and white photos of family members from a long time ago.  I wish I had a scanner so I could scan them and post them.  Some of them are really cool.


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I have this in my bedroom... to the left of my bed
> ...




Yes it does...

but that's when Paris was still Paris....

not invaded by the Muslims yet....

Sad. All gone now  

I would not go to Europe now.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I've never been, but I've heard a lot about it of course.  It must have been really nice time for you.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 13, 2015)

Spectators at The Den watch during a 2-2 draw between Millwall and Manchester City in 1938


----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2015)

early 1960s Pattie Boyd









2015 Cara






All the same at the end of the day. 

LOL what ... it  really  is !


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

skye said:


> early 1960s Pattie Boyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second one looks VERY young, like a child with make-up on.


----------



## April (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Jroc (Feb 14, 2015)

Sexy








> *While this outfit would be considered quite modest today, when Annette Kellerman--an early women's rights activist--posed for this photo in 1907, it started an outright scandal.
> She sore this fitted, one-piece bathing suit to protest the restrictive clothing of the day. This picture landed her in the slammer for indecency*










*In 1916, Kellerman became the first major actress to do a nude scene when she appeared fully nude in A Daughter of the Gods. Made by Fox Film Corporation, Daughter of the Gods was the first million-dollar film production. Like many of Kellerman's other films, this is now considered a lost film as no copies are known to exist*

Annette Kellerman - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jroc (Feb 15, 2015)

Humm for some reason the image was screwed up...   

Sexy








> *While this outfit would be considered quite modest today, when Annette Kellerman--an early women's rights activist--posed for this photo in 1907, it started an outright scandal.
> She sore this fitted, one-piece bathing suit to protest the restrictive clothing of the day. This picture landed her in the slammer for indecency*


----------



## April (Feb 15, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Humm for some reason the image was screwed up...
> 
> Sexy
> 
> ...


LOL...today's swimwear would have had her executed...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 18, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



LOL.  It looks like a surprised smiley face!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 19, 2015)

Was a nice series


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 20, 2015)

Gloria Vanderbilt


----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2015)

Gloria Swanson

in the teens







in the twenties


----------



## skye (Feb 23, 2015)

Jean Harlow 1930s


----------



## April (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2015)

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2015)

Rita Hayworth posing beside her pool for a Columbia Studios photographer.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 24, 2015)

Marion Benda, 1920s, Ziegfeld Follies dancer.​


----------



## Alex. (Feb 24, 2015)

Joan Crawford joining in the Fourth of July celebrations in 1927.


----------



## April (Feb 25, 2015)

Jroc


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2015)

It is tough being me I have footwear for every occasion and activity I carry around wherever I go. Have to be prepared you know.


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 26, 2015)

One of the seven first electric street lights in LA, 1882, 150 ft tall.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 26, 2015)

Another look at them. They were in high cotton!


----------



## April (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 27, 2015)

Ansel Adams


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 27, 2015)

Ansel Adams


----------



## April (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


Damned if I am posting here or in Anything and Everything again,  and having another damned fool man-hater think I am hitting on her for sharing a song or a picture!!!


; - )


----------



## April (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why do you say that, hon?


----------



## April (Feb 28, 2015)

BTW...Johnny Cash is God.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Could you translate that?


----------



## April (Feb 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...



I don't understand it either? I like RR...


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> I don't understand it either? I like RR...


I think maybe he's had a bowl too many.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2015)

Clabe, posing for bridal prospects.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand it either? I like RR...
> ...



He needs to pass it this way then!


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2015)

Nate Love, aka Deadwood Dick (seriously). Hope the ladies didn't name him that.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


Some crazy lady took a song I posted to her wrong, and insulted my honor.

You know how some are.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


There is no such thing as a bowl too many.

What we have here is clearly a case of referent confusion.

Crossed wires.

Mixed signals!!!

; - )


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2015)

Boys taking interest in the portable electric chair. "let's get er done, I got places to be"


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


>




I have a second cousin, heir to a major photo studio, that has hundreds of thousands of B&W negatives going back to the 1870's.

I wish I had a scanner to post some of the very few of them I have seen.

It's like going into a reverse time machine.

I have a great-great-great-great granddaddy, born in 1812, and we look almost exactly alike.

I love old pictures, and history, especially American.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Boys taking interest in the portable electric chair. "let's get er done, I got places to be"


The old scare tactic.


----------



## April (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> There is no such thing as a bowl too many.
> 
> What we have here is clearly a case of referent confusion.
> 
> ...


 Then puff puff pass MF'r!!


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> I have a second cousin, heir to a major photo studio, that has hundreds of thousands of B&W negatives going back to the 1870's.
> 
> I wish I had a scanner to post some of the very few of them I have seen.
> 
> ...


I hope she gets them in digital form before they are lost to time. Pictures tell a story, especially back when people were just wanting a likeness made.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Boys taking interest in the portable electric chair. "let's get er done, I got places to be"
> ...


I'll bet it worked.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > I have a second cousin, heir to a major photo studio, that has hundreds of thousands of B&W negatives going back to the 1870's.
> ...


I live a long way from HIM now, but, will be moving fairly close in the next six months.

I do want to work with him on them.

He is my second cousin, our grandfathers were brothers but looked like twins.

I am about 15 years older, but, we look alike too.

I am fortunate that his grandfather was a noted photographer, and, genealogist.

I once worked in historical preservation, and, want to work with his stuff before it is lost.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 28, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Film scanners are probably cheap now on ebay or something since it's been all digital for a while. But his stuff was probably large format so may not be so easy to find.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Jroc (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2015)

Lights on Ceres


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 5, 2015)

Mary Ellen Mark ~ National Circus of Vietnam, 1994​


----------



## Alex. (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 8, 2015)

The Work of Benoit Courti​


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2015)

Glory to you gentlemen


----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2015)

Paul Newman and wife  Joanne Woodward


----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2015)

one last photo of them both.... does it get better than this? hardly


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2015)

Paris 1935.-


----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 27, 2015)

1920s icon Louise Brooks


----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 27, 2015)

Cagney


----------



## skye (Mar 27, 2015)

People posing with the Statue of Liberty as it was unpacked in 1886:


----------



## Alex. (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2015)

​


----------



## April (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 29, 2015)

Bondi Beach, Sydney, Australia 1900


----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2015)

who is the beautiful...who is the gorgeous one.. above all others? you are


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2015)

does it get more white and black?   ^^^^  

does it.... Lord... hello there


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2015)

you have good taste Alex ^^^

thank you for posting that


----------



## Alex. (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2015)

so talk to me then


----------



## Alex. (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 4, 2015)

Miss Correct Posture, 1956






Contestants (from left) Marianne Baba (second place), Lois Conway (Miss Correct Posture) and Ruth Swenson (third place) pose with trophies and their X-rays at the Chicago chiropractors convention, May 1956.


----------



## skye (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 5, 2015)

2015 means zero 

I like 1930s better LOL

William Holden!


----------



## skye (Apr 5, 2015)

Ohhh? Sir???  William Holden....

Welcome ....hello Sir!!!!!!

Ohhhhh


----------



## skye (Apr 5, 2015)

it's from the classic film  "Hollywood Boulevard" I get to know him in that movie....here with his elderly lover  in the movie....who was famous in the silent era...both are amazing! Glory to you Gloria Swanson and you William Holden.


----------



## skye (Apr 5, 2015)

_and to be fair to beautiful Gloria Swanson  when she was young...and Hollywood was young too..in the 1920s



_


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 5, 2015)

Easter in Manhattan, circa 1956


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2015)

Picture taken at the departure of the Italian training ship "Amerigo Vespucci" in Egypt, 1963.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 10, 2015)

MeBelle said:


>



I hate when this happens!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 10, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What was it?


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 11, 2015)

drifter said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



It WAS a picture! lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 11, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 12, 2015)

Gary Cooper 1930s

*sigh*


----------



## skye (Apr 12, 2015)

it's Gary


----------



## Alex. (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 15, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Damn, she hot.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 17, 2015)

1940s Doris Day -

good night y'all


----------



## skye (Apr 18, 2015)

USA 1920s


----------



## April (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 18, 2015)

Shirley Temple

1930s USA


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2015)

Hemingway  and friends  in Spain 1920s!  great photo  ^^^^^^


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2015)

Talking about Ernest Hemingway...if I may ....here is  him in his first passport photo from the 1920s. He had yet to become a famous writer.

He is among my favorite writers ...I particularly like his life in Paris in the 1920s


----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 25, 2015)

Ernest Hemmingway at a  bar. Date unknown.


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2015)

Probably early 50s Cuba at the el  "Floridita" bar in Havana ^^^^^


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2015)

swoosh  >>>>>  fast running   back to 1921 

Hem and first wife


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2015)

I get carried away with this topic I like it so ! 





*A young Ernest Hemingway in the hospital during World War I in Italy*


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2015)

Mariel Hemingway ...Hems grandaughter, the good genes are there she has to thank her grandfather.


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2015)

the other grandaughter of Hemingway and sister of Mariel....Margaux who commited suicide many years ago


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2015)

was gorgeous model  Margaux  Hemingway  thinking of her grandfather when she log out of this world? who knows ...


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2015)

why is it that only beautiful people kill themselves?

leaving all the uglies behind...

never mind


----------



## skye (Apr 26, 2015)

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > why is it that only beautiful people kill themselves?
> ...


((( drifter)))


----------



## skye (Apr 26, 2015)

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



drifter...that's the thing ...so many  pretty women  commit suicide...it's just so sad   may God Bless them all


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 26, 2015)

both sisters Mariel  and Margaux who klilled herself ....

what good genes .... what good genes ...what a waste Margaux you were so beautiful... so  handsome  so like your grandfather ...sad


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Apr 26, 2015)

HEM  sweet

who is the one

who you

Hemingway on his yatch


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 26, 2015)

Ernest Hemingway Holding his Son, Jack "Bumby" Hemingway, Paris


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 26, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



#33 looks like Larry Bird!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 26, 2015)

May have already posted this. My apologies in advance.


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2015)

Salvador Dali and Alice Cooper


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)

Who can forget this one?


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 28, 2015)

this is a protest....any questions


----------



## Alex. (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 4, 2015)

American actor Tyrone Power and his pet! (May 5, 1914 – November 15, 1958)


----------



## skye (May 4, 2015)

T. Power


----------



## Mr. H. (May 4, 2015)

Here's one I done taked the other day...


----------



## skye (May 4, 2015)

Taryn Power...Tyrone's daughter


----------



## Alex. (May 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 4, 2015)

The other daughter

Romina Power

in the 1970s


----------



## skye (May 4, 2015)

it' all in genes...like the Hemingways


----------



## Alex. (May 4, 2015)




----------



## April (May 5, 2015)




----------



## April (May 5, 2015)




----------



## April (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 5, 2015)




----------



## April (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 5, 2015)

Tallulah Bankhead - Lifeboat (1944) - on set


----------



## April (May 6, 2015)




----------



## April (May 6, 2015)




----------



## April (May 6, 2015)




----------



## April (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 6, 2015)




----------



## April (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 9, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 10, 2015)

This one is from my ballerina gallery.  Beautiful, isn't it?  Just imagine the years and years of training your body it takes to become this flexible . . .


----------



## April (May 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 11, 2015)

Marlene early 1930s


----------



## Alex. (May 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 11, 2015)

Hem ( Hemingway for those who don't know him)  and Marlene ...he adored her!


----------



## Alex. (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 11, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2015)

Another beautiful ballerina one!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2015)




----------



## April (May 13, 2015)

Eight if by sea: A family in the 1880s arrives at Coney Island by boat.​


----------



## April (May 13, 2015)




----------



## April (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 13, 2015)




----------



## April (May 13, 2015)

LOL! It's a selfie!


----------



## April (May 13, 2015)

From the West Side Story?




 I can almost here the snapping of fingers...er...toes...wait...tails?  ​


----------



## April (May 13, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> From the West Side Story?
> 
> View attachment 41207
> I can almost here the snapping of fingers...er...toes...wait...tails?  ​



lol..typo corrected.


----------



## Alex. (May 13, 2015)

NYC 1960's


----------



## skye (May 13, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> View attachment 41224​



Great pics, MeBelle!  I especially like this one ^^^.


----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 14, 2015)

Misfits


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 14, 2015)

"Chimpanzee Kokomo Jnr. playing with a hose pipe NYC" 1960


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 14, 2015)




----------



## April (May 14, 2015)




----------



## April (May 14, 2015)




----------



## April (May 14, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 15, 2015)

beautiful Jane

England 1960s model


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Jroc (May 17, 2015)

*BB King pioneered the way for others using a guitar his soulful voice. Seen here as an up and coming artist in 1948 Memphis, Tenn.*


----------



## skye (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



I had to google that one.  Molly Ringwald!  She looks beautiful there.  

The Breakfast Club in black and white!


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 20, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Could be jessica rabbit


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



Except that she was a cartoon rabbit.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 21, 2015)




----------



## April (May 21, 2015)

Alex. said:


>



I love Charlize Theron!


----------



## April (May 21, 2015)

So beautiful..​


----------



## Alex. (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 22, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


>>>
is that her? Doesn't look like her at all. Maybe its the black and white photo. I always see her tan wearing peach clothes. lol


----------



## Alex. (May 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (May 23, 2015)

featherlite said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I can't see what Alex. posted, but it is her


----------



## Alex. (May 23, 2015)

Alex. said:


>


----------



## featherlite (May 24, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 24, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 24, 2015)




----------



## April (May 24, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (May 29, 2015)

Dennis Hopper in the film "Waterworld"


----------



## skye (May 29, 2015)

B.Bardot 1960s


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (May 31, 2015)




----------



## April (May 31, 2015)




----------



## April (May 31, 2015)




----------



## April (May 31, 2015)




----------



## April (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2015)

*Wild Strawberries   (1957) , Ingmar Bergman.*


----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 12, 2015)

"Harold Lloyd’s first “thrill” comedy, Look Out Below (1919) filmed beside the Hill Street Tunnel balustrade.  Producer Hal Roach stands to the far left, with Lloyd co-star comedian Snub Pollard at back.  Lloyd’s first leading lady, Bebe Daniels, sits beside Lloyd on the beam."


----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 15, 2015)

Statue of Liberty 1920


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

MeBelle said:


>



Geez, I like my bunny too, but not THAT much!    That is just a bit . . . creepy.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

Imagine paying 12 cents for a hot dog?  Holy smokes, that's cheap!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

She says, "photograph THIS, you bastard!"


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's a doll with a bunny, silly!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



Still a little creepy.    That bunny looks psychotic.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 18, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



It's the Rabbit of Caerbannog!


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 19, 2015)

Love those shoes!


----------



## April (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2015)

Ink blot ...  What do you see?


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 22, 2015)

nothing matters but the 1960s.. few things really


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 22, 2015)

It's the 1960s and it's Britain and it's gorgeous and ...how can it get better?

My God thank you ....for the human beauty.... thank you!!!..


(((I hate 2015 it;s ugly...Lord...can we go back? LOL )))


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 22, 2015)

again Terence and Jean ..1960s Britain.... I want too.....

don't like 2015 ... lets go back yes???


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 22, 2015)

the beauty in the 60s was so amazing....I want to cry almost..... all gone ....it's all gone.... my GOD  beauty is gone forever..............fucking sad.....


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2015)

oh ..my God .... I want  to go back so much....how I despise...and hate all this plastic tits and asses and scum..all these losers scum pathetic... thinking they will find happiness with the plastic tit ...so sad  ...so repelent...

I like simplicity like in the early 1960s...French  simplicity I adore


----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2015)

cat's eye never went out of fashion

but then ...what you savages know....


----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2015)

this is not Vegas you ignoramus...

omg

i can't stand this ignorance anymore

I'm leaving in disgust!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 2, 2015)

Louise Brooks circa 1920s


----------



## Alex. (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 2, 2015)

Thinking about getting one of these


----------



## April (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 3, 2015)

and that's how it is.

Good Night y'all


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 8, 2015)

Immigrants boarding the Titanic in Ireland.


----------



## skye (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2015)

"North by Northwest" (Alfred Hitchcock, 1959)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)

MeBelle said:


>



Who is that?  Kind of looks like Cybil Shepherd.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2015)

yum Sir


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2015)

ohhh..oh

oh sepia black and white ....it's nice sepia


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 15, 2015)

This doesn't seem to be a very good idea.


----------



## April (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Older actress...her name is on the tip  of  my tongue. Jean Marlow???


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



In that gif, she really looks a lot like Cybil Shepherd, or should I say Cybil Shepherd looks a lot like her.


----------



## MeBelle (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2015)

Don't want to get on the wrong side of this co worker!!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Jroc (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2015)

Australian soldier and his pet WWII


----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2015)

Go  beautiful Australia...always blessed


----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2015)

Feeding An orphaned kitten WW2 ....I don't know what country this angel is from...


----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2015)

M B in the 1950s


----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2015)

where was I? Oh yes....

as I was saying.....


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2015)

skye said:


>


Soo sweet!


----------



## April (Aug 2, 2015)

skye said:


> Feeding An orphaned kitten WW2 ....I don't know what country this angel is from...


awwwww!


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2015)

Gorgeousness  Louise Brooks ..circa 1926


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2015)

she was  so lovely.... and yes still in the 1920s...


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2015)

one last for the road


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2015)

yawn


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2015)

skye said:


> yawn


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2015)

^^^

I really like these old circus pictures.    Nice to know that Ringling Bros doesn't use elephants anymore.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 5, 2015)

*Terrifying, huh, Tinky Winky, Dipsy, Laa-Laa, Po and Connie?*


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2015)

do you want to dance


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 6, 2015)

MeBelle said:


> View attachment 46463​



Creepy!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 6, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 46463​
> ...



I forgot to add this...these people hated Teletubbies...I didn't  want to put up the video!


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 6, 2015)

skye said:


> do you want to dance


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2015)

Lovely Peggy Lipton late 60s or early 70s


----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2015)

gorgeous and you know it Peggy

in black and white


----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2015)

lt's all about the 1960s... that's all
Peggy


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2015)

let me bid you farewell ...


----------



## April (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 11, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 11, 2015)

Yo,


 
"GTP"


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2015)

Vegas 1961... so much fun!


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2015)

Jack and Sinatra , Vegas early 60s


----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2015)

both of them again


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 12, 2015)

skye said:


> Vegas 1961... so much fun!



Yo, you`re smoking GIRL!

"GTP"


----------



## Alex. (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 12, 2015)

skye said:


> lt's all about the 1960s... that's all
> Peggy



Yo, sexy Girl?

"GTP"


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2015)

Vintage 1930's Surfer Girls Manly Beach, Sidney, Australia


----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2015)

Surfers Paradise, Qeensland AUS ...ca. mid 50s to early 60s


----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2015)

come back past

I miss you


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2015)

Mom and Dad

Somebody"s Mom and Dad


----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2015)

they killed you too

what a country this is

sad ....is it always going to be money and petrol and shit....and CIA ???

poor America


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2015)

drifter said:


>


BB was beyond gorgeous ....in Black and White too


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2015)

early 1960s...


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2015)

I love the Camelot years...


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2015)

Grace Kelly was gorgeous!


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)

skye said:


> Grace Kelly was gorgeous!



She was,Stunning, Beautiful !!!


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2015)

Elegant...stylish...sexy.... fun ... 

My God ...she was really beautiful!


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2015)

one can not compare with the cheap sluts nowadays we see on films and magazines and internet ... sad and 

well

just sad really


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2015)

wow!!! omg!!!!    ^^^^


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2015)

hmmmm ^^^^^


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2015)

have you seen this one from Brando?

nothing on this earth is ....well

nothing is more handsome than that.

Mercy

Nothing is more handsome


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2015)

skye said:


> have you seen this one from Brando?
> 
> nothing on this earth is ....well
> 
> ...



mmmm more more more


----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2015)

drifter said:


>




ohhh that's Alain Delon ......you know what you are doing hehehehehe 

French actor number one!


----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2015)

one last of Alain Delon circa 1960s


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2015)

My God Europeans used to know about beauty ...before immigration and all that

unlike Americans and big asses Kardashians....you know

what can you do LOL ...cheap is cheap!


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2015)

skye said:


> My God Europeans used to know about beauty ...before immigration and all that
> 
> unlike Americans and big asses Kardashians....you know
> 
> what can you do LOL ...cheap is cheap!



True


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2015)

yep....


----------



## Jroc (Aug 16, 2015)

Cute couple..


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Lilah (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2015)

My God! how can some humanoids be so bloody handsome.


----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 31, 2015)

Lotta gorgeousness... left and right


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



I've always thought Mila Kunis was beautiful.    She is also a funny actress, so 2 points!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



World's first Segway?


----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2015)

yum ...life is worth living in Black and White like that.... in rose in green in blue ...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2015)

yes hmm ....yep

more


----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2015)

ohhhhhhhhhh

yes you are the one LOL 

 heheheheeee

joking fun hehehee


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 11, 2015)

last    photo of her...she was a face model for Estee Lauder...but this is not an Estee Lauder photo LOL


----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2015)

she adores him ...even if he is what he is and all that


----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 18, 2015)

Led Zep...the wee years. =)


----------



## featherlite (Sep 18, 2015)

Kate Hudson... I think


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2015)

Paris. 1937


----------



## Alex. (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2015)

one last...

the total gorgeousness ...GN you all.


----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2015)

ok ..you naughty children LOL ...you are too funny! ..I love funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 21, 2015)

Picasso and Françoise Gilot, his young muse and lover during the period 1943–53


----------



## skye (Sep 21, 2015)

again Pablo and Francoise...1948..at the Beach in Golfe-Juan, South of France,photograph by Robert Capa, 1948.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 22, 2015)

beautiful ...haunting 1960s.

I do not like the New World Order.



I prefer the past

GN.


----------



## Alex. (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Sep 29, 2015)

"Screen goddess Marilyn Monroe takes a break from filming in the 1950s to frolic on an LA beach"


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Lucy Liu!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Kill Bill!  Hi-ya!


----------



## Alex. (Sep 30, 2015)

June Clyde covering yourself in cellophane to prevent sunburn in 1932


----------



## skye (Sep 30, 2015)

Zelda Sayre and F. Scott Fitzgerald pose for a photo at the Sayre home in Montgomery, Ala., in 1919, the year before they married.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 30, 2015)

Handsome Scott with wife Zelda and daughter Scottie, French Riviera, 1920s


----------



## Alex. (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)

Creepy family.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 4, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


>



*^^^^*
*Most beautiful legs contest in Paris, 1936 *


----------



## Alex. (Oct 4, 2015)

Portrait Of Marcel Duchamp & Ann Miller’s leg, in leopard-skin shorts and shoes, makes a soothing smoke. published in “Vue”, November 1954.


----------



## April (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 13, 2015)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/zordmX]
	

Towne Bank by David Adamson, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## skye (Oct 14, 2015)

GN sleep well everybody.....


----------



## April (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 16, 2015)

Mia Farrow and Frank Sinatra at Truman Capote's 1966 Black and White Ball.


----------



## skye (Oct 17, 2015)

all these photos from the same party ....at the Plaza Hotel 1966








Oscar de la Renta and wife





Lee Radziwill   the younger sister of  Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis, and sister-in-law of President John F. Kennedy


----------



## Alex. (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 17, 2015)

Andy Warhol and Edie Sedgwick


----------



## skye (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 17, 2015)

beautiful Margaux Hemingway  who died in 1996


----------



## skye (Oct 17, 2015)

close up ...beautiful Margaux


----------



## skye (Oct 17, 2015)

Margaux wearing a typical Mexican woolen coat .... one that many of us bought when  vacationing in Mexico


----------



## skye (Oct 17, 2015)

Monroe too owned one..they are very warm and nice perfect for winter...I love mine


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Spider web gown.    No spider, that's a good thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## April (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2015)

Ozark cabin ruin by Joe Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Alex. (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 19, 2015)

She loves her chicken..


----------



## Alex. (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 23, 2015)

*boo.*


----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Jroc (Oct 24, 2015)

Look at those guys drooling


*First women to wear shorts in public caused a car crash (1937)*


----------



## Alex. (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2015)

my fab actor  from  the 20s  with  his pet monkey Clemetine ...John Barrymore


----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2015)

circa 1921 John Barrymore ...he was the best "Hamlet" ever ...on Broadway


----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2015)

Jack ...again...1920s again


----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2015)

A kiss on the hand may be quite continental   
Mr Barrymore?


----------



## playtime (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2015)

Grand Duchess Tatiana and Olga..before they were massacre  by the Bolsheviks


that's the topic I am reading ...Tzar Nicholas and family...adore Russian history


----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2015)

Alexei...their brother...also killed by the bolsheviks that fateful night....bless him bless his pets


----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2015)

Dad and son

Tzar Nicholas II and Alexei .. before the killings....few  years before


----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2015)

all of the sisters killed  by the bolsheviks .....Alexei is not there...


----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2015)

I am an expert in Russian History....


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2015)

skye said:


> I am an expert in Russian History....



This story is so tragic.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 27, 2015)

selfie in front of mirror


----------



## April (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 27, 2015)

yum Paul Newman eating ice cream circa 1956


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2015)

1950s Jane Mansfield


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2015)

speakeasy clubs alcohol prohibition era


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)

mmm


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 31, 2015)

Roaming around Old Town Pasadena. by Javier Guizar, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2015)

drifter said:


>


Yes please..


----------



## April (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2015)

Natalie Wood and James Dean


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 8, 2015)

DRS AP 2015-4747 by Corey Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## April (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 11, 2015)

Vivien Leigh as Titania in A Midsummer Night’s Dream in 1937​


----------



## April (Nov 12, 2015)

Kirk & Spock  investigating a strange, yet interesting, magazine called PLAYBOY they found on Planet Earth...
​


----------



## April (Nov 12, 2015)

1913-1924: Inside a dressing room at the Moulin Rouge​


----------



## Alex. (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2015)

woof woof


----------



## Alex. (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2015)

woooooo...ooo  woof


----------



## Alex. (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2015)

still my heart...still


----------



## April (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2015)

Bullet holes... glass door of a cafe after Friday's terror attack in Paris


----------



## Alex. (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## playtime (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2015)

20141206_barcelona_0893 by David Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Alex. (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2015)

Dance Orchestras from the 20s and 30s  you know....


----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2015)

Number one couple of the 1930s....Clark Gable and  Carole Lombard


----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2015)

Carole and puppy


----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2015)

Carole and her Pekingese pup!


----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2015)

beautiful Carole....animal protector and then some ...no wonder THE most famous man in town fell hard for her... Mr Gable


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 22, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss Drifter


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## MeBelle (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2015)

​


----------



## April (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 25, 2015)

Times Square NYC at night, about 1910:


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Alex. (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 26, 2015)

skye said:


>


I will obey, I will obey


----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2015)

LOL!   ^^^^


----------



## Alex. (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 28, 2015)

Marlene Dietrich and Edith Piaf, circa 1940s


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 28, 2015)

you know then....what is .....

and what is not....

here on earth....

she is....


next please


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2015)

What is love? 'tis not hereafter;
  Present mirth hath present laughter;
  What's to come is still unsure


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)

From "Mad Men"


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)

why I find that era so beautiful?

that's why... 

our parents ...their friends all looked so good to me..

its both the 1920s and 1960s 


blah blah blah LOL


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)

it's just that I am head over heels

with handsome men from the early 1960s


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)

with all respect Sir.... can I kiss you on the cheek?

I like you so much Sir....


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)

we are right in loving the 1960s.... bless him...bless his puppy ...bless the past..come here talk to me


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)

talk to me?

puppy?

talk please


----------



## Alex. (Dec 13, 2015)

skye said:


> talk to me?
> 
> puppy?
> 
> talk please


You called?


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)

thank you '

we love the 60s


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)

My Lord

what can one say

beauty rules

love you all


----------



## Alex. (Dec 13, 2015)

Alfred Hitchcock and his grandchildren, 1960


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)

Cool

thank you   ^^^


----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2015)

I want to cry so much...


when things are so beautiful ... 1960s men are so handsome ...the past is so present....all that is gone is here again.. bringing Christmas Joy


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2015)

Happy Christmas baby!


----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2015)

Brando is just what I needed to feel better.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 18, 2015)

That's all folks! Centuries of coal-mining tradition ends


----------



## Alex. (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 18, 2015)

job is done by Zlatko Vickovic, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2015)

The Grassy Knoll, Dallas


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 21, 2015)

NYC 1946


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 23, 2015)

Ernest Hemingway posed with fish that he caught in Wallon Lake in Michigan, 1916.

Have a good night everybody.


----------



## April (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2015)

early 1960s Jane Birkin


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2015)

Mr   Mc Queen 1965


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2015)

both on his bike


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 27, 2015)

Apparently, people were not so inhibited back then.    Lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Alex. (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm loving that dress!


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

side  note on this....but still on the black and white idea....


I love that B&W theme!


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

who is the pretty one?

you are darling ....no doubt


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

yes...it's Germany....it's early 60s....it's Elke


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

one last of Elke Sommers early 1960s......

good night everybody.....keep beauty in your mind!!   that's all that counts LOL


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

and

of course one from 2016

Cara


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

we love you all  you so much  muah

muahmuah you all


all of you!


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

I love you!

because this is such a nice thread! 

I love this thread so much ! MUAH!


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

muah kiss kiss.....love love loveeeeeeeee


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

yum.....want to play ???  haaaaaaaaaaaa


so sweet so funny haaaa


yes? LOL


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2016)

no?

ok


LOL  haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)

I know this photo is supposed to be a bit sexy..but..lol..it reminded me of what my late first hubby used to say to me when I would wear something that would cling to my ass like that...he woud say.. "Hey babe, is your butt hungry?"  




I miss him.


----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)

Brigitte Bardot's Booty...


----------



## Alex. (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 3, 2016)

Blues?

What blues! LOL


----------



## April (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 10, 2016)

just silly  in white

and black

its easy ...its fun  it's nothing


----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 10, 2016)

​


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2016)

Alex. said:


>



As a saw before, it was like this:


----------



## Alex. (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2016)

11.366 {Explored!} by Chelsi Jarrell, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2016)

Argentine Tango


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2016)

Axl and David



 
Marylin Manson, David and Lara Flynn Boyle​


----------



## April (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2016)

A pelican investigating the camera with its beak


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2016)

yes that's him... that's Errol  ...the one and only..... him


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2016)

Errol and one of his wives ....but it was his pup....whom he adored  ...that pup there...good on him!


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2016)

one last of Errol and his baby...well his pup.... his name was Arno


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2016)

ok now it's really bye  LOL  (((nite nite y'all )))

nite Errol nite Arno! aboard of his yatch "Sirocco"


----------



## froggy (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## froggy (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2016)

Cary Grant birthday today


----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2016)

yes it does


----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2016)

Bless French New Wave....bless France in the late  1950s and  early 1960s

Bless Jean-Luc Goddard..... French- Swiss film director...the best of the best!


----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2016)

France and US forever.....well.....before the Muslim hordes took over in Europe


50s and 60s


Candice Bergen and  Louis Malle( RIP )got married too back then  .........France and US   good vibs...I like that!


----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

I love these!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I love these!



Wish I could wear them...lol  are they arch support..? lol


.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

These shoes are wearing a tie!  Love them!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

And since we have tie shoes, we need tuxedo shoes!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I love these!
> ...



They are awesome, aren't they?  I'm short, so heels are like a necessity for me!  Lol!


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I am 5'2" after 55 my feet said no way are you wearing these...lol 
I bet you are used to wearing them which helps a lot when you get older.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Oh, you are a member of the shorties club too!  I'm 5 feet 1 inch without heels (maybe closer to 5 feet - LOL).


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 22, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



I find the boots they make today with heels are pretty comfortable.  I have a pair of boots and the heels are like "squishy."  You can almost feel them giving a bit under your weight when you walk.  Weird, I know, but I think they've managed to make SOME heels comfortable!   

Then again, I usually wear my heels to work, and I sit a lot at work.  I do wear them when I go out and dancing and stuff, but I am used to them to the point that it doesn't bother me.  If I am up walking around a lot, like shopping or something, then they will sometimes bother my feet.  Some heels don't bother my feet at all though!


----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Jroc (Jan 23, 2016)

*John F Kennedy and Marilyn Monroe; their rumored affair*


----------



## Jroc (Jan 23, 2016)

I wonder how many of these guys made it?







*American soldiers approaching Normandy Beach on D-Day, June 6, 1944.*


----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

more 
French 
Nouvelle Vague


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

same movie.... "A bout de souffle"   so beautiful....France was so beautiful.. before the Islamic hordes


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)

Salvador Dali Venus!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 24, 2016)

"This mysterious New York City arch is what used to be called the “Victory Arch”, a temporary monument of wood and plaster built at 24th Street and Fifth Avenue in 1918.

According to the New York Times’ insightful Streetscapes column, the arch was conceived by mayor John F. Hylan to commemorate the New Yorkers who died in World War I. Plans to make the Victory Arch a permanent monument were eventually thwarted due to a group of sculptors who felt it was too vengeful towards the Germans, and even Fiorello H. LaGuardia publicly denounced the project as an “Altar of Extravagance.”


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 25, 2016)

Tango Evening by Fong Lim, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2016)

From another  Galaxy .....Eric and Patti


----------



## skye (Jan 26, 2016)

George also liked Patti...


----------



## Alex. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2016)

​


----------



## Alex. (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2016)

Young Ernest Hemingway Fishing, Horton's Creek, Michigan.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2016)

Hemingway and wife at the time,  journalist and writer Martha Gellhorn  (Sun Valley 1940s)


----------



## Alex. (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2016)

can't let go of History
Ernest  Hemingway,  at the American Red Cross Hospital in Milan, 1918
He fought in WW1 as you know...and he was hurt


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2016)

he was gorgeous
what a mind!


----------



## Alex. (Jan 27, 2016)

I understand that he was an ambulance driver in WWI


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2016)

Indeed!

He was...as many other literature ... American  men were  back  then!


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2016)

Gertrude Stein called them 
"Lost Generation"

And the word stuck!

All  were so much talented ...so amazing ....the who is who in american Literature!

All went to Paris in the 1920s


----------



## Alex. (Jan 27, 2016)

Ernest Hemingway playing “ambulance driver” with a friend on his brother’s toy car, shortly after World War I.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 27, 2016)

skye said:


> Gertrude Stein called then "Lost Generation"
> 
> And the word stuck!
> 
> ...



"The ''*lost generation''* of the1920s was a group of writers born from 1883 to 1990. They moved to Paris (Paris was the advant grade for all areas of creativity.Escape from the austere materialism of american cities expecting to find literary freedom.) living there from 1920 to 1930, they had a profound impact in society and arts. The term ''the lost generation'' was obtained by Gertrude Stein referring to the young workerspoor auto mechanic repair skills. Gertrude Stein would take this phrase to define the people who rejected american post world war 1 values. The two presidents from this organization were Harry S. Truman and Dwight D. Eisenhower. The three best known writers among this period were; Ernest Hemingway, F.Scott Fitzgerald,and John dos passos. This generation include distinguished artists such as; Ezra Pound, T.S. Eliot, Waldo Peirce, Alan Seeger, Sylvia Beach, and Erich Maria Remarque."







mrskhistory - *The Lost Generation of the 1920s


----------



## Alex. (Jan 27, 2016)

*Man Ray (1890-1976) *
*Noire et Blanche, 1926 *


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2016)

Hem was the original Lumbersexual!.....check out that impressive beard!

great mind.....war fighter... american icon !!!! WOW


----------



## Alex. (Jan 27, 2016)

skye said:


> Hem was the original Lumbersexual!.....check out that impressive beard!
> 
> great mind.....war fighter... american icon !!!! WOW


and lover of cats


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 31, 2016)

​


----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Jroc (Feb 2, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 62070​




Names with Breasts ... i mean faces would be good


----------



## April (Feb 2, 2016)

Jroc said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 62070​
> ...


 

Rita Hayworth..


----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Jroc (Feb 2, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...





AngelsNDemons said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...




Wow incredible


----------



## April (Feb 2, 2016)

Jroc said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Stunning...


----------



## Jroc (Feb 2, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...


yes


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 3, 2016)

Jimmy Cagney early 1930s.


----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)

Kat said:


>





Anyone know who this is? No cheating.


----------



## skye (Feb 3, 2016)

Jimmy Gagney  and Loretta Young 1930s


----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't think he was very handsome...bleh. Sorry to ones that do.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> I don't think he was very handsome...bleh. Sorry to ones that do.



I know when people are older they look different.

That's why I post photos of young 1920s and 30s  men and women


----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)

skye said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he was very handsome...bleh. Sorry to ones that do.
> ...




True. Some do age better than others too. Cagney was sort of short. He was more cute to me when young. (I didn't mean anything against you when i posted that   )


----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2016)

ack!


----------



## skye (Feb 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



No problem.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 3, 2016)

I like Jimmy    He was cute!!!!!!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh .... but.....Jimmy....you are a bad boy


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

Studio 54....  Farrah, Cary Grant, and Margaux Hemingway ...late 1970s...all gone now


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

the late  Margaux Hemingway ...having a nice time in Studio 54 circa late 1970s,,,she lived her life to the full.

Bless her.


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

Brooke Shields


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

with her mom...sadly mom passed away


----------



## Alex. (Feb 4, 2016)

Brinkley Shields


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

Angelica Huston and boyfriend at the time Jack Nicholson...again at the Studio 54


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

Jack Nicholson...very ...very  likable...what was there not to like about Jack?


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

I like you ok? 

I just like you


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

only in black and white


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

you are handsome... you are beautiful ...you are a baby boomer....and I love you ... very much ....ok?

forever ...I'm yours.


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

in my book only Baby Boomers..ok?


rest do not  need to apply


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)

skye said:


> in my book only Baby Boomers..ok?
> 
> 
> rest do not  need to apply


Am I missing something..lol


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

Sir....I like you now and forever....

I am yours Sir..

whatever...


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > in my book only Baby Boomers..ok?
> ...






Sweet Eaglewings ...no ...you are not missing anything,,,,, no darling friend ...no

only...I love Baby boomers ....that's all


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

where are you..talk to me LOL


----------



## Alex. (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

so many photos so little time.....so beautiful ...the world of black and white,,,,,


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)

skye said:


> where are you..talk to me LOL


Reading online ( politics) lol... 
I get so angry reading about the big money influencing our elections...


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > where are you..talk to me LOL
> ...



I know.... peace and lots of love...

darling to you...


----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2016)

skye said:


> Jack Nicholson...very ...very  likable...what was there not to like about Jack?





Very likable, and better yet, very funny guy.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)

skye said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You too, enjoy your evening!


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




Thank you !!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 5, 2016)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 62496​


I was thinking as I read, "oh crap, AnD is going to tell us she is 6th from the left and she was a demon  when with the order and became an angel when she left the order."


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 6, 2016)

Light rider by Warfield, on Flickr


----------



## Alex. (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

Vivien and Laurence 1940s


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Vivien and Laurence 1940s


This simple photo captures and entire era, attitude, manner of dress casual yet elegant.

Thank you


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

them again.....gorgeous couple


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2016)

ohhhhh another fairy! ^^^^^^ '


----------



## Alex. (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)

skye said:


> ohhhhh another fairy! ^^^^^^ '




Yes. I like them.


----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)

Alex. said:


>



I loved him in Bewitch...super funny.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I was reading about him and his quick wit the other day. Since this thread has been populated with fairies I wanted to include him for his remark.

"Paul Lynde was an actor in the 60's and 70's. You'd know his voice from the rat Templeton in "Charlotte's Web", and his face as Uncle Arthur on Bewitched. He was queer as a three-dollar bill, but it wasn't publicly acknowledged in that era. Everyone knew, and it was hinted at openly by Lynde, but never quite stated.

He was frequently on "The Hollywood Squares". The format of this show was that there was a tic-tac-toe board with a celebrity in each one. The host would ask a question of the celebrities in each square. They would answer the question, and could make up a false answer. The contestants had to decide if the answer was correct or not. If the contestant was correct, they could put their X or O in that square.

Paul Lynde had a twisted sense of humor. His initial snap answer to any question...well, priceless. Here's some of them.

Q: Which is better looking, a pixie or a fairy?
Lynde: I'll go for the fairy."

erinlefey | Complete Randomness: Paul Lynde lines from Hollywood Squares


----------



## Alex. (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


>




aww so precious ♥♥


----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 11, 2016)

Central Park - Ramble Stone Arch by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Jroc (Feb 13, 2016)

The 16th president of the United States, Abraham Lincoln (1809-1865) with his son Thomas.


----------



## Jroc (Feb 13, 2016)

Who knew there where photos in 1847?



*A circa 1847 photo of Abraham Lincoln,*


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 15, 2016)

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2016)

Untitled by catters, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2016)

American actor Gary Cooper, pictured in 1955, wears a blazer and a tie as he enjoys his gondola ride in St Mark's Basin


----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2016)

Alex. said:


>




That's the poster that I   bought in Paris....I framed  it and I have in my bedroom, 

the idiot that framed it for me cut all where it says Renaud and the head of the waiter.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Alex. (Feb 18, 2016)

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I agree he was an idiot.

Tell ya what............I will come a mosyin' over to your bedroom and do my bestest to fix the poster for ya.  If I fail(which I hope) I will take you to Paris for 6 months so you can show me the very same poster and we can pick it up and get it framed.

OK?


----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 20, 2016)

Bless the past ...Dad is dead... nothing matters anymore


----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 23, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


>


Adorable!


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2016)

drifter said:


>


I'd really like to like this, but I can't get past his wardrobe!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## MeBelle (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2016)

Grand Duke Michael of Russia fell in love with married commoner Natasha Wulfert, Countess Brasova....that's the bio I am reading  "Michael and Natasha"....he was the Tzar's brother of course....and suffered the same horrible death....his remains have never been found.

but life was good  before all that...he was fun and attractive


----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2016)

Grand Duke Michael and one of his many pups....he adored dogs


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2016)

Grand Duchess Olga Nikolaevna, eldest daughter of Emperor Nicholas ...also killed that fateful night along with sisters and brother father and mother


----------



## Alex. (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2016)

Anastasia...who suffered the same fate


----------



## Alex. (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2016)

M. Monroe


----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2016)

MM





she was a baby   ... like a normal human being


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2016)

(((good night love you all)))


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 1, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Alex. (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 4, 2016)

"Para bailar la Bamba"
"Para bailar la Bamba se necesita un poquito de gracia"  Bamba Bamba 

Yummy Bamba LOL


----------



## April (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Igrok_ (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)

Humphrey Bogart! ♥


----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 10, 2016)

Turnip Rock Pano by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 10, 2016)

Good night gentlemen of USMB


----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2016)

Federico Fellini and Giulietta Masina on the set, late 1950s, Rome


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2016)

again Director Federico Fellini directing Claudia Cardinale ....back then....


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2016)

Claudia Cardinale 1961


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2016)

Claudia and early 60s and Rome


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2016)

And a last photo ....Rome in the early 1960s.... Claudia ...she was famous then...she would be famous any time...


----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2016)

1960s imitating  1920s...can anything be sweeter? no ...I don't think so...


----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2016)

I love you guys!


----------



## Alex. (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2016)

hello ...are you in the 1960s too?


----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2016)

who is the cute one these days? you are..for sure


----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2016)

then it's you

mercy Lord


----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2016)

well..more of that


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 16, 2016)

We took a Sunday drive after last weekend's storm and I took these gems...


----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)

Paul Newman


----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)

Rita Hayworth


----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)

Audrey


----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)

Natalie


----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)

ahh Matthew  ♥


----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2016)

Beware of the american military industrial complex....


then as today....


----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 19, 2016)

Python Bridge, Amsterdam Netherlands by Springer@WW, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 26, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


>


I am in the process of acquiring a 1956 T Bird.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



 A restored one or a project one?


----------



## Alex. (Mar 26, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Body is in great shape, transmission needs some work. Not afraid of the process or the time. I would use this car in my charitable endeavors always nice to have an attraction where people come over and talk maybe raffle off rides etc. showcase in a classic car show oh yea ride around for fun too!

I will see how it goes. The gentleman who owns it is 80 years old a classic car collector himself left this one behind when he moved to Florida. He nephew is a buddy of mine who owns a Ferrari and has been collecting as well. We will swap out stuff so I know the family it is a nice way to do business.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2016)

Customer of mine has a brother who bought some junk in a farmers field that turned out to be classic car remains...cant remember name,hadnt heard of it before, Had backstage pass when Leno was in town who gave him a number to call to sell them....made 20grand off his $500 find


----------



## Alex. (Mar 26, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Customer of mine has a brother who bought some junk in a farmers field that turned out to be classic car remeains...cant remember name,hadnt heard of it before, Had backstage pass when Leno was in town who gave him a number to call to sell them....made 20grand off his $500 find


Wow that is  cool!!


----------



## skye (Mar 26, 2016)

the  beautiful dead past


----------



## skye (Mar 26, 2016)

haaaa


----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 27, 2016)

Towering Animal Portraits Haunt the Africa That the Creatures Once Roamed


----------



## skye (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 30, 2016)

First selfie, taken around 1840.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 30, 2016)

Tanning machine, 1950s. Put in a dime, spray on a tan.


----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> First selfie, taken around 1840.



Very nice!!  ^^^


Another selfie ...from the Imperial Russian Court, circa early to mid 1900s


----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2016)

more  selfies....



"Belgian painter Henri Evenepoel who took this selfie in 1898 was another artist who experimented with selfies as a form of serious artistic expression."


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 30, 2016)

Untitled by Cecilia Bilton, on Flickr


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 30, 2016)

skye said:


> more  selfies....
> 
> 
> 
> "Belgian painter Henri Evenepoel who took this selfie in 1898 was another artist who experimented with selfies as a form of serious artistic expression."





skye said:


> more  selfies....
> 
> 
> 
> "Belgian painter Henri Evenepoel who took this selfie in 1898 was another artist who experimented with selfies as a form of serious artistic expression."



It's funny how every generation thinks they are the 'first' to do something and nearly everything has been done before. This photo looks like it could have been taken today. Very clear.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 30, 2016)

*"Survivors" From A 1925 Madame Tussauds Fire*


----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2016)

And this one just for fun ... 
circa end of WW2


----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 30, 2016)

*Nicola Tesla, working in his laboratory.*


----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2016)

Group of 5 photographers taking the first group selfie in NYC around 1920.






Willi Ruge, German Photojournalist taking a down-top selfie in 1927.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 31, 2016)

Calvin by Shel Serkin, on Flickr


----------



## Alex. (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2016)

And then it's her ....  but of course .... we all know...Jackie Kennedy was a photojournalist before she met and married her husband ... great lady!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 31, 2016)

Something about black and white photographs that just isn't there in color images. It's like they carry more weight.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2016)

circa late 50s early 60s....my God..... what a world of difference from those two thugs...Bill and Hillary.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 31, 2016)

skye said:


> circa late 50s early 60s....my God..... what a world of difference from those two thugs...Bill and Hillary.



Or demented Ronny Reagan and Nancy who consulted a psychic while in the White House. 

Let's return to JFK and some sanity.


----------



## Alex. (Mar 31, 2016)

Me sometimes when I am trying to understand a post.


----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2016)

Jack and adorable  Dachshund pup     ...during WW2


----------



## Alex. (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2016)

another photo from the same day...Jack and his pup


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 31, 2016)

My Mom's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cousin Louise.


----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Something about black and white photographs that just isn't there in color images. It's like they carry more weight.





So true, but I love beautiful colors as well. Happy to have a thread for those.


----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 4, 2016)

Mount Rushmore 1925


----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 6, 2016)

skye said:


>





That's adorable. Love the freckles!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

William Faulkner,  American writer of course....Luxembourg Gardens, Paris 1920s


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

for those in USMB who know about American literature....Dashiell Hammett circa 1940s


----------



## Alex. (Apr 8, 2016)

skye said:


> for those in USMB who know about American literature....Dashiell Hammett circa 1940s


With Lillian Hellman


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

and number one writer in American Literature last century....and may be ever ..he was the best!

Mr Ernest Hemingway .....the one and only


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

he was so intelligent... so articulate ....so funny.......his yacht was so  much fun too.....he was a strong American talented writer.

that's all


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

Americans and Parisians ...adored him


Bless his soul.....

Hem is the best of American Pride....Hem is the number one!


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

hem and one baby


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

I have this hopelessly...attraction ..towards the number one American writer Ernest  Hemingway


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

the most beautiful portrait of American writer..... Hem


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

one wonders if those here


even know who Hem is


sad


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)

skye said:


> one wonders if those here
> 
> 
> even know who Hem is
> ...




Most certainly I do. Why would you think people do not know? skye


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > one wonders if those here
> ...




oh good you know

some do some don't

he was the best.....Hem was


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)

skye said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





He had a very sad life of sorts.


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




well at the end

yes

only at the end


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)

Handsome man in his youth. But, yes, he was troubled deeply.


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

when that  photo was taken in the early 1920s

he was perfectly happy


we.....all Hemingway  followers....always like that photo! nice shot!


----------



## Alex. (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes. Unfortunately at least one of his son's, and granddaughters both have suffered mentally as well.


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)

skye said:


> when that  photo was taken in the early 1920s
> 
> he was perfectly happy
> 
> ...




Ya, that was his passport photo.


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

Hem and gorgeous son  ...Paris...1920s


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)

Ernest Hemingway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Baby Pic


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

and this one
my favorite in Havana ...with his pup whom he adored ..... with all his heart his sweet baby puppy.... was killed by the Cubans....so horrible so sad
but this photo ..when taken all was good  and  all was quiet....when pup and Master were happy
I still love you Hem~


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah, I think things went downhill after Cuba.


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2016)

America will never see the likes of Ernest Hemingway again....he was a master at words....he was the best


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)

skye said:


> America will never see the likes of Ernest Hemingway again....he was a master at words....he was the best





I agree.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2016)

I still kind of prefer his younger pictures best.


----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 10, 2016)

catwoman.....and as a blond


----------



## Alex. (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 10, 2016)

Not sure how I double posted above. The board was way weird acting last night.Guess that was it.


----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 11, 2016)

Lauren Bacall


----------



## skye (Apr 11, 2016)

Bacall, Bogie and pet


----------



## skye (Apr 11, 2016)

one last of the Bogart's and their boxer  circa 1952


----------



## Kat (Apr 11, 2016)

Gosh now that song is in my head!! 

skye


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2016)

it's all about the early 1960s....yes?


----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2016)

Still Rome  Italy,1960s Claudia Cardinale


----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2016)

this is the vinyl playing over there LOL... dears.....


----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)

Robert Redford


----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)

Sam Elliot


----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2016)

To live there...in that little room....with that view....

Would be my dream....beyond words....

but not today.....in the 1950s or the early 1960s.... when Paris was Paris.


----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 18, 2016)

Grace  Kelly


----------



## skye (Apr 18, 2016)

G Kelly late 1950s


----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2016)

Hôtel des Invalides - Paris by Régis Delille, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2016)

*♥RIP♥*​


----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2016)

1930s America  J. Harlow


----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2016)

J. Harlow


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)

Carlos Santana


----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)

Josh Groban


----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)

Michael Buble


----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 22, 2016)

Jude Law


----------



## Alex. (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

I always thought those phony looking bleached blondes were WAAAY overrated.    Let's post pictures of NATURALLY sexy people.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 22, 2016)

Very handsome guy here, but could be gay.    The best looking ones usually are gay.  Dammit!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2016)

1958-2016


----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2016)

*Prince Rogers Nelson (June 7, 1958; Minneapolis, MN), known by his mononym Prince, is a singer-songwriter, multi-instrumentalist, and actor. He has produced ten platinum albums and thirty Top 40 singles during his career. He writes and produces his own music and plays most of the instruments; he has established his own recording studio and label. Prince developed an interest in music at an early age, writing his first song at age seven. *


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2016)

I am a sad.....who will replaced Prince???

who will take his place????

with those  total morons  we have today ...idiots progressive left wings  .....

so sad ...nobody measures  up him.....nobody today....

*Prince - The Beautiful Ones*


----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)

skye said:


> who will replaced Prince???





He can't be replaced. Sorry.


----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2016)

Kat said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > who will replaced Prince???
> ...




Of course he can't be replaced .....sorry? why? you can't bring him back to life

Bless him....Bless Prince forever and thank him for his amazing music!


----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)

skye said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





I said sorry because you said  you were so sad. And I never indicated I could bring him back to life. I am not God. Why did you say that?


----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2016)

Kat said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




so you are not GOD????????????

omg....I thought you were!


joking! LOL!


----------



## Kat (Apr 25, 2016)

.


----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2016)

For me.... tonight it's all about him....he is the one  he is the best!!!!

Prince!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 27, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 27, 2016)

cArnival: slip, laugh, smile by greg, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 2, 2016)

New York 1930s


----------



## Alex. (May 2, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 2, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 2, 2016)

Passing Mists. by Mike Childs, on Flickr


----------



## skye (May 2, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Passing Mists. by Mike Childs, on Flickr




My God that is so beautiful!  Thank you!


----------



## Alex. (May 2, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 2, 2016)

Myrna and William and baby love....1930s


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)

TS 1949


----------



## Kat (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 3, 2016)




----------



## April (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)

Ice crystals within ice.


----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 4, 2016)

Husmodern[/url] by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr[/IMG] 


Husmodern by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 11, 2016)

on the way by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## skye (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)

Kat said:


>



These are beautiful, Kat!  Love them!


----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 15, 2016)

Photoshopping circa 1930's


----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (May 16, 2016)

Benny


----------



## Kat (May 17, 2016)

^^^^^^^ Image not showing.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 17, 2016)

drifter said:


>


^^^
Snoop


Snoopy


----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 17, 2016)

Dylan Thomas  Caitlin Macnamara(Thomas)


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 17, 2016)

Man About Town by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 17, 2016)

Step into another world by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)

Kat said:


> ^^^^^^^ Image not showing.




Weird. Can see image now.


----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 18, 2016)

*Terry Sawchuk The face of a hockey goalie before masks became standard game equipment, 1966*




Handsome Terry before...


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 18, 2016)

skye said:


> *Terry Sawchuk The face of a hockey goalie before masks became standard game equipment, 1966*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch he looks like Robert De Niro's 1994 Frankenstein


----------



## skye (May 18, 2016)

Vietnam 1965


----------



## Alex. (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2016)




----------



## April (May 19, 2016)




----------



## April (May 19, 2016)




----------



## April (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 20, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****




Yikes! Is that blood? Damaged Eagle


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > *****SMILE*****
> ...







Unsure... Captioned as 'Wake me up when you're broke'...

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 20, 2016)

Montmartre under the rain


----------



## Alex. (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 20, 2016)

Getting some reposts here


----------



## Michelle420 (May 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> Getting some reposts here



so cute


----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (May 22, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



Hmm.  I can't see this picture unless I reply to it.  Don't know why that happens sometimes.  It's another picture of the "lily footed" lady.  Apparently they use to wrap these women's feet so that their feet wouldn't grow and would be the size of a small child's feet.  Weird.  Lol.  They used to some really strange things to their bodies back then.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)




----------



## PoliticalChic (May 24, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2016)




----------



## April (May 28, 2016)

​


----------



## April (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (May 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 29, 2016)

No Wonder We Love Our National Parks. Just Look at These Gorgeous Images!


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 29, 2016)




----------



## skye (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 29, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2016)

The Andes Mountains, in South America!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)

skye said:


>


OMG I want to be there!


----------



## Alex. (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)

Kat said:


>



That is cool!


----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





I almost put it in the Surreal thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 4, 2016)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



It could definitely go there too!


----------



## Alex. (Jun 4, 2016)

R.I.P. Muhammad Ali


----------



## skye (Jun 4, 2016)

Ali showing Foreman how it's done!


----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Marianne (Jun 8, 2016)

when I saw this thread I thought it was about cookies


----------



## skye (Jun 9, 2016)

it's the 1960s that

mean to me...not today

but then


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 9, 2016)

It ruled.....in the 60s.....Britain ruled ....not anymore

 Terence Stamp with his then girlfriend Jean Shrimpton in 1965.


----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2016)

That is one creepy looking cat, no?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 12, 2016)

if I may... can I wedge in before the deluge LOL

SF in the 1920s Paris

that's Scott Fitzgerald

with daughter


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2016)

Kat said:


>



Awww.  That is just precious.    What a beautiful baby!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2016)

Kat said:


>



Awwwww.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2016)

I just adore chubby little babies.  My son was a little chubber.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2016)

Before she became  a little ...she was tres chic...

1961-Jane-Fonda-Paris-Café-de-Flore


----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2016)

Douce France
Cher pays de mon enfance
Bercée de tendre insouciance
Je t´ai gardée dans mon cœur!
Mon village au clocher aux maisons sages
Où les enfants de mon âge
Ont partagé mon bonheur
Oui je t´aime
Et je te donne ce poème
Oui je t´aime
Dans la joie ou la douleur
Douce France
Cher pays de mon enfance
Bercée de tendre insouciance
Je t´ai gardée dans mon cœur


----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2016)

good night black and whites ....yes?

bonne nuit mon ami,


----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2016)

1964   Britain before the Islamic hordes


----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)

Martini anyone?


----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2016)

Patty Boyd and George early 1960s


----------



## Kat (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 15, 2016)

skye said:


>


^^^^

Very Cool!!!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)

Mae West


----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)

Anita Ekberg


----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)

Hedy Lamarr, 1942


----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 16, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 16, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2016)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2016)

wherever they are  now  bothhug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2016)

so do we...do I love baby boomers? ..... yea I do ...I do ....very much....(((secret between you and me....crazy bout them)))


----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2016)

My God   ^^^^^^^^^^^^


I would give my life for that man!


----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2016)

when and if

i start looking

the men have to be baby boomers

that's all I like


not yet ...but when.....


I adore boomers ...sexy and and on the same thought thing  than me ....lol ....


boomers are the best !


----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2016)

baby boomers.....excuse a   little  color  here ...lol

boomers are so sexy YUMMMMMMMM

I adore boomers men...yumy poo  LOL  love love boomers


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2016)

with a tiny bit of color here  sweet ..tiny bit....apologize.....it's just ....we like baby boomers ....


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2016)

want to marry me?  ^^^^


LOL


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2016)

no

ok

lol


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2016)

wat the fuck you talking about...


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2016)

mike and the mechanics... but it;s not them....

it;s baby boomers in them....

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh....we like it !


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Nichole Kidman


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Greta Garbo


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Bowie and Taylor


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

David Bowie and daughter


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Marilyn and JFK


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Marilyn and Elvis


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Vincent Price


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Christian Bale


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Brigitte Bardot photographed by Douglas Kirkland during the filming of Viva Maria, 1965.


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Marlon Brando


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Gee wonder who that is LOL


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Stephen Amell


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

James Dean Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve McQueen


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Errol Flynn


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin Spacey


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Denzel Washington ♥


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Marvin Gaye Stevie Wonder


----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 20, 2016)

Robert Downey Jr


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)

*These are some cool pics taken by a guy in Cambodia. Sometimes you should look past just the pretty people.*


----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 21, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 22, 2016)

Frozen bubbles ...cool


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2016)

Hem....WW1

Hemingway of course....but you all know that


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 29, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Next several photos are old vintage black and whites..






*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Cassius Clay at just 12 yrs old, 1954 ( Mohammad Ali)*

*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Models posing wearing wooden swimsuits, 1929*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Experimental Russian Tsar Tank 1914*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Model Nena von Schlebrügge, mother to Uma Thurman, poses in 1963*



*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*The Great Blizzard of 1947 Brings New York City to a crawl*



*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Chester E. Macduffee and his Submarine Armor, 1910*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Open Air Schools in the Netherlands, 1918*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*1934 Brings the new streamlined Chrysler Airflow and Union Pacific’s M-10000 train*



*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Chess Grandmaster Bobby Fischer playing 50 games at one time, 1964*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Assembly line for the B-24 bomber in Ft. Worth Texas, 1943*



*




*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Sewer Gang hard at work in London in the 1950’s*



*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*A Giant man-made U.S. Shield was made using 30,000 people at Camp Custer, 1918*



*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*First class gym aboard the Titanic, 1912*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*New York City Swimmobile, Late 1960’s*



*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*The Food Truck of 1919*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Pre-Construction of the Capital of Brazil, Brasilia City, 1960*



*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Building the iconic Golden Gate Bridge, 1933-1937*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*California Street in San Francisco, 1964*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Hair Permer of the 1930’s*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Custom Vehicle Built for Tsar Nikolai II of Russia , 1917*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Apollo 14 Astronaut, Edgar Mitchell Training at Kennedy Space Center, 1970*

*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*The engine room of a late 1930’s diesel electric submarine*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Sculptors work on the Statue of Liberty in Paris, France, 1877-1885*


*



*


----------



## Kat (Jun 30, 2016)

*Terrible Flooding in Paris , 1910*


*



*


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2016)

Kids playing near the Berlin Wall.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 2, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)

Carole Lombard in the 1930s.


----------



## Kat (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 7, 2016)

GIOSTRA by Domenico Mascagna, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2016)

getting in quickly before the tsunami..


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 8, 2016)

Odysseo by Cavalia by Alise Lamoreaux, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 10, 2016)

* Marcia Pascal, Half-cherokee, Daughter Of U.s. Army Officer George W. Paschal, 1880s*


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 13, 2016)

Guardian by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Guardian by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr




Manonthestreet   This one would go great in the Light Houses thread!


----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 15, 2016)

Yikes! These all scare the crap out of me!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)

wow


----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2016)

I  just finished a book   about Natalia Brasova, a  Russian noblewoman who married, as her third husband, Grand Duke Michael Alexandrovich of Russia, who was the brother of Tzar Nicholas II.  I love Russian history!!!! I have so many books on that topic! 


Here are a couple of photos of both of them early last century.


----------



## Alex. (Jul 20, 2016)

"c1914 Rasputin in Bed This photo was possibly taken in 1914 following an assassination attempt on Rasputin. It took him awhile to recuperate."


----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2016)

Another photo of Michael and Natasha


----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2016)

and yet another photo  of  Grand Duke Michael Alexandrovich (1878 – 1918) he loved his pets.
\


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 20, 2016)

Harlem through celebrated photographer Gordon Parks' eyes


----------



## Alex. (Jul 20, 2016)

Duchess Cecilie of Mecklenburg-Schwerin, Crown Princess of Prussia.







Very beautiful


----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful Alex! ^^^ thank you!


----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2016)

Princess Ileana of Rumania.....circa the early mid 1900s


----------



## Alex. (Jul 20, 2016)

Prince Ernst August (III) of Hanover and Cumberland and Prince George William of Hanover and Cumberland


----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2016)

Princess Ileana....and pet....


----------



## Alex. (Jul 20, 2016)

Empress Elisabeth Amalie Eugenie, Herzogin in Bayern - Sissi and dog


----------



## Alex. (Jul 20, 2016)

Joy, a spaniel – who belonged to the son of Russia’s last monarch, Tsar Nikolai II Romanov. He was executed in Ipatiev House, along with his wife, Empress Alexandra, five children and four servants by revolutionary communist forces on 17 July 1918 in Yekaterinburg.














Amazing story~
* how the last Tsar of Russia's dog dodged bullets as his master was slaughtered by a Bolshevik murder squad… and ended up living in Windsor*

Miracle survival of Joy the spaniel who escaped Bolshevik murder squad


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 21, 2016)

*Martha (Paul McCartney)*
"Martha My Dear," on the Beatles' _White Album_, is about an Old English sheepdog, his first-ever pet, not a human girl. "Our relationship was platonic, believe me," Paul McCartney joked. "I remember John being amazed to see me being so loving to an animal. He said, 'I've never seen you like that before.' I've since thought, you know, he wouldn't have. It's only when you're cuddling around with a dog that you're in that mode, and she was a very cuddly dog."

11 Pets That Influenced Rock and Pop


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2016)

Lights and shadows by Paul Nadin, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 22, 2016)

South of Moab. by Ray Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)

Yikes!


----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 23, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2016)

the 1960s live....Jane Birkin


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2016)

Jean Shrimpton   circa 1960s


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 28, 2016)

24h voiture Le Mans édition 2016 by Marie-Claire Croize, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 28, 2016)

Belles villas de  Salou I by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Jul 28, 2016)

Grand Duchess Anastasia Romanov on The Standard their yacht. 1907


----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2016)

Anastasia and little brother Alexei


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jul 30, 2016)

21-year-old Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## skye (Jul 30, 2016)

Another photo of Teddy  Roosevelt  a few years later


----------



## skye (Jul 30, 2016)

Alice Roosevelt - 1902 Theodore Roosevelt's beautiful eldest daughter


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)

John Wayne sings with Walter Brennan


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)

Joan Baez


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)

Lena Horne


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)

Donald O'Conner


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)

Josephine Baker


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)

Bessie Smith (1894-1937)


----------



## Kat (Jul 31, 2016)

Andrew Sisters


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Robert Johnson


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Mr. Robert Johnson. King of the Delta Blues


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Muddy Waters


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

John Lee Hooker


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Robert Cray


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Jeff Beck


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Dylan


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Dylan


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Miles Davis


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Billie Holiday


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Sade


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)

Bob Marley


----------



## Kat (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2016)

quick posting this before the tsunami...

Mod 1960s UK


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)

Princess Elizabeth and Princess Margaret riding a rocking horse at St. Paul's Waldenbury in August 1932


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)

Elizabeth (Queen Mother) and her brother in 1904


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)

The Duke of Windsor (1894 - 1972), who reigned briefly as King Edward VIII in 1936, as a boy, holding his baby brother Prince George, Duke of Kent, 1902 - two future kings (one born to the throne, the other never expecting it).


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)

1882 wedding photo of Princess Helena of Waldeck-Pyrmont


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)

A photograph portrait taken of Queen Victoria smiling on the occasion of her Golden Jubilee in 1887


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)

Queen Victoria was so annoyed by Princess Alice’s decision to breastfeed her children that she named a cow in one of her dairys after her.


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)

Edward VII (Albert Edward) (1841-1910) Prince of Wales


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)

The last empress of Russia as a girl with Queen Victoria.


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)

Princess Mathilde of Bavaria (1877–1906), daughter of Ludwig III.


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)

1910..Lovely Edwardian Lady with Grapes in Hair..original british postcard.


----------



## Kat (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2016)

In a tree there was a squirrel. by A Moran, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)

Japanese girls receiving shooting training during school in the 1930s.


----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)

Amelia Earhart at sixteen, St. Paul Schools, Minnesota, 1914


----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)

Annie Oakley


----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)

Wyatt Earp, 1869


----------



## Kat (Aug 3, 2016)

Buffalo Bill Cody 1871


----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)

Wild Bill Hickock, a.k.a. James Butler Hickok (May 27, 1837 – August 2, 1876).


----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)

Doc Holliday


----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)

Jesse James


----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 6, 2016)

Alex. said:


>




That's an amazing butterfly !


----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2016)

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thank you very much. A once in a lifetime.


----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 7, 2016)

After Every Mass Shooting, Americans Turn to Bogotá's 'Bulletproof Tailor'


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 11, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 11, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2016)

Rochelle Hudson - Biography - IMDb


----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 20, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 20, 2016)

I always thought this thread was about the cookie...


----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## skye (Aug 22, 2016)

quickly let me wedge this in...just one photo here....

before the freaking tsunami my friends..  


Charlotte Rampling 1960s. British actress and model.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^
She wants me... I can tell...

Oh No!!! Page Break...


----------



## skye (Aug 22, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> She wants me... I can tell...
> 
> Oh No!!! Page Break...




One more photo of Charlotte Rampling for you! yes???   

My God ...the  1960s.... were so totally attractive. Charlotte was a very nice actress too! 

 yes she was.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a terrible weakness for pretty women...


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 22, 2016)

Alex. said:


>


What is that


----------



## Alex. (Aug 22, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


A design used on this page.   
Conhecimentos essenciais de JavaScript para quem já usa jQuery | desenvolvimento para web
I just found it interesting.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 23, 2016)

She thought she wanted me... Then she decided she didn't...


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 25, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank You Kat... #4957 & #4958 put a big ole smile on a old man's face this morning... Pretty Women and Babies...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Thank You Kat... #4957 & #4958 put a big ole smile on a old man's face this morning... Pretty Women and Babies...




Welcome. I get so much pleasure hunting down pics.


----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)

Some men just know how to treat a woman. Others..meh.


----------



## Kat (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 28, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 28, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)

Rare pic without his glasses...


----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 31, 2016)

Ali MacGraw on the Making of 'Love Story'


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2016)

Could you imagine wearing a hat like this?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 11, 2016)

January 1937. “Children of migrant citrus worker who lives in a rundown apartment house. The sink at the head of the stairs is the only running water in the house. Winter Haven, Florida.” Photo by Arthur Rothstein.

When there was no such thing as a job Americans wouldnt do


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 12, 2016)

Photographer's pics show the horror and confusion of 9/11


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 15, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 15, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 15, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## skye (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 22, 2016)

La trompeta by NEDEA NEDEA, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Sep 23, 2016)

New York bookshops


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2016)

Lady Day And Mister: Billy Holiday’s Canine Partners In Crime |


----------



## skye (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2016)

Wedding crasher: Tom Hanks photobombs bride and groom's wedding pics


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Oct 1, 2016)

Garbo and Gilbert  in the movie "Flesh and the Devil" 1926


----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 9, 2016)

Uprooted: Japanese American lives in farm labour camps – in pictures


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 9, 2016)

The Case for Duck Soup and the Greatest Monologue in Movie History


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 9, 2016)

Here's looking at you: Yousuf Karsh's celebrity portraits – in pictures


----------



## April (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Oct 10, 2016)

A boy watches TV for the first time in an appliance store window  (1948).


----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2016)

Coast Guard Yeoman to Golf Legend


----------



## skye (Oct 15, 2016)

London circa 1971.


----------



## skye (Oct 15, 2016)

A quiet Sunday morning, somewhere... in the early 1960s.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 20, 2016)

Let me know where the skier is if you see him


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 21, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> Let me know where the skier is if you see him



Is that him at about 2 o'clock near the top?  I can see the tread marks from the skis.


----------



## Kat (Oct 21, 2016)

Yikes!!


----------



## skye (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 21, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know where the skier is if you see him
> ...


I can see marks on the top coming down into the shadow but cant make out where they cross over onto the face


----------



## Alex. (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## skye (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Alex. said:


>



Yup, that's where I saw the skier.  Death wish?


----------



## Alex. (Oct 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yep....
 There is a cool video in the link.



Spot the skier in this Pennine Alps photo plummeting down a 3,000ft peak | Daily Mail Online


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 23, 2016)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Doesn't really look so scary from his angle.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## skye (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 24, 2016)

Neulich auf dem Friedhof by Markus Kniebes, on Flickr


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 4, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 4, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 6, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Nov 7, 2016)

Delon-Schneider


----------



## skye (Nov 7, 2016)

Delon-Vitti


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 8, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 16, 2016)

super-moon-flyby by Peter Buschmann, on Flickr


----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 17, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2016)

ride the choo choo they said


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 20, 2016)

Take a Hike.... by Cindy, on Flickr


----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2016)

Sunbath 1930s.


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2016)

Le baiser de l'Hôtel de ville, Paris, 1950


----------



## Alex. (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Nov 24, 2016)

1917 - British soldier in France fraternizing with a kitten on snow


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## skye (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Nov 28, 2016)

New York 1960s


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Alex. (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 29, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2016)

Julianne Moore and Robin Wright dazzle in Pirelli's 2017 calendar | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dalia (Nov 29, 2016)

Verglas 1998 Québec.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2016)

Jack Lemmon and Lee Remick 1962 "Days of Wine and Roses"


----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 5, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2016)

Rudolph Valentino and  wife Natacha Rambova 1925


----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2016)

Kat said:


>



It might look pretty (when it's new), but it suuuuucks.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2016)

Kat said:


>



Is it just me, or does that woman have a really long neck?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 7, 2016)

Frost creates art by Veijo Ilomäki, on Flickr


----------



## Dalia (Dec 8, 2016)

John Morris with two local children in Bayeux, Normandy, France. July 1944.

http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/...entSlide=1&entrySlide=1&pgtype=imageslideshow


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




LOL I think that is her shoulder ChrisL


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I thought maybe she had a goiter or something.


----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




LMAO It looks like it.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2016)

1920s Clara Bow  of course!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2016)

William Powell and Myrna Loy 1930s  Beautiful!      ^^^^^^


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm not done yet with Powell and Loy! .................................and Astra the puppy! hehehehe


----------



## skye (Dec 10, 2016)

Isn't Astra adorable?


----------



## skye (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 13, 2016)

Kat


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 14, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 14, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2016)

Gary Gary Gary


----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2016)

Mr. Gary Cooper, Carole Lombard and Shirley Temple.


----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2016)

one last image of Gary,   with Rocky here ,Southampton, New York, 1934


----------



## Alex. (Dec 16, 2016)

Gary had style and class.


----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2016)

Grace Kelly


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2016)

noir city by Emiliano Grusovin, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2016)

From 1920s Paris with love..... wishing you a Happy Christmas...from Scott, Zelda and Scottie Fitzgerald


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


> noir city by Emiliano Grusovin, on Flickr




Thank you for that  Manon! that site has  great B/W photos !!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2016)

Taking Flight by Randall Nyhof


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2016)

Grand duchess Olga and her father Tsar Nicholas II


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 22, 2016)

Blondie, the Living Room Lion


----------



## skye (Dec 22, 2016)

One of the two more beautiful   British faces of the 1960s London.Gorgeous and perfect.
The Shrimp and T Stamp.....

....well three faces if  you count the horse.


----------



## skye (Dec 22, 2016)

One last of the Shrimp . This time with Steve Mcqueen.All in the 1960s.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2016)

Kiss, kiss, bang bang, saying farewell to 1948!


----------



## skye (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 28, 2016)

Saturn's hexagon-shaped jet stream revealed in stunning new Cassini image as the planet's north pole 'basks' in sunlight | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 30, 2016)

. tiger and turtle by Tumra Needi, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 30, 2016)

vintage everyday: Debbie Reynolds and Carrie Fisher: 25 Touching Vintage Photos of Mother and Daughter Duo Together


----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2017)

Kat said:


>


Think I've seen this one couple times here


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 7, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Yeah, there are quite a few I have seen before. Hard to keep up. Now I do save mine to a folder so if I do a repeat it isn't from me.........might repeat someone else. Don't mean to.


----------



## April (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2017)

The real Death Star up close: Stunning image shows 86 mile wide crater with a peak as high as Everest on Saturn's moon Mimas | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2017)

way back...all vintage


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2017)

tonight gotta to be the 1920s gotta to be


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2017)

Sandy & Gia


----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2017)

Alex. said:


> Sandy & Gia




is that 1920s?

not really


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2017)

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy & Gia
> ...


No my love...........

This is...






Clara Bow applying make up


----------



## Alex. (Jan 9, 2017)

Constance Talmadge


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2017)

OZ Heath Ledger's (RIP) as Joker in "The Dark Knight"


----------



## Alex. (Jan 12, 2017)

The rumor that Brando was "light in his loafers" is founded in truth.


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 12, 2017)

Sandy Linter, hair genius Juan Carlos Maciques and Model Paige Reifler


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2017)

ozzie joker just too handsome ...pity he is gone


----------



## Alex. (Jan 12, 2017)

Nina Gaidarova & Sandy Linter for Vogue 1975 Shot by Bob Richardson.


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2017)

they are all dead

almost everybody.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 12, 2017)

skye said:


> they are all dead
> 
> almost everybody.


Many are...many are not....I enjoy reading and talking to them....some of them any way.


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2017)

ozzie joker............gone


----------



## Alex. (Jan 12, 2017)

skye said:


> ozzie joker............gone


Very sad Indeed!


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2017)

its is

the best are gone

sad indeed.


----------



## skye (Jan 13, 2017)

Princess Ileana of Romania (later Archduchess of Austria)
long long ago....well not that long ...like early 1900s


----------



## skye (Jan 13, 2017)

The Princess again with her dogs.


----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2017)

Kat said:


>


I think thats called the Jonah effect


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 15, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 15, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2017)

not a word ok?

come here

heheheh


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 15, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

Abby Lane


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

Carole Lombard


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)

Fay Wray


----------



## Kat (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 21, 2017)

four great pictures !!!!

thank you drifter!


----------



## skye (Jan 21, 2017)

my apologies I post only one or two or three  pictures when I post 


not page after page after page


but hey


I respect if others find comfort in doing it


----------



## skye (Jan 21, 2017)

((( love you drifter)))  ^^^^


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 21, 2017)

skye said:


> ((( love you drifter)))  ^^^^



I love you too skye


----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2017)

Bing and somebody in the 30s


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Alex. (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2017)

Schattenwuerfe by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2017)

Grand Duchesses Tatiana, standing, Maria, and Anastasia play on a swing during a summer cruise in Finland in 1908


----------



## Alex. (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2017)

Alex. said:


>


He must think he is in the Twilight Zone


----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2017)

Grand Duchess  Anastasia  taking a selfie in the early 1900s. 

Good night y'all~


----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2017)

Good bye Mary Tyler Moore RIP 




in the movie "Thoroughly Modern Millie" (1967)


----------



## Alex. (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 25, 2017)

​


----------



## April (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2017)

a last good bye to Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2017)

Antarctica captured in black and white photos | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Alex. (Jan 27, 2017)

Sydney Harbour On A Sunny Morning


----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 30, 2017)

Lenny Bruce


----------



## featherlite (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Alex. (Jan 31, 2017)

Jack Nitzsche, Darlene Love & Phil Spector


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 2, 2017)

Allen Ginsberg leads a group of demonstrators in New York City’s Greenwich Village, advocating the use of marijuana, 1960s -


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Alex. (Feb 3, 2017)

Painting the Empire State Building 1962


----------



## Alex. (Feb 3, 2017)

James Dean moved into a fifth-floor walk-up at 19 West 68th Street in 1953, right before he was cast in starring roles in "East of Eden," "Rebel Without A Cause," and "Giant,"


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 4, 2017)

Built in 1939 to handle Pan Am's sea planes, New York's art deco International Marine Air Terminal, pictured, remains the state's only surviving terminal from the first generation of air travel

Read more: Pan American Airlines' 60-year history traced in images | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## April (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 6, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2017)

*Sutherland* Sisters


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2017)

Day breaks by Karsten Seiferlin, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2017)

lights by Virág Mészáros, on Flickr


----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)

My images for tonight came from Google search 1950


----------



## April (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 11, 2017)

Hillary Clinton's unseen photos from Robert McNeely's book | Daily Mail Online
Some comfort food for Hilly supporters....ah the glory days


----------



## skye (Feb 11, 2017)

Tsarevich Alexei Nikolaevich Romanov of Russia with Joy his spaniel and his Siamese cat  at the Alexander Palace in 1916.


----------



## skye (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 11, 2017)

Joy the spaniel was cared for by a British expeditionary soldier, having survived the execution of the Tsar and his family in the horrible massacre in the cellar of the Ipatiev Hose.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2017)

Shiprock Storm - Mitch Dobrowner


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 16, 2017)

what is it then....it's nice I think


----------



## skye (Feb 16, 2017)

good night everyone!


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2017)

Claudia Cardinale   early 60s


----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2017)

and...Marcello, also 1960s


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 21, 2017)

Colourless Chrysanthemums by Pink Pufalump, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 21, 2017)

Typeball mono by Ralf St., on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 21, 2017)

Black &amp; White Macro Mondays by Dianne McIlwain, on Flickr


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2017)

L'évolution de la mode féminine 1880-1920 | L'histoire par l'image


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dalia (Feb 25, 2017)

LE VIEUX PARIS - SARAH BERNHARDT - LA BELLE EPOQUE


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2017)

finally
Marlene late 1920s


----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 5, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 6, 2017)

Linda Christian - the original Bond Girl. She played James's Bond's love interest in the 1954 TV adaptation of Casino Royale.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 14, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 14, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 15, 2017)

wonderwall [Explored} by Kevin Irvine, on Flickr


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 16, 2017)

Cruz sisters


----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2017)

ohh baby oh


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2017)

1950s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2017)

Sandra Dee


----------



## Kat (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## skye (Mar 22, 2017)

Westminster Bridge and Big Ben in the heart of London.

Sad day today.


----------



## April (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2017)

Quincy Jones and his Wife Miss mod Squad


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 24, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 25, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2017)

Beryl Wallace


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 29, 2017)

Pulteney Bridge, Bath by Jamie Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 30, 2017)

Inside the Saint-Tropez hotel beloved by Hollywood legends | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2017)

Jean Rhys


----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2017)

Lee Miller by Man Ray (1929)


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 1, 2017)

Roger Moore cheated on Dorothy Squires and she got revenge | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 1, 2017)

My adorable precious cat. =)


----------



## skye (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2017)

James Dean  1950s


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2017)

The King 1956


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 4, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 4, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## featherlite (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2017)

I didn't know you were a Dalí fan, A&D?! Love it!


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 121005​



I am a huge Frida Kahlo as well! Yay! My sun room is nothing, but her art and plants.


----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)

mdk said:


> I didn't know you were a Dalí fan, A&D?! Love it!


Looove Dali...he is/was the God of all that is surreal..


----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)

mdk said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 121005​
> ...


Both brilliant artists...when I found this, I thought...I wonder what kind of baby would they have made had they have mated...


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know you were a Dalí fan, A&D?! Love it!
> ...


_
Swans Reflecting Elephants _is hanging in my kitchen. For our 5 year anniversary, we drove to Philly to see his exhibit at The Philadelphia Museum of Art, and it was superb.


----------



## mdk (Apr 8, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > AngelsNDemons said:
> ...




Right! lol. I love Surrealism. She is one of the great masters of self-portraiture as well.


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)

*The Titanic Orphans The Titanic Orphans*

*



*


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)

Superman 1950's


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2017)

the Hemingway genes shine

she is gone( Margaux) but  I kind of like this photo of hers


----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2017)

Margaux gorgeous or what


----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2017)

Margaux .... I have a cardigan just like that I bought it in Mexico


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 18, 2017)

and this one!!!


----------



## April (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2017)

The scandalous past of Grace Kelly's childhood home | Daily Mail Online


----------



## April (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 25, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 30, 2017)

*Jack Nicholson, Candice Bergen and Art Garfunkel *


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 30, 2017)

_

*“Convention of former slaves. Left to right: Annie Parram, age 104; Anna Angales, age 105; Elizabeth Berkeley, age 125 & Sadie Thompson, age 110.” / USA – Washington D.C., 1916*
_


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2017)

or this.....helping you relax....


----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2017)

please manon?.......can I post some little black and white song in this beautiful thread..yes? 

thank you!


----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2017)

we love the early 1960s we love the past


----------



## Kat (May 1, 2017)

Gosh it's so sad how John John was killed.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 1, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 2, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 6, 2017)

Hidden life of Bambi
Deer is caught gnawing on skeletal remains of a human | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 8, 2017)

*American gangster Al Capone (“Scarface”) (1899 – 1947) relaxes in his vacation home, Miami, Florida, 1930. Capone smokes a cigar and wears a striped dressing gown and slippers:*


----------



## skye (May 8, 2017)

The same time frame of the 1930s Jean Harlow


----------



## skye (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 10, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 10, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 10, 2017)

African lake turns animals into statues


----------



## April (May 11, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 12, 2017)

Relaxing at home in Memphis  


'


----------



## skye (May 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday ...with fans...


----------



## skye (May 12, 2017)

America at its best.....the 1950s...it will never be the same


----------



## skye (May 12, 2017)

oh 

America is the best


----------



## skye (May 12, 2017)

Good night   y'all  

Elvis Presley photographed in Bad Nauheim, Germany


----------



## April (May 12, 2017)

drifter 


 ​


----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 13, 2017)

The love letters that tamed serial seducer Kirk Douglas | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skye (May 13, 2017)

I want to go back so bad I can not begin to tell you early 60s


----------



## skye (May 13, 2017)

go back once and for all....love that time


edit to say 


so cool omg so very cool!!!!


----------



## skye (May 13, 2017)

Drifter girl, I like you very much!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 13, 2017)

skye said:


> Drifter girl, I like you very much!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 13, 2017)

yessssssssssssss ^^^^^


----------



## Michelle420 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 13, 2017)

drifter said:


>




wow! Marilyn Monroe is there Shirley Maclaine too ...Sinatra ...is the a Kennedy woman  ? wow  great photo!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 13, 2017)

drifter said:


>



Frank and wife Barbara! 

Beautiful!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 14, 2017)

fun fun fun


----------



## Michelle420 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 15, 2017)

Rain Garden by Don Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 16, 2017)

New film reveals the tragic life of Hollywood's Cary Grant | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 16, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 17, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 17, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 17, 2017)




----------



## April (May 17, 2017)




----------



## April (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 18, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (May 18, 2017)




----------



## April (May 18, 2017)




----------



## April (May 18, 2017)




----------



## April (May 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## April (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (May 22, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 23, 2017)




----------



## April (May 23, 2017)




----------



## April (May 23, 2017)




----------



## April (May 23, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 24, 2017)




----------



## April (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 25, 2017)




----------



## April (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 25, 2017)

World's most beautiful car up for sale


----------



## skye (May 26, 2017)

Mod across the pond 60s


----------



## skye (May 26, 2017)

more


----------



## April (May 26, 2017)




----------



## April (May 26, 2017)




----------



## April (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 26, 2017)




----------



## April (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 27, 2017)




----------



## April (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 28, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 28, 2017)




----------



## April (May 28, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 29, 2017)

we love stripes


----------



## skye (May 29, 2017)

yes striped


----------



## April (May 30, 2017)




----------



## April (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 30, 2017)




----------



## April (May 30, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 31, 2017)

Pablo







Coco Chanel







BB


----------



## skye (May 31, 2017)

Brando and Redford


----------



## skye (May 31, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 31, 2017)

hmmm... a fav.....


----------



## skye (May 31, 2017)

mmm...

a bit of sepia here .....hehe


----------



## April (May 31, 2017)




----------



## April (May 31, 2017)




----------



## April (May 31, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 31, 2017)




----------



## skye (May 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Andy Warhol


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

Kurt Cobain


----------



## April (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

mod England 60s


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

hmm sexy


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

who's the gorgeous one then...in 60s London? you are


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

her ^^^ Shrimpton and Terence Stamp....and it doesn't get better than that. 60s London   still rules


----------



## skye (Jun 3, 2017)

British Terence Stamp 1960s


----------



## April (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 4, 2017)

Archibald Alexander Leach   from  Bristol, England


better known as Cary Grant


----------



## skye (Jun 4, 2017)

A very mod Brian Jones


----------



## skye (Jun 4, 2017)

two more of Brian Jones RIP of course.............. but that was a long time ago














 Brian always unconventional


----------



## skye (Jun 4, 2017)

oh yes

we know what you mean

we totally know  Brian Jones


----------



## April (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2017)

He was so Handsome!


----------



## April (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 8, 2017)

Flamenco


----------



## skye (Jun 8, 2017)

flamenco hands


----------



## skye (Jun 8, 2017)

The totally and absolutely amazing Lola Flores ...she is gone but she will live forever!


----------



## skye (Jun 9, 2017)

(((all of you very close to my heart)))
Good night!


----------



## skye (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2017)

it's love love love love love

more love love love

I love you Bless you


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2017)

Judy Garland enshrined in Hollywood mausoleum | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 12, 2017)

Ombres chinoises


----------



## Dalia (Jun 12, 2017)

Champ De Mars


----------



## Dalia (Jun 12, 2017)

Vieux Paris - Photos anciennes et d'autrefois, photographies d'époque en noir et blanc


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 12, 2017)

(((all of my friends here)))


----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2017)

good night y'all


----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2017)

Manhattan may be....1958 for sure


----------



## April (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2017)

it's him

it's Robert Mitchum circa 1950s.... him


----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2017)

what's not to love about Mitchum....ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2017)

one last of Robert  because  I don't want to bore you


----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2017)

Henry Fonda and daughter Jane


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 29, 2017)

Untitled by .anotherday., on Flickr


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 1, 2017)

New Jersey News | Blogfinger


----------



## Dalia (Jul 1, 2017)

1940s | Restaurant-ing through history


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 2, 2017)

Miss Universe Ella Van Hueson, circa June 16, 1928.






Rebel with a garter flask, 1926






Silent film star Evelyn Brent, 1924.

17 photos that prove just how cool the 1920s really were


----------



## April (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 5, 2017)

....and this one....


----------



## April (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 8, 2017)

Gateway to monuments of capitalism. by Arul Irudayam, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2017)

MLK shooting pool in Chicago, circa 1966


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2017)

Sophia Loren


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2017)

The Rat Pack 1960


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2017)

Dean Martin & Frank Sinatra rehearsing with their daughters Deana Martin & Tina Sinatra


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 16, 2017)

Nicholas II and his family, who  this very date, the night of the 16-17 of July 1918 were brutally murdered by the bolsheviks in the cellar of a house where they were   held prisoners, marking one of the most horrible episodes of the 20th century.


----------



## April (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 17, 2017)

this..yes..this

for me... only my  opinion of course.....just me


----------



## April (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2017)

Always so close to my heart that era.... the early 60s ...Roy Lichtenstein there, of course


----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2017)

Roy


----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2017)

Roy Lichtenstein


----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2017)

and Roy


----------



## April (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2017)

I love this woman ...Carole Lombard of course ....Clarks Gable wife or lover or whatever .....she was so beautiful and so much fun... died in an airplane crash in WW2


















I love love love


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2017)

I think she loved him so much more that he loved her....1930s


----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2017)

They both had so much fun together....

not that the ignoramus here...the snowflakes  .....creepy  left wing .... nothingness ....will understand any of this....


----------



## April (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 28, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 28, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 28, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2017)

Elvis Presley in rare and exclusive photos | Daily Mail Online


----------



## April (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2017)

Cary Grant


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2017)

again Mr Grant


----------



## April (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 6, 2017)

in my opinion....good looking till the end


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2017)

American actor Tyrone Power ...somewhere in the 1930s


----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2017)

Tyrone Power


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 11, 2017)

I loved Audrey Hepburn... all class....


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2017)

Tyrone Power served in World War II with great distinction as a Marine pilot, flying cargo planes all over the Pacific Theater.


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2017)

in the cockpit


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2017)

well yes ..sure... Sir!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


>




Love that one.....they are all  out of the golden cage so to speak....beautiful.....


----------



## featherlite (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 15, 2017)

1960's Polaroid Pictures of Signs in Washington ~ vintage everyday


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 16, 2017)

she looks like his inked soulmate


----------



## April (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 17, 2017)

Ray Milland a Welsh actor and director. His screen career  in Hollywood ran from 1929 to 1985


----------



## skye (Aug 17, 2017)

Ray


----------



## skye (Aug 17, 2017)

Ray and Colbert.


----------



## skye (Aug 17, 2017)

totally 1930s...oh hmmm  hmmmm 




Ray  Milland


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 19, 2017)

Les animaux africains de Nick Brandt


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2017)

In tribute for Jerry who just passed.


Jerry Lewis with first wife Patti (1944-80) and their sons


----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2017)

With Dean Martin


----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)

Photos noir et blanc humanistes - Christophe Lecoq


----------



## skye (Aug 21, 2017)

This may look like a scene from an old-timey movie, but it's an actual photo of people taking in a partial eclipse of the sun from the observation deck of the Empire State Building in New York City in 1932


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)

Recherche mots clés, robert doisneau, photos anciennes et photographies d'époque en noir et blanc.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2017)

Recherche mots clés, robert doisneau, photos anciennes et photographies d'époque en noir et blanc.


----------



## skye (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 25, 2017)

want it back


----------



## skye (Aug 25, 2017)

ought to come back


----------



## skye (Aug 25, 2017)

Bless the family...

Bless dinner time together


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2017)

that's the haircut short sides and back...big beard


----------



## April (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2017)

More Frida  Kahlo  with the man she adored, Diego Rivera. I have all their  biographies


----------



## April (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2017)

Princess Diana in the 20th Anniversary of her death


----------



## April (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2017)

Richard Anderson, of ‘Six Million Dollar Man’ and ‘Bionic Woman,’ Dies at 91


----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 3, 2017)

Pickup by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 4, 2017)

Source : EBay.com


----------



## Dalia (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 4, 2017)

Ms Monroe | The One and Only Marilyn - image #907759 by korshun on Favim.com


----------



## Dalia (Sep 4, 2017)

1950s, 50s, black and white, diner, dress - image #226494  on Favim.com


----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2017)

Clint Eastwood early 1960s


----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2017)

earlier Clint....1956


----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2017)

Eastwood, Clint  1950s.... oh


----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2017)

That man is perfection ^^^^


----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2017)

one last of Clint and his machine I promise 


ohhh oh ohhh LOL


----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2017)

ohh forgot this one....Clint and wife...aren't they the sweetest????


----------



## April (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 6, 2017)

Gilmore Oil's Gas-A-Teria, One of the First Self Serve Gas Stations in Los Angeles, 1948 ~ vintage everyday


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2017)

so many pics so little time


----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)

fr.pinterest.com


----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)

I. La place de la femme dans la vie familiale


----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)

Supermarché d'Europe 1957 > 2007


----------



## April (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

digging the Beat Generation   {late 50s} at the moment...


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

and it doesn't' get more beatnik  than this

Saint Germain  ...Juliette Greco ..Paris


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

who was who in the beatnik world....some here Ginsberg  and Kerouac....


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

like you know or care....


----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)

beatniks reading poetry late 50s early 60s










a    small  party late 50s beatnik


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2017)

*“The ideals which have always shone before me and filled me with joy are goodness, beauty and truth.” Albert Einstein *


----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2017)

so many photos so little time oh well...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2017)

Sunday Morning at the Champs-Élysées, Paris, 1951


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2017)

drifter said:


>




That's Hem!  my  literary hero!     ^^^


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 15, 2017)

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I wIsh I could have had a drink and romance with him


----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2017)

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Same here!!!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2017)

*“You can’t play anything on a horn that Louis Armstrong hasn’t played” – Miles Davis*


----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2017)

Sharon Tate ...Valley of the Dolls 1967


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)

such a cutie! Even Peters all grown up..

​


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)

Diana would have adored her..


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2017)

Intimate celebrity portraits show stars on way to fame | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)

It's sweet and its ok and no problem there at all ....none at all


----------



## skye (Sep 19, 2017)

and with this I say good night!  nite nite 



sweetheart.....


----------



## April (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 20, 2017)

BISCUITERIE LEFEVRE-UTILE (LU)


----------



## Dalia (Sep 20, 2017)

Le premier discours de la reine Elizabeth II en 1940 était consacré aux enfants réfugiés


----------



## Dalia (Sep 20, 2017)

Les femmes à l'assaut du monde du travail - Le début d'un temps nouveau


----------



## April (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 22, 2017)

1950s car seat belt


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 24, 2017)

Evelyn McHale






Jumped off the top deck of the Empire State Building and landed on a car.


----------



## skye (Sep 24, 2017)

Elvis at the Warwick Hotel in NY, early 1960s.


----------



## skye (Sep 24, 2017)

Elvis Presley eating breakfast at the Jefferson Hotel in Richmond, Virginia on June 30th, 1956.


----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 24, 2017)

Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward.....gorgeous, gorgeous,  totally gorgeous most handsome  couple  early 60s


----------



## skye (Sep 24, 2017)

Paul and Joanne, Westport Connecticut,1965....gorgeousness


----------



## skye (Sep 24, 2017)

Does it get better than that?   ^^^^

I don't think so my friends..... it's difficult to get better than that


----------



## skye (Sep 24, 2017)

Sometime after the oscars – 1958 – Woodward and Newman at home · 


muah!!!!! kiss ............kisssssssss muah? Yes? ohhhhhhh


----------



## April (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2017)

In honor to Hugh Hefner who just died.


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2017)

Hugh Hefner with one time girlfriend Barbie Benton .....isn't  that a perfect 1960s atmosphere?a  perfect  photo? of the time? you can almost feel  and touch the 1960s.....


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## MaryL (Sep 30, 2017)

Random picture taken by my first drone, it best symbolizes my angst and disconnection with society.  I feel lost.


----------



## skye (Sep 30, 2017)

Michael Caine, Natalie Wood 1966


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 1, 2017)

Heath Ledger


----------



## April (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 5, 2017)

so tell me all about it...


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 6, 2017)

Glory days.. Charlotte Rampling,1965


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 7, 2017)

Contraption[/url] by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr[/IMG] 


Contraption by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 9, 2017)

The Adventures Of Superman  1950s


----------



## April (Oct 10, 2017)

​


----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2017)

​


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 15, 2017)

I always keep on posting from the early/mid  1960s Britain ....mod  and all that..you know... very, very  gorgeous


----------



## skye (Oct 15, 2017)

poor ... beautiful  MM


sad......


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 16, 2017)

JANE FONDA


----------



## April (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 17, 2017)

Neal Preston tells secrets behind Tom Petty and Kiss pics | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dalia (Oct 18, 2017)

Marilyn Monroe roller skating in 1952


30 Interesting Vintage Photos of Roller Skating Girls From the Mid-20th Century ~ vintage everyday


----------



## Dalia (Oct 18, 2017)

Old Skating Photographs from Toronto


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2017)

James Cagney and Bette Davies 1934


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2017)

so beautiful...


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 20, 2017)

Frank Sinatra's 1955 Ford Thunderbird


----------



## April (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 26, 2017)

Stunning black and white images by artist Kohei Ohmori | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2017)

Scott...

The one and only Scott.

(((Bless wherever you are)))


----------



## skye (Oct 28, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


>




Beautiful thank you for posting.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 30, 2017)

Photogrammar
photos from Great Depression era Top is St Paul
Bottom under LA CA.....searchable by location


----------



## skye (Oct 30, 2017)

A couple enjoy cocktails in the smoking lounge of an Imperial Airways Empire flying boat passenger plane in, London, England, in the mid 1930s.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 31, 2017)

USAREUR Partial Photos - Autobahn Snack Bars


----------



## Dalia (Oct 31, 2017)

http://imgarcade.com/1950s-car-hop.html


----------



## SeaGal (Oct 31, 2017)

Indian pipes.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 4, 2017)

Rétro : Les salons de coiffure d'autrefois ! - Gouiran Beauté Le Mag


----------



## Dalia (Nov 4, 2017)

Les débuts du sèche-cheveux (1928-1948) - Intox.tv


----------



## Dalia (Nov 4, 2017)

Les 182 meilleures images du tableau At the vintage supermarket sur Pinterest | Épicerie, Vintage rétro et Magasins vintage


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 4, 2017)

Cumberland Island's wild horses captured in stunning book | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2017)

https://www.pinterest.fr/explore/noël-des-années-50/


----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2017)

The History of the Rockefeller Center Christmas Tree, a NYC Holiday Tradition | 6sqft


----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2017)

Old-Fashioned Motherhood: Vintage verses Old-Fashioned


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2017)

Audrey Hepburn and Mel Ferrer 1956


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2017)

A very thoughtful Grace Kelly ...oh well


----------



## April (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2017)

That's beautiful thank you A and D!   ^^^


----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2017)

*“Champagne offers a minimum of alcohol and a maximum of companionship.” David Niven*


----------



## April (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 13, 2017)

https://www.elvispresleynews.com/christmasatgraceland/


----------



## Dalia (Nov 13, 2017)

Elvis Presley Photo: Elvis At Christmas


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 16, 2017)

Just....WOW...



 
Maria Orsic​


----------



## SeaGal (Nov 18, 2017)

Looking through old photos recently - this one was taken 35 years ago on a hazy summer day with a cheap, disposable camera.  It is poor quality - but in and of a place that will never be seen again.


----------



## skye (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 18, 2017)

who was gorgeous perfect and lovely...and more...

she was.. beautiful Natalie  Wood...why is it they... people so perfect like her ... have to go and ... others  who are so obnoxious stay?

not fair


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2017)

Monroe 1950s


----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2017)

again her 55


----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2017)

and for me, the most beautiful of her.... taken in the late 40s may be early 50s

love love this photo.


----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2017)

Dairy Queen - History


----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2017)

Victorian Portrait Gallery - 1880 Clothing


----------



## Dalia (Nov 21, 2017)

http://www.storyvilledistrictnola.com/neworleans.html#thumb


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 23, 2017)

Drifter....cant see your last four


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Drifter....cant see your last four



I see all of them except one, not sure why.


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2017)

Sunday best... mod Britain 1960s


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2017)

more Mods ...foggy London 1960s.... cold and beautiful...


----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2017)

Random star of the day...Jeffrey Hunter


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2017)

Marianne Faithful back then in the Mod years...London 1960s


----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2017)

Faithful in Paris? or London?  who knows. 
1960s.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 28, 2017)

Gaultier&#x27;s Bra by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2017)

I love this ladies expression.


----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2017)

A tiny break from politics...mid 60s


----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2017)

and this ...

just nothing ...just the Shrimp ....mod Britain  early 60s


----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2017)

does it get better than that?

well... hardly my friends.


----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2017)

so who is the gorgeous one for today?  you are for today  The Shrimp ...same as above


tomorrow is another day....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2017)

Love  the early 60s and along with the early 1960s I  love them.....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 11, 2017)

I love those two so much I can't explain...it's more that I miss the times really.... ...1959 to 1960- 61-62-63......I miss those times so acutely.. impossible to convey in simple words..... you can miss times you never knew like the 1920s....I miss that everyday....but still...

I miss  the late 50s early 60s  every hour of my life....so bad


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 13, 2017)

are we still in Wonderland?

I guess we are....do not panic LOL hehe do not


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)

1940's Fashion - Housewifes Daily Routine | Glamourdaze


----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)

Fashion History - Women's Clothing in the 1940s


----------



## Dalia (Dec 19, 2017)

Anna Karina | 24 Femmes Per Second


----------



## skye (Dec 20, 2017)

Rio 1963....love Brazil my friends....been there a lot but not lately


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 24, 2017)

To everyone who posts in or just peruses this thread,
A Merry Christmas and Happy New Year
May the Season find you in good health, fine spirits, 
and closer to any dream you might be chasing.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2017)

General George Washington crossing the Delaware River during the American Revolutionary War.


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2017)

Now getting so ready to welcome 2018!


  MAGA!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 25, 2017)

skye said:


> General George Washington crossing the Delaware River during the American Revolutionary War.


Read there is yrly re-enactment of that....pretty amazing


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > General George Washington crossing the Delaware River during the American Revolutionary War.
> ...




It is!  
It's totally amazing and we are loving it!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2017)

drifter said:


>




May God Bless you (((drifter ))) love ya'

and because its 1961  and that's where my soul lies  ....I am all for it...


----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2017)

New Year 1959


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2017)

James Dean at a New Years Eve party with Bill Gunn & girlfriend Barbra Glenn


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2017)

so...everybody....

Happy New Year to you all...


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2017)

basically you in the middle there ...happy 2018....yes mom and dad are important..

but you there


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2017)

for some mom rules ...who are we  to stand in the middle?  no way we are not going to stand in the middle
Happy New Year y'all


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you drifter.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 1, 2018)

skye said:


> Thank you drifter.



Happy New Year Darling.


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2018)

Wishing Julian freedom and  wishing him all the best in this New Year of 2018! 
(((GOD Bless you Julian)))


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 2, 2018)

Love Argentina...it's a great country I have lived there too.... a few years I love that country

this is Argentinian model Valeria Mazza






this one I don't know who it is but I  do like that photo too...bless...


----------



## skye (Jan 3, 2018)

Now Bless you Julian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

about time Julian!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2018)

Mmmmmmm.....


----------



## April (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2018)

Marilyn Manson (Brian Warner) as a bebe...


----------



## April (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 8, 2018)

do I love vintage men? like Gary Cooper  very , very vintage like 1920s and 30s  gorgeous vintage?

sure I do...sure


----------



## April (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2018)

April said:


> View attachment 170848​



April, where did you lose your eternal substances? Have you really became green, losing your black & white sources?


----------



## April (Jan 10, 2018)

Sbiker said:


> April, where did you lose your eternal substances? Have you really became green, losing your black & white sources?


? 
What do you mean?


----------



## Comrade Johnson (Jan 10, 2018)

skye said:


> so...everybody....
> 
> Happy New Year to you all...



I didn't knew that they met in such places...


----------



## Sbiker (Jan 10, 2018)

April said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> > April, where did you lose your eternal substances? Have you really became green, losing your black & white sources?
> ...



I mean, April is a green month without any angels or daemons


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2018)

(((so sweet ....bless.....I want him))))


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 13, 2018)

The Urban Legacy by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2018)

(((  love you April)))  Bless you forever ! you are the best!


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2018)

April said:


> View attachment 171745​



agree


----------



## April (Jan 15, 2018)

skye said:


> (((  love you April)))  Bless you forever ! you are the best!


I love you too sweet Skye girl!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2018)

​The only actress I have seen that comes close to Sophia's beauty is Mila Kunis.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2018)

U.S. Beverly Hills High School, CA, 1936.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2018)

Gorgeousness 1930s....Clark Gable's  lovely   huge hands ...with Jean Harlow.....the movie is "Red Dust" 


yum


----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2018)

sweet Jean Harlow...so long ago


----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2018)

one last of her....she was the most famous during the 1930s


sadly...she had a sad death...whatever my friends and foes.....whatever


----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2018)

and also Charles Farrell  (August 9, 1900 – May 6, 1990) he was very very famous....



my God!  can you get more handosme than that?


I'm crying here ....because you can not......you can not

fucking sad this all is.....

please produce a man like that! omg


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 17, 2018)

charles Farrelll adorable


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2018)

it was beautiful back then
we want to go back


like you care....I mean all those of you....

all theses nobodies.... that I don't want to offend ....all these idiots

but moving on....we do like these vintage photos


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2018)

that's all I want

I want nothing else


----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2018)

I want vintage...

I want old times

I want retro

thats all I want


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 28, 2018)

Grace Kelly 1950s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2018)

Three women keep cool during a heat wave by moving a park bench into the water in Central Park, New York. September 1961


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

Nauhuri.com | Vintage Style Clothes London ~ Neuesten Design-Kollektionen für die Familien


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

Robe style année 60 femme


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 10, 2018)

night lights by Fred Faulkner, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 10, 2018)

Midnight Light I - Paris Louvre Museum by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2018)

Guess


----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2018)

that face looks familiar.............but I can't remeber....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol   ^^^


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 19, 2018)

skye said:


> that face looks familiar.............but I can't remeber....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol   ^^^


Lucille Ball


----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2018)

A police officer issuing a woman a ticket for wearing a bikini on a beach in Rimini, Italy, 1957


----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2018)

1965


----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2018)

may be a bit earlier....63? 62?


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2018)

17 photos that will make you see the 1940s differently


----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2018)

A group of 1940s students doing their schoolwork while drinking coca cola.

17 photos that will make you see the 1940s differently


----------



## April (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 26, 2018)

Hemisfèric. by Simon Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 27, 2018)

Man at the bar on Saturday night. Craigville, Minnesota. September 1937. Photo Russell Lee


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## deanrd (Feb 28, 2018)

Coal mining in Appalachia.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 28, 2018)

Mistress.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2018)

New York 1960s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2018)

I Spent Four Years Chatting With The Homeless, And I Was Amazed By What I Heard


----------



## April (Mar 6, 2018)

​


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2018)

1920s American actress Louise Brooks....yes?? 

oh    omg yes....love the  bob hairstyle .... God I love that face!!!  !


----------



## April (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2018)

this


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2018)

and this


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 10, 2018)

American writer Scott Fitzgerald






with Zelda and baby 1920s


----------



## skye (Mar 10, 2018)

Jazz Age babies Scott and Zelda...huge part of American literary history


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2018)

who was the most handsome one....who was the one who wrote so amazingly  .....who was the one ...the Number one American writer...the very best......

he was

Hem was



all in black and white...all black and white


----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2018)

Hubert de Givenchy, maker of style icons, dies aged 91


----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2018)

Amazing couturier! RIP  Hubert de Givenchy.


Another photo of him with Hepburn, mid 1960s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2018)

this is another little French Bulldog


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2018)

you know....the 80s....in a way  they had so much more  beauty than today...or....so many more beautiful faces out there...

but only  in a way ...because....all times have beauty..... one hopes  so lol ...    wishin'  and hopin' LOL




1980s


----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2018)

how gorgeous is that...^^^

 asking only in a very intellectual way


----------



## Oddball (Mar 16, 2018)

During The Korean War A Marine Pilot by the name of Ted Williams, Flying a Grumman F9F Panther, was hit by ground fire. He nursed his aircraft to the nearest friendly airfield. With the help of his wingman. There he belly landed it. He then took his Wingman, to the O Club and tied a good one on. His Wingman was John Glenn, The astronaut and US Senator. Every time Ted Williams came to play the Cleveland Indians, He would go to the nearest bar and never let John Glenn pay.


----------



## skye (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2018)

GERMANY – JUNE 06: Post WWII German refugees & displaced persons crowding every square inch of a train leaving Berlin (Photo by Margaret Bourke-White/The LIFE Images Collection/Getty Images)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2018)

31 Unpublished Marilyn Monroe Pics To Be Sold On An Auction Show The Iconic Woman Before The Great Glory


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 24, 2018)

Lisa Fonssagrives on the Eiffel Tower, for Vogue 1939


----------



## Oddball (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## skye (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 29, 2018)

skye said:


>



Doris Day was HHHHHHAWT.


----------



## April (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 31, 2018)

They were all too young to be this old...


----------



## April (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 3, 2018)

1960s Italy Claudia


----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)

Rare Never Before Seen Photos of New York City and Chicago From The 1950s (HQ) | Classy Bro


----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)

photogriffon.com


----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)

1950s, Part 1 (40 rare photos) | Old Pics Archive | Page 2


----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)

Getting a taxi. New York, 1956.

1950s, Part 1 (40 rare photos) | Old Pics Archive | Page 6


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 4, 2018)

all these talk and me posting music from Italy early 1960s....

come here....look and admire what is really good! ha!

hmmmmmmmmmmmm  Marcello  Mastroianni....ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## April (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2018)

THIS is just breathtaking...


----------



## Oddball (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 4, 2018)

another of Claudia 1960s Italy  rules!


----------



## April (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


>


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


>


----------



## Oddball (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Apr 6, 2018)

skye said:


> another of Claudia 1960s Italy  rules!



Starred in the best western movie EVAH!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 6, 2018)

Veronica Balfe (wife of actor Gary Cooper) has a cocktail on the Super Chief railroad. The train was a favorite of celebrities traveling between Chicago and Los Angeles. 10 Vintage Photos that Show the Glamour of Train Travel


----------



## April (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2018)

Marcello 1960s Italy


*

*


----------



## skye (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2018)

Arrivederci now y'all .....


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2018)

Marcello and Denueve ....the most gorgeous couple ... she was crazy about him....don't blame her













they had the most beautiful daughter....Chiara









Chiara today.....she is so beautiful ....she looks so much like her father Marcello


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2018)

them together as family...Catherine never wanted to get married though


----------



## April (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2018)

On the set of "The Birds"


----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2018)

1931,  Paris.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 17, 2018)

nite y'all ...nite nite!


----------



## skye (Apr 18, 2018)

there is this book ...you know

it's called "All quiet on the western Front"

very famous book in the 20th century


this is the man who wrote it and his dog


----------



## April (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Hossfly (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2018)

so...after all ....it was all quiet on the western front!
good.


----------



## April (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 23, 2018)

who is the gorgeous one?  who is the beautiful one?.....

catherine deneuve is....well in my opinion at least lol



















but ....what  do I know?  I know very little... may be I know nothing... my apologies


----------



## skye (Apr 23, 2018)

I know nothing at all...my brothers and sisters .... so  ... 

Catherine...1960s


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2018)

skye said:


> I know nothing at all...my brothers and sisters .... so  ...
> 
> Catherine...1960s



Back in the 60s she was proclaimed to be the Most Beautiful Woman In The World


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)

Femmes au foyer - Photos anciennes et d'autrefois, photographies d'époque en noir et blanc


----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)

Femmes au foyer - Photos anciennes et d'autrefois, photographies d'époque en noir et blanc


----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)

Femmes au foyer - Photos anciennes et d'autrefois, photographies d'époque en noir et blanc


----------



## Oddball (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 29, 2018)

Christian Dior, 1952.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2018)

MODE ANNEES 1940-1950-1960


----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2018)

Frenetic Arts - Home cinéma - Critique Les Innocents : Test du Bluray


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 5, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 5, 2018)

best of the best


----------



## April (May 5, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 6, 2018)

The best American writer of the past century ....in my opinion.


the caption of this photo says:

"Ernest Heminway's cats didn't get in the way of his manliness!"


----------



## April (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2018)




----------



## April (May 8, 2018)




----------



## April (May 8, 2018)




----------



## April (May 8, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 11, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 11, 2018)

stepping briefly into the early 1970s...and all these actresses who are now grandmothers.


*Ewa Brigitta Aulin* (born 13 February 1950)


----------



## skye (May 11, 2018)

Ewa and kitten


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 14, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 15, 2018)

yes, yes  and yes mod 1960s  !!!  love love


----------



## skye (May 16, 2018)

Jimmy Stewart...late 1930s early 40s ...cute.....nice suit too....


----------



## skye (May 16, 2018)

Buster Keaton...............American history


----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 20, 2018)

The Last Days of Time Inc.


----------



## April (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 21, 2018)

1910 Fashion Images – Les Createurs de la Mode | Glamourdaze


----------



## Dalia (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 21, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 21, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 21, 2018)

when it was all peaches and cream....before the Castle came down


----------



## skye (May 22, 2018)

Love Q

Love


----------



## skye (May 24, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 24, 2018)

Rome in the 1960s


----------



## skye (May 24, 2018)

family tree


----------



## skye (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 26, 2018)

*NASA*‏Verified account @*NASA*
We're saddened by the passing of astronaut Alan Bean. The fourth person to walk on the Moon, he spent 10+ hours on the lunar surface during Apollo 12. Bean was spacecraft commander of Skylab Mission II & devoted his retirement to painting. Family release: https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/family-release-regarding-the-passing-of-apollo-skylab-astronaut-alan-bean …


----------



## April (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 26, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 26, 2018)

Pablo Picasso working in his atelier in the South of France 1950s


----------



## April (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 2, 2018)

Nuages et Soleil à Saint-Malo by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 7, 2018)

April said:


> View attachment 197246​


Snakes hearts?????…..Not good MAV


----------



## April (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)

Victorian Schools | London By Gaslight


----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)

London


----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)

Photobucket


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 12, 2018)

*Hand Painted Stockings ~ c.1922 *


----------



## April (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2018)

Dolores Costello 1926....and good night my friends....what else can one say


----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2018)

gone both so close to each other  mother and daughter...Carrie and Debbie


----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2018)

one more? from back then? vintage? Lana Turner at home 1941


----------



## Dalia (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2018)

falling in love for letter  Q


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2018)

haaa...driving your car....driving....


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2018)

baby leopard is baby


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2018)

Rita Hayworth at the Beverly Hills Hotel (1940)  ....so long ago....so so long.......


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2018)

love Q


----------



## April (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2018)

Frida


----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2018)

I'll never know why she loved him so much.....she loved many people in her life.....many......but she loved Diego more than anybody else until the very bitter end.


----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2018)

Frida and one of her  attractive European good friends


----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2018)

Frida's Dad


----------



## April (Jun 25, 2018)

Marilyn Manson (Brian Warner) and Lindsay Usich


----------



## April (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2018)

Salvador Dali and Coco Chanel ...


----------



## April (Jul 4, 2018)

Ava Gardner 1944..



 ​


----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2018)

A child holding fireworks and a flag is all ready for the holiday in 1906. (Library of Congress)


----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2018)

one last ....please??? love this day




Children march in a Fourth of July parade of their own in the 1960s


----------



## skye (Jul 5, 2018)

New wave French director  Chabrol.... is pouring champagne at the party in Rivette's _Le Coup du berger_:..in a lil  cameo

all happening in the very early 1960s.. it is what it is my friends

A France that is  no more

good night.


----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2018)

jumping right into the 1920s Innocent kiss


----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2018)

how handsome men were in the 1920s  he is   totally grand!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2018)

John Barrymore....... Drew's Gran dad of course....


----------



## skye (Jul 9, 2018)

is/was John Barrymore handsome?

I think  he is/ was  yes 


America is/was/ is  a beautiful country!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2018)

Ernest Hemingway with one of his many   cats.... at the Finca Vigia, Cuba.


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2018)

Hem was very fond of his cats. By 1945, he had 23 of them.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2018)

​


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jul 18, 2018)

It's a family....it's beautiful


----------



## skye (Jul 18, 2018)

the past was gorgeous....it is missed.....very much


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2018)

Family  


love family


----------



## April (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jul 29, 2018)

As American as they come

Jimmy Stewart.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 29, 2018)

How inventing Liquid Paper got a secretary fired and then turned her into an exec worth $25 million


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 2, 2018)

I mean....how gorgeous can you  get... than Italy  in the 1960s....

how gorgeous... that time was very beautiful....all black and white....

very difficult to get as beautiful as that,,,,,,but just try..... just for the  the fun of it??

....nope....sorry....not like her


----------



## skye (Aug 3, 2018)

thank you darling drifter. ^^


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2018)

Ondrej Nosek
Iceland Skogafoss


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2018)

Victorian man

I like that


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2018)

I like that too


----------



## skye (Aug 6, 2018)

sorry for the lil bit of color ... I  love this photo


----------



## Dalia (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2018)

Olga and Tatiana...daughters of Tzar Nicholas II









Tatiana  a couple of years later......all killed by the  communist  Bolsheviks that horrible night in the cellar of that house ...saddest episode of the early 20th century


----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2018)

and here  with his handsome  son...

_Prince Alexei, seen here with his father Tsar Nicholas II, was the only male child and heir to the throne._
_









_


----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2018)

Maria


----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2018)

Anastasia


----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2018)

1920s Paris? Berlin? somewhere there in Europe? nice


----------



## buttercup (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2018)

q


----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2018)

1926  flapper  dancing on top of a building


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

A young girl and her lamb’, unattributed studio, Sydney, Australia, c. 1880-1923


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

Three girls on a giant slide at Coney Island, 1953.


----------



## skye (Aug 17, 2018)

Where are all our friends from back then? many are dead...car automobile accidents....drug overdoses....and things... but

how handsome they were???......the best of the crop they were.....all gone

sad?

sure  very sad


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2018)

Brigitte Bardot....early 1960s....gorgeousness of the past....never to be repeated exactly like that..oh well we are just observers of life passing by.........


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 19, 2018)

and....
another photo of Brigitte Bardot  early time 1950s


----------



## skye (Aug 19, 2018)

Brigitte Bardot summer of love  just another summer of love lol   ...among the hundred summers lol  1960s


----------



## skye (Aug 19, 2018)

ha

Brigitte Bardot  1960s  somewhere in Europe...Italy? Paris?  makes no difference......it's all good


----------



## skye (Aug 19, 2018)

thank you drifter!


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 19, 2018)

skye said:


> thank you drifter!



She's one of my favs!


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 19, 2018)

Picasso Bardot


----------



## skye (Aug 19, 2018)

Great pictures, drifter, thank you!   ^^^


----------



## skye (Aug 19, 2018)

BB with Delon....what a nice summer that was....among the hundred of  nice summers....

it is what it is..


----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2018)

both  again...on the sea.... BB and Alain ...I like this pic


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2018)

when her hair was still dark brown ....and when her beautiful sister was still alive ...sad  car accident

talking about Catherine


----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2018)

it's gorgeous 1960s

 but it's sad ...one sister is gone  ....God that is sad ..I get so sad when gorgeousness has to to go ...and when ugliness.....stay????????

no no noooooooooooo


----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm talking about these scum immigrants 

nobody wants them'

what scum they are

No more globlalism.....NO MORE NEW WORLD ORDER 

NO MORE


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 27, 2018)

so hi there

hi hi

lol


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## skye (Sep 3, 2018)

Just 1946....

Doris Day ...she was sweet .... but more important....she had a great voice


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 3, 2018)

"The Don" and "Babe"...two sporting Titans!! (Cricket and baseball, or was that rounders...nope; baseball it was). 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> View attachment 212621


I've been to visit that beach (like millions of others of course) and stood in the remains of one of those landing craft; only the rusted bottom left now. Evidently we were fortunate to see it as they're usually covered in sand. 

Greg


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## skye (Sep 4, 2018)

one of the most perfect creations..........  LOL............. in America ever !

voice wasn't bad either.... hmmm










bike


----------



## skye (Sep 4, 2018)

Presley sure ...but  Brando too...both .. that's my taste, ohhhhh (I'm being silly, please forgive me)












ohhhh    grrrrrr hehehehehehe


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2018)

Refelctions


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2018)

God, they looked alike! ..............Just like two drops of water!


Burt Reynolds _______________________________________________Marlon Brando


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2018)

Burt...Respect


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2018)

mom....and dad...that's reality for me...

it is

it was exactly like that


----------



## April (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2018)

That's gorgeous!!!!!  ^^^^^


----------



## April (Sep 8, 2018)

skye said:


> That's gorgeous!!!!!  ^^^^^


I knew you would love it!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## skye (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## skye (Sep 11, 2018)

sad


----------



## skye (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## skye (Sep 14, 2018)

The 1940s


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## MaryL (Sep 16, 2018)

dilloduck said:


>


 Things are so much clearer in B&W, depth and the details. Adams...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## skye (Sep 21, 2018)

MM


----------



## skye (Sep 22, 2018)

Monroe again


----------



## skye (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm trying a cat eyeliner like in the early 1960s ....something like this...I like that look.....early 60s look

tomorrow I'll go out like that....I really like it


----------



## April (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 2, 2018)

skye said:


> I'm trying a cat eyeliner like in the early 1960s ....something like this...I like that look.....early 60s look
> 
> tomorrow I'll go out like that....I really like it


back in style isn't it?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## skye (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## skye (Oct 2, 2018)

God yes......hmmmmmmm


----------



## skye (Oct 5, 2018)

A fab actor Jack Lemmon....he is gone....she is gone too Lee Remick


----------



## April (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 9, 2018)

Grieving bride wears her wedding dress at her fiance's grave on the day they were to marry | Daily Mail Online


----------



## April (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## skye (Oct 14, 2018)

............the train...... his train.... T .... YES!!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 14, 2018)

Princess Eugenie looks resplendent in first official pictures of her spectacular wedding | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skye (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## skye (Oct 21, 2018)

French director  Goddard ......Breathless 1960


love ............love

seriously  love


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2018)

love


----------



## skye (Oct 27, 2018)

Monroe 1950s


----------



## skye (Nov 1, 2018)

Eric Clapton Paris 1967


----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2018)

Listening to the Radio 1920s


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 9, 2018)

Love Vittorio...one of the amazing ones...


Vittorio Gassman 


sad he is gone


long live Italy...


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


>




Gary Cooper! Totally amazing! thank you girl!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'd marry Gary Cooper if I lived in that time frame.


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

Gary.....ohhhh....hmmmmmm


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...





moi aussi....me too ! YUM


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

With Ernest Hemingway his good friend....


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

Coop his  wife and Hem..


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

skye said:


> Gary.....ohhhh....hmmmmmm



OMG , I'm so in LOVE


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Gary.....ohhhh....hmmmmmm
> ...



 Gary is a winner!


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

hey.... I say hey so timidly.... so respectfully

wow  Cooper wow lol


ohhhhhhhhh


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

one last ....promise


...Gary Cooper....that American era is gone and...

it is sad...

want it back...need it back....oh well


----------



## Oddball (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2018)

skye said:


> one last ....promise
> 
> 
> ...Gary Cooper....that American era is gone and...
> ...



Beautiful photos you found and shared.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 10, 2018)

skye said:


> moi aussi....me too ! YUM


*TISH!!...THAT'S FRENCH!! 





*


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

Oddball said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > moi aussi....me too ! YUM
> ...




I knowwwww!!!!!!     indeed!   LOL~


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

another reason I love you Gary Cooper...you care about pets...dogs....cats....he is the perfect man


----------



## Oddball (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

Coop rules


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

100% a man ....

what is there not to like


Gary Cooper


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2018)

Sir

I like   you so much


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2018)

A Lab-Grown Diamond Ring Designed by an Apple Exec


----------



## Dalia (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 11, 2018)

Vietnam


----------



## skye (Nov 11, 2018)

Anzac


----------



## skye (Nov 11, 2018)

WW2


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2018)

skye said:


> Vietnam



MMMMmmm Good


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 18, 2018)

Six-year-old girl's brave battle to save her younger sister | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2018)

Judy and Mickey Thanksgiving


----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2018)

Mama and baby elephant ....GOD BLESS FOREVER


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2018)

Last ride to Monaco.....

in the 1960s.... when the world was different.....and safer than today


----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2018)

Hem and his good friend Cooper in Sun Valley


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2018)

Hemingway last home in beautiful Idaho....

where he died


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2018)

Hem and his last wife.(he had a few wives...hehe ....((hey he attracted women....I don't why but he did....))   this one was .....his last one ...Mary... at their last home  in Ketchum Idaho ....it was.......I am sure ......early 1961 before he killed himself


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2018)

one of the best photos of Hem taken in   Idaho the last years


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2018)

Monaco crush....Grace Kelly...all that....1980s


----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2018)

They look alike.

I couldn't find a black and white picture of Elvis for this thread... but they do look alike. Nice pic!

Handsome.


----------



## April (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2018)

Oh! Happy Christmas!


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2018)

Happy Christmas baby!


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2018)

The Romanov girls....before they were murdered by the Bolsheviks  totalitarians....one of the saddest episodes of last century








.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2018)

taking a tree home..


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2018)

They look like 3 sisters! I like Christie Brinkley!!!   ^^^


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2018)

1922 - Best Christmas ever.


----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2018)

((( Bless you)))


----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2018)

Thank    you drifter!  ((( wishing you  and your loved ones a very Merry Christmas)))


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

skye said:


> Thank    you drifter!  ((( wishing you  and your loved ones a very Merry Christmas)))



Same to you Friend


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2018)

* Three girls on Christmas morning delighted with their gifts from Father Christmas, December 1925*


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2018)

Alexei of Russia and his loving pet Joy.... and  another pet his cat

before the criminal  Bolsheviks   got to them . Sad


----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2018)

Drifter....thank you!  girl   you have good taste


----------



## skye (Dec 9, 2018)

Princess Tatyana and Anastasia taking a rest in Alexander Palace garden. Tatyana is holding her favorite French bulldog Ortino.

Yes Ortino the dog was killed too...that fateful night....along with the girls and everybody

by the criminal Bolsheviks


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 10, 2018)

French painter Henri Matisse (31 December 1869 - 3 November 1954)


----------



## skye (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)

Detroit, Michigan, c.1906.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeanne Juilla Miss France 1931


----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 18, 2018)

what! ??


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Dec 19, 2018)

Apollo 8 -first men to travel to and orbit the moon- was launched this week, 50 years ago.


----------



## skye (Dec 19, 2018)

Debbie Reynolds Christmas.


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2018)

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2018)

Hem...again


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2018)

don't know who he is.... but i like it


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 23, 2018)

Window wonderland! 'Picasso of the panes' artist creates stunning displays on shop fronts | Daily Mail Online


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2018)

Army surplus store sailor coats 1962...I love those coats I have one like that in black...more like jackets


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)

♥​


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2018)

one last for tonight.....1960s

good night everybody!


----------



## April (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2018)

Soon it's going to be a Happy New Year 2019! 

only  a few hours now.....my dear friends


----------



## April (Dec 30, 2018)

skye said:


> Soon it's going to be a Happy New Year 2019!
> 
> only  a few hours now.....my dear friends


Happy New Year sweet Skye!


----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2018)

Happy New Year 2019  to you too  (((April)))


----------



## April (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2018)

(((    Happy New Year 2019, everybody!!!!!   )))


----------



## April (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Aponi (Jan 3, 2019)

dilloduck said:


>



Great pic I like band w photos


----------



## April (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2019)

so beautiful
this  is in color  sepia rather than B/W


----------



## April (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2019)

Picasso and his Afghan hound.....the Riviera 1930s early 40s


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2019)

He loved dogs...and owned many.....this Dalmatian named Perro, appeared on canvas  in some of his later paintings.


----------



## April (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2019)

​
La Dolce Vita is a 1960 Italian drama film directed and co-written by Federico Fellini


most beautiful....most interesting.....most the best of the best

he is Marcello


----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2019)

why did you have to leave this Earth  so early ?  Marcello? 

why


----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2019)

Tonight ......1960s Italy  rules.......


Marcello


----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2019)

before I leave...for tonight

in my personal opinion

nothing more attractive ...nothing more handsome.....or more beautiful or sexy

than early 1960s Italy 

Marcello and Claudia!

all in black and white


----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2019)

Marcello?  a selfie  with Brigitte Bardot too? LOL....no selfies in the 1960s....but you were a very attractive man...so LOL


----------



## skye (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 20, 2019)

the blue is black and white.


----------



## skye (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)

All the Photos from : Bistrots, cafés et tabac parisiens - Photos anciennes et d'autrefois, photographies d'époque en noir


----------



## skye (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 28, 2019)

*guess who this is*


----------



## April (Jan 31, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *guess who this is*
> 
> View attachment 242745


lol...he was kind of hot back in the day...


----------



## April (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2019)

Easter Island - Moai


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2019)

60 years since ‘the day the music died’, Buddy Holly’s legacy lives on


----------



## April (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2019)

Easter 1959


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2019)

The Twilight Zone 1959


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2019)

T.Zone again...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2019)

"Kissing sailor" in iconic NY picture dies age 95


----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2019)

I love Hem

in Paris 1920s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 20, 2019)

French Photographer Imagines The Secret Life Of Wild Animals When No One‘s Watching (30 Pics)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 24, 2019)

1950s Fashion Photos and Trends - Fashion Trends From The 50s
For Skye


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2019)

40 Rare Photos Of Jackie Kennedy That Reveal What Her Life Was Really Like | Scribol.com


----------



## April (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> 1950s Fashion Photos and Trends - Fashion Trends From The 50s
> For Skye





Beautiful 1950s! thank you for posting!

some more pics from the site


----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 5, 2019)

Gorgeousness ..............Miss  Catherine Deneuve ...back in the gorgeous early 1960s....it really does not get better than that ...imo


----------



## skye (Mar 5, 2019)

most amazing...

yeah...


----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2019)

don't you like this I do

Anna Karina and Jean-Paul Belmondo on the set of Une Femme Est Une Femme, 1961


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2019)

1970s...so boring...Sassoon   hair and all that

still

it's black and white isn't


----------



## skye (Mar 8, 2019)

Bless him.. bless JFK



GOD BLESS DONALD TRUMP TOO !


----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2019)

Hem in Milan ...WW1....Hem like Hemingway of course...

always handsome

good night  everyone.


----------



## Dalia (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2019)

another photo of Hemingway at  the Hospital in Milan in 1918  in World War I


----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2019)

His granddaughter Margaux   Hemingway  looked exactly like him in a female way....the same good genes ...it's all in the family


----------



## April (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 30, 2019)

and this


----------



## skye (Apr 1, 2019)

Frida Kahlo and a  good friend more than friends ...I think he is handsome, I like him


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2019)

another photo of them ^^


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2019)

Frida with husband Diego Rivera


----------



## April (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 13, 2019)

Spring ! by Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2019)

more and more and more fun


----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm like...did you ever heard of Dali????



and they say no....never


and I say ....very depressing.....you are such ignorant


----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2019)

Modigliani.....Paris 1915 .....painting, la vie boheme  and all that...

I won't say no more.....y'all know what I mean ....right???  (no, not right)

 ok...better say nothing  to you all ignoramus....(my GOD what am I doing here)


----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2019)

Modi always very handsome,,,everyone in Paris knew that ...handsome is handsome,...in the 1920s and today ...and tomorrow too 

another photo ...before he died of tubercular meningitis.

in Paris ....back then


----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2019)

Modi and Picasso the teens in Paris.....

 you ignoramus should learn a thing or two ..

yawn


----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2019)

and then when Modi died..

 his girlfriend killed herself.....she threw herself  from a building ...and killed herself

she was very pretty.....


but then

she loved him too much.

that's that


that's her totally gorgeous


----------



## April (Apr 15, 2019)

Gargoyle atop Notre Dame..1920..


----------



## April (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 20, 2019)

The Parc in the rain by MAVALI, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Apr 20, 2019)

Times Square 1962


----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2019)

still London 1965


----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2019)

same time same place...but this is the one for me...love it


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## skye (Apr 29, 2019)

Frida Kahlo and her pet monkey

(((love)))


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 1, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 3, 2019)

GOD BLESS THE BEST...THE MOST HANDSOME ... THE MOST INTELLIGENT  PRESIDENT EVER.... DONALD TRUMP!


Love you Sir!


----------



## April (May 4, 2019)

Peter Mayhew and Carrie Fisher...




​


----------



## April (May 4, 2019)




----------



## April (May 4, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 5, 2019)

The year is 1929.

Luis Bunuel photo of Salvador Dali.


----------



## skye (May 5, 2019)

Elsa Schiaparelli with Salvador Dalí, in Neuilly,France - 1950


----------



## skye (May 5, 2019)

I mean he was funny...talented but funny LOL


----------



## buttercup (May 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 7, 2019)

been missing Q


----------



## skye (May 8, 2019)

1960s


----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2019)

Femmes en ville - Photos anciennes et d'autrefois, photographies d'époque en noir et blanc


----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2019)

Femmes en ville - Photos anciennes et d'autrefois, photographies d'époque en noir et blanc


----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2019)

Femmes en ville - Photos anciennes et d'autrefois, photographies d'époque en noir et blanc


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 11, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Femmes en ville - Photos anciennes et d'autrefois, photographies d'époque en noir et blanc


nice to see you back


----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2019)

Merci beaucoup 






Fée du logis?


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 15, 2019)

The last Civil War veteran (Union), Albert Henry Woolson, died in 1956. That means he saw the world go from gas lights and candles, horse and buggy, cavalry, and muskets, to widespread electricity, high speed cars, tanks, and nuclear weapons in one lifetime.


----------



## skye (May 16, 2019)

nice or rather niiiiceeeee yum


----------



## skye (May 16, 2019)

wow....it's like comb....   or not comb....  but if it's 1956...... wow!


----------



## skye (May 16, 2019)

my last

Heart Of America!!!

bye and  very good night  y'all!

wow!


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)

Lunch time Paris 1955 Photo by Willy Ronis


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (May 25, 2019)

1961
German Romy Schneider


----------



## skye (May 25, 2019)

and Romy with his good friend...Alain Delon 1960s


----------



## skye (May 25, 2019)

another one ...Romy and Alain...hmmmmmm


----------



## skye (May 25, 2019)

a last black and white  photo of Romy and Alain 1960s....good night everybody


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 26, 2019)

https://nypost.com/2019/05/26/bart-starr-legendary-packers-quarterback-dead-at-85/


----------



## skye (May 26, 2019)

Persona (1966)  director Ingmar Bergman (she is Swedish  actress Liv Ullman)


----------



## skye (May 26, 2019)

nice!


----------



## skye (May 26, 2019)

nicer!

all these three last photos from Sweden early 1960s


----------



## skye (May 26, 2019)

a last  here

Sweden early 1960s  ...and all that.........


----------



## skye (May 26, 2019)

it's Sweden its early 1960s
it's love.


----------



## skye (May 26, 2019)

Bless ...bless for a very long time....I'm talking Sweden here but what I mean is all the world


----------



## skye (May 26, 2019)

love last photo tonight

Sweden back then in the early 1960s ....when no Muslim thugs were there


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 28, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2019)

In my opinion it can not get better than that...it really can not,,,wow


----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2019)

Rome - 1957


----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2019)

"Roman Holiday"

ohhhhh i like


----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2019)

Eva Marie Saint 1950s


----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2019)

I think that's very beautiful ^^^


----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2019)

France late 50s early 60s nice.....verrrry nice


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


>



Is that Gloria V.?  ^^^


another photo of Gloria Vanderbilt in the 1940s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 17, 2019)

skye said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


yes...do a lot of obit type pics


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2019)

all these photos from this British movie 


*Séance on a Wet Afternoon (1964)*


----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jun 24, 2019)

so much love


----------



## Dalia (Jun 25, 2019)

1919


----------



## Dalia (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 25, 2019)

Detroit Electric car rides on a Washington state road 1919


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 27, 2019)

Alone against the Atlantic: Minnesota adventurer Gerry Spiess dies at 79


----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2019)

Japan.


----------



## April (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Third Party (Jul 2, 2019)

Polaroids fade, but black and white go on forever.


----------



## skye (Jul 3, 2019)

Ava Gardner 1940s


----------



## skye (Jul 3, 2019)

Veronica Lake 1940s... Happy 4th of July!


----------



## skye (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2019)

Jackie 1961


----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)

Agnes Souret first miss france 1928


----------



## Dalia (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jul 15, 2019)

Praise!


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2019)

Grace Kelly 1950s


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2019)

Grace Kelly


----------



## skye (Jul 20, 2019)

Grace Kelly


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jul 23, 2019)

what was that? lol


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jul 26, 2019)

it is what it is


----------



## skye (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jul 30, 2019)

Pablo...1948


----------



## skye (Jul 30, 2019)

wow! I would have love to...totally hmmm

to have been a contemporary .... of his art and life

Pablo


----------



## skye (Jul 30, 2019)

with Brigitte Bardot 1950s


----------



## skye (Jul 30, 2019)

She was lucky....lucky to be a witness  to all that .... to Pablo! WOW!!!


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 31, 2019)

skye said:


> what was that? lol


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 31, 2019)

Hossfly said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > what was that? lol
> ...



 Pictured, Salvador Dali
Forgot to caption that and mention Salvador Dali and Pablo Picasso were friends. In the 50s/60s Picasso had a half hour show every week and he would paint while explaining his paintings, much like Bob Ross. He was always bare footed, bare chested and wore a pair of white beachcomber pants.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2019)

Cafe de Flore 1949









Cafe de Flore 1953


----------



## skye (Aug 1, 2019)

Ernest Hemingway and Martha Gelhorn in the Cafe of course!









and finally...Cafe de Flore in the snow.....way way back....all in black and white...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2019)

MM circa 1953


----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


>




that is so adorable....thank you for posting....is it late 1950s early 1960s? I guess so!


----------



## skye (Aug 8, 2019)

1938


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2019)

1961

I like that early 1960s vib















I love it


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2019)

good night all

nothing more than this to say tonight'


----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2019)

The Fonda's family ....beautiful genes .....pleasant family ...back then

Peter and Jane there.


----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2019)

with dad.....God he was handsome Henry Fonda

lil Peter and Jane


----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2019)

Later in life ....she is still standing by her father.


----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2019)

how can anybody be so handsome....like Henry  Fonda

wow....you know what I'm saying???????? wow...

1930s


----------



## skye (Aug 16, 2019)

Henry Fonda the father of Jane and of Peter who just passed...it;s all there isn't it ...all the good genes
nice


----------



## skye (Aug 17, 2019)

This images from the 1940s movie "Grapes of Wrath"-    with Henry Fonda


----------



## skye (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi! 
Mr Henry Fonda, hi ,hello there


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 18, 2019)

The Giant Slide turns 50. Here are 50 fun facts about the Minnesota State Fair tradition.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2019)

Grand Duchesses Tatiana and Marie Nikolaevna of Russia, 1906. Daughters of the Tzar Nicholas 

killed by the Bolshevist scum


----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2019)

the sisters there....the daughters of the Tzar

all killed

by the communists Bolsheviks

pray to  never happen again NEVER AGAIN


----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2019)

Beautiful Maria..........another daughter  of the Tzar.....killed by the communists too.....that horrible night


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2019)

Anastasia, the youngest daughter of Czar Nicholas. So sad


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2019)

*Miracle survival of Joy the spaniel who escaped Bolshevik murder squad*
Joy the spaniel was cared for by a British expeditionary soldier, having survived the execution of the Tsar and his family in 1918.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2019)

Chaplin, wife Oona  and children


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2019)

"Breathless"  movie.............1960s  France  New Wave.........way back then when France belonged to the French


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2019)

New Wave French Cinema 1960s


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2019)

there right there


----------



## skye (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2019)

most gorgeous women eyebrow ever!

I LOVE









perfect


----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2019)

I always travel mentally  to the early 1960s....Britain for example .... London...it  was beautiful back then.....very very nice....
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
but that was then....not any more



wow


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2019)

Rick and wife Paulina
RIP Rick thank you for the music


----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2019)

More MOD Britain 1960s

Oliver Reed ...gone
sad














my my

(Uk has gone to the dogs now.....not a  shadow of what it used to be...) Fuck Globalism...just saying LOL
____________________________________________________________________________
WOW!


----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2019)

one last photo of the late and gorgeous  Oliver Reed circa 1960s

that's all, good night!wow LOL


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2019)

Diahann Carroll, Oscar-nominated pioneering actress, dies at 84 | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## skye (Oct 5, 2019)

1960s Mod London

it's beautiful isn't it

so it's good night for me now! bye!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## skye (Oct 11, 2019)

Detroit  1970s


----------



## skye (Oct 14, 2019)

*Humphrey Bogart's 1920s  in Los Angeles*
*with his dog Sluggy, on the upper porch of his house*


----------



## skye (Oct 16, 2019)

I have to

put this photo here...again

late 1950s  Brando

almost speechless

the beauty...the perfection....the coat lol


----------



## skye (Oct 16, 2019)

Marlon and his cat

He looks very much like mine!


----------



## skye (Oct 16, 2019)

a bit of video  of Marlon back then? ...if I may? all in Black and White

thank you

*MARLON BRANDO - Early screen test*


----------



## skye (Oct 16, 2019)

With his puppie....

Marlon and baby













Marlon with   his baby with his   adorable baby!!!!!


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2019)

Jackie with  fashion designer Oleg Cassini at her sister’s London apartment, 1962....dancing the Twist.


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2019)

Paul Newman  with Joanne Woodward  at home 1960s


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2019)

*Marilyn Monroe, Barefoot, Martini in Hand, Wearing a Headscarf.*


----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2019)

Natalie Wood dancing? sure why not


----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2019)

younger Clint

and still conservative! YAY!


----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## April (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 1, 2019)

61' Blue Hawaii


----------



## skye (Nov 1, 2019)

1956


----------



## skye (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 1, 2019)

ok...no more tonight I promise!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 6, 2019)

Nylon stockings....not lol....1940s


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2019)

Scott 1920s

among top 10 best American writers


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2019)

Scott, Zelda, daughter ....1920s in the Riviera


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2019)

The three of them living it up in the Riviera 1920s of course


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2019)

yes Scott....you were among the best American writers!

I like you i have read all of your bios.

you are the epitome  of the 1920s 

you invented the crazy years


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2019)

thank you drifter my friend!


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2019)

Scott looking very Irish and handsome 1920s...hmm nice
...


----------



## skye (Nov 8, 2019)

when all was happy....when days were clear and beautiful................1920s.........before the sad days came in the 1930s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2019)

Chesapeake Bay - Carla Petrillo on Fstoppers


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2019)

Influenza victims crowd into an emergency hospital near Fort Riley, Kansas in 1918. #
The 1918 Flu Pandemic: Photos From a Century Ago


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 23, 2019)

Fred Cox, the Vikings' all-time career scoring leader and the inventor of the highly popular NERF football, passed away Wednesday night at his Minnesota home. He was 80 years old. Former Vikings kicker Fred Cox, who created the NERF football, dies at age 80


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2019)

*Beautiful   Grand Duchess Tatiana Nikolaevna of Russia....daughter of Tzar  NICHOLAS  II*

*who was killed by the bolsheviks that horrible night *


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2019)

Tatiana


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2019)

Poor Tatiana as a child...

killed by the Bolsheviks Communist scum


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2019)

Tatiana

killed by the scum Bolsheviks....she didn't  deserve to end like that...I hate communists... I hate New World Order....I hate One World Government


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 24, 2019)

This was kind of cool! 

Photo of Billy the Kid playing cards is set to fetch $1 Million at auction.

Black-and-white photo of Billy the Kid playing cards with his gang is set to fetch $1m at auction  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2019)

Meg Ryan at Prom


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2019)

The windows are amazing


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2019)

Dwight  "Ike" Eisenhower  with family and friends.


----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2019)

Scott, Zelda, daughter.....back then you know


----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2019)

handsome.. Irish Scott Fitzgerald ....in the early 1920


----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2019)

Zelda Fitzgerald and her gorgeous German Shepherd  pup....circa 1920s


----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2019)

Zelda showing her art


in the Riviera....1920s


----------



## skye (Nov 27, 2019)

and my last one for tonight...

Mom, Dad and daughter....probably in the Riviera in the 1920s...


my favorite family! ever!  the Fitzgerald's.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 1, 2019)

My mother in law getting her pilot's license.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 1, 2019)

Me and some of my students in Vietnam.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> My mother in law getting her pilot's license.





Is that your mother in law?

Wow! she is beautiful!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 2, 2019)

Grace Kelly 1955


----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2019)

I like Jackie....I like her style

nice trench coat there











very nice...love the shades too


----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2019)

Jackie as a child....beautiful and adorable...and with style I might add


----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2019)

it is what it is......it is what we love....maga


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 6, 2019)

*Black Rose*  Ballpoint pen drawing by Johnathan Barber


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2019)

Does anyone want to watch a movie with me ? We could find a free one. I liked comedies abstract humor  dark humor and adolesent  humor and romantic comedies.


----------



## skye (Dec 14, 2019)

drifter said:


>




yes...^^^ drifter  he was   amazing......

Elvis amazing also

wow

I won't even say another word   hmmm


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 14, 2019)

WOW!    ^^^


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 14, 2019)

oh baby....baby....baby....baby..... let me name the ways.....heheheheh....hmmmmmm ohhhh


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2019)

skye said:


> oh baby....baby....baby....baby..... let me name the ways.....heheheheh....hmmmmmm ohhhh


In Love !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2019)

I like this photoshop....all in the 1950s....what's not to like lol


----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2019)

I love black and white...I love vintage


----------



## skye (Dec 15, 2019)

I want to go back...is it possible? no

I need to go back


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2019)

Salvador Dali

"Buon Natale"


----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2019)

Pablo Picasso 1918 Paris


----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2019)

Pablo as a child


----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2019)

Pablo with daughter Paloma I love this picture


----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2019)

With son Claude....sweet


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 21, 2019)

Is this black and white?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2019)

Clark Gable circa 1930s ...
















Gable and Jean Harlow ...1930s.

Nothing wrong with him....wow.

Wow....hmm ...hehehehe

look at those hands.... yum


----------



## skye (Dec 22, 2019)

Vintage... same movie.... same 1930s .... ..Gable and Harlow..shall we go back in time? ok lets....


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 24, 2019)

Who wants a 1930s Christmas? I do

Gary Cooper there...by the tree


----------



## skye (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2019)

Army Elvis playing music on his record player


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2019)

still listening to the music he loved so much


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2019)

with his record player on the train 1956


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2019)

Drying her hair  circa 1920s


----------



## Oddball (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2020)

Good night friends


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2020)

Please never die BB ....you are too gorgeous for this world........................


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2020)

Don't go yet. BB....don't leave this Earth yet....yes?


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2020)

ha.......... very early 1960s....BB

nite nite  ..... my lovelies....my everything's..... lol good night


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2020)

why only1930s.....doesn't get better than that.

now does it? no

Gary Cooper


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2020)

When Hollywood meant something.....a very long time ago.....not anymore....Hollywood is gone ...only Hollyweird remains.
Sad.

but


going back to the early 1930s.....when all was good....

Gary Cooper


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2020)

same ^^^ 1930s style and attitude


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2020)

(((hello darling Drifter  hello there girl)))


----------



## skye (Jan 15, 2020)

I love Gary Cooper basically lol....in his gun room.... nice! 

That's all for now, bye bye!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2020)

skye said:


> (((hello darling Drifter  hello there girl)))


Hello Skye !


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2020)

That's beautiful, drifter, thank you for posting!   ^^^

The Gish sisters! amazing, circa 1920s.


----------



## skye (Jan 16, 2020)

Why not go back even further...why not go back to 1853....all the way back.... may be even beyond

back to  young Johannes Brahms times  1853, back to this the great musician times...so much better than today


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2020)

french maid


----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2020)

nothing special I just like this photo...

Salvador Dali


----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2020)

Salvador

they knew how to dress back then....wow

nice haircut....nice pencil mustache....all good hehe


----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2020)

beautiful and gorgeous....hehe...what...pretty much perfect


----------



## skye (Jan 18, 2020)

it's just that the 1960s were a beautiful thing.....so much more beautiful that today....in my opinion.... more natural...you know?


----------



## skye (Jan 23, 2020)

Amy Carter, Jimmy Carters daughter and her dog.1970s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 24, 2020)

J. Robinson Risner dies at 88; leader of Hanoi Hilton prisoners


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2020)

1920s....talking about the 1920s lol ... Louise Brooks


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2020)

Another photo of beautiful American flapper.... and actress  Louise Brooks circa 1920s....


----------



## skye (Jan 27, 2020)

my last of 1920s American    flapper and actress Louise Brooks

night y'all!


----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2020)

BB  1960s


----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2020)

Gorgeous Deneuve ...back in the decade of the 1960s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2020)

Beautiful Natalie Wood circa 1960s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 10, 2020)

Natalie Trundy


----------



## Corazon (Feb 10, 2020)

Spanish Church (The Philippines)


----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 11, 2020)

Jackie and Melania, my two favorite First Ladies ever!

In this photo, Jackie stepped out in Nina Ricci sunglasses and a Gucci bag in Paris in the spring of 1970.

(I have a pair of boots almost exactly like those, very nice and comfy!)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2020)

it was exactly like that.....that's how it was


----------



## Corazon (Feb 18, 2020)

This is the oldest known picture of a...sneeze (1902)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2020)

1960s gorgeousness............very much missed today


----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2020)

one last of them....what's not to like


----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2020)

Thank you drifter!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2020)

Scott Fitzgerald... he was the 1920s. America...he owned  the 20s...

I am always thinking  of him

I'm lucky to own all of his bios...all his books


----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2020)

oh look the three of them there in Paris 1920s....Scott, Zelda, daughter....nice


----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2020)

Zelda, Scott and daughter in the French  Riviera 1920s but they don't look so happy.....things to come....yep


----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2020)

handsome Irish-American Scott  Fitzgerald

when Irish  people..... were not communist globlalist  scum like they are now...fuck globlalist communist Ireland....bless the Nationalist patriots in Ireland...Bless them!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2020)

Scott and Scottie 

Paris 1920s

Love


----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2020)

(love Q)


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 23, 2020)

Frida Kahlo with her pet monkey in front of her studio in Coyoacan, Mexico.

She had a heart for all creatures and I admire that! Bless.


----------



## skye (Feb 23, 2020)

Love...love...love...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2020)

(((  Q   )))


----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2020)

(((thank sweet drifter and thank you Manon )))


----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2020)

nice


----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2020)

the 1950s had its moments....


----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2020)

he-he


----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2020)

My second favorite First Lady after Melania Trump.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2020)

She is so pretty.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2020)

Melania Trump


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2020)

Melania


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2020)

Melania is beautiful and Jackie is beautiful!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 28, 2020)

Black and white...for real


----------



## Corazon (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 29, 2020)

With Kowalski's coming to Southdale, the original mall of America gets closer to roots


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2020)

very nice ....she was lovely


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2020)

nothing....just like I bought a pair of vintage glasses  exactly like those....that's all


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2020)

My grandmother wore sun glasses like those....I miss her greatly


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2020)

you were beautiful Audrey....lovely 1950s -60s clothes....I am always looking for that kind of clothes....hehe


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2020)

James Dean 1950s at the barber shop.....having a haircut


----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2020)

a close up


----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2020)

oh? 1950s....haircut....barber ....and ...

Elvis looking good!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2020)

Brando and 1950s and all that


----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2020)

hey, you! you 1950s 1960s you Brando


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Mar 5, 2020)

Life in Japan...in black and white


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 6, 2020)

nice!


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2020)

From "Mad Men".....one of my favorite shows ever!


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2020)

again.....same show....


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2020)

one last photo from "Mad Men" .....Christina Hendricks...wow the 1960's !!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 8, 2020)

Inspiration for the iconic 'Rosie the Riveter' character dies at age 95 | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Corazon (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 9, 2020)

1958 -beautiful actress Jeanne Moreau


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 10, 2020)

Collection of Pablo Picasso's plates, vases and other ceramics go on sale for as little as £5,000  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Mar 11, 2020)

Piazza San Marco, Venice, Italy


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2020)

The Doors


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Mar 15, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


>


So cute!


----------



## Corazon (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2020)

Hemingway picnicked with his third wife, Martha Gellhorn, and sons in the hills of Sun Valley, which reminded him of the Spanish countryside. Photography: © Robert Capa


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2020)

Hem with one of his sons, Gregory, again in  beautiful Idaho....where he lived many years and was laid to rest


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2020)

Ernest Hemingway, takes a break to freshen up, Idaho, USA, 1940.All photos from the great Robert Capa.


----------



## Corazon (Mar 21, 2020)

The Great Wall of China


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2020)

Federico Fellini1960s Italy


----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2020)

the great Fellini


----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2020)

Federico and Claudia Cardinale 1960s

Federico Fellini best Italian director ever IMO


----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2020)

Claudia 1960s

all gone


----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2020)

One last

Claudia Cardinale and Marcello  Mastroianni ....all this is early 1960s

Italy before they became Globlalists.....so sad Italy gave up ....

so sad....Italy is no more like it used to be in the early 1960s


----------



## Corazon (Mar 22, 2020)

skye said:


> Claudia 1960s
> 
> all gone


She was so beautiful then!


----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2020)

B Bardot....1962?

nice I like it


----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2020)

what....I like that hair style...ok?
and yes....again....yes it is early 1960s....does it get better? 
who knows I don't know


----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2020)

Bardot and husband at the time


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2020)

James Dean...behind the scenes....Movie "Giant"


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2020)

Her.... beautiful MM 1950s


----------



## skye (Apr 2, 2020)

and him....


----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2020)

Lerroy Merril  Veil of Thoughts.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 6, 2020)

I like the 30's style


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2020)

A tribute to her...

Honor Blackman Dead: Bond Girl Pussy Galore Dies at 94

Goodbye lovely Honor Blackman....


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 8, 2020)

Dennis Kucinich sings country.


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2020)

The amazing Foujita.

"The life of Tsuguharu Foujita reads like a long lost Wes Anderson movie — and looks like one, too. The expat artist arrived in Paris from Japan in the 1920s, and with his prim bowl cut, button-ups, tiny spectacles (and curious passion for cats), his eccentricity made him the _crème de la crème _of the Montparnasse bohemians. Let us retrace the steps of the man who out-cooled even the Parisians in one of the city’s most colourful periods…"

Best of the best Foujita  you were the best...long live the 1920s in Paris


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2020)

“Based in Paris from 1913 he became Japan’s only painter of international significance at that time,” explained a journalist from _Japan Times _in 2016. For one, his personal style turned quite a few heads.

Bless Japan.

So different from China...so so different...,fucking China eats cats and dogs ...hell is waiting for China.

on the other hand...


Bless Japan.

We love Japan.


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2020)

Foujita with Mistinguette - most popular entertainer at that time - 1920s Paris

I would have liked him too.


----------



## skye (Apr 9, 2020)

Cats  became the subjects of some of his most prized works, and his _Book of Cats, by Foujita  _a 1930 collection of etched plate cat drawings has become one of the top 500 most expensive and rare books ever sold. 

Bless Foujita....Bless Japan!


----------



## Corazon (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## skye (Apr 10, 2020)

Beautiful British actress  Olivia Hussey circa 1960s

(but she was born in Buenos Aires, Argentina.....great  country)


----------



## skye (Apr 10, 2020)

Franco Zeffirelli's film version of Romeo and Juliet (1968 )

with her  Olivia  and handsome  English actor Leonard Whiting


----------



## skye (Apr 11, 2020)

nice 1960s, Olivia Hussey


----------



## skye (Apr 11, 2020)

Handsome Tyrone Power  1940s and 50s


----------



## Corazon (Apr 12, 2020)

Dark Teletubbies


----------



## Corazon (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## skye (Apr 13, 2020)

*Father* *Knows* *Best*, which aired on television from 1954 to 1960, came to be seen as the epitome of the family situation comedy in the *1950s*. Situated in the typical American suburban neighborhood of Springfield, it features a middle class family consisting of a stay-at-home mom, small business owner dad, and three children.


Totally love....pure and undiluted love on my part!   ^^^


I want it back....I want it all back.


----------



## Corazon (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## skye (Apr 14, 2020)

Peter Sellers LOL!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## skye (Apr 17, 2020)

Circa 1963...stunning beautiful shot of English actor Oliver Reed... there will never be another  one like him again.

(born 1938- died 1999)


----------



## skye (Apr 18, 2020)

....Oliver...you didn't have to die on us....you did not have to go.

I want to go back,  to a past when men were  really men.

I don't like snowflakes or pink pussyhats....

Very difficult  for me to live in this time and age of snowflakes ....

come back please?


----------



## Corazon (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2020)

Another British actor from the 1960s   Alan Bates ( born 17 February 1934 –  died 27 December 2003) 

wow


----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2020)

Alan Bates ....and I think she is attractive Charlotte Rampling ....all across the pond 1960s


----------



## skye (Apr 21, 2020)

and that last one...that's it....he is Alan Bates  from the 1960s

nice? 

yes... I think so.Nice.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## skye (Apr 22, 2020)

Alan Bates we like...we like.










nice photo this one ...the best


----------



## Corazon (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 24, 2020)

P F Tinmore said:


>


FYI, this is the underside of this.


----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2020)

Still posting London  circa 1960s ....early 1960s.....

Terence Stamp


----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2020)

Terence in the 70s


----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2020)

and then to end this....

a close up of 1960s Mod London.

Terence

that's all


----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2020)

Mod

60s London


----------



## Corazon (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## skye (Apr 25, 2020)

1960s English Mod Fashion


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 30, 2020)

Billy the Kid, Doc Holliday, Jesse James & Charlie Bowdre, Circa 1879


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2020)

God....best show ever in my opinion ... beautiful early 1960s decor and clothes and people  and everything....just spot on.

Mad Men! so nice so perfect.


----------



## Corazon (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 2, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 2, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 2, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (May 3, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (May 3, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 3, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 4, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (May 4, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 4, 2020)

Pablo Picasso and his   dachshund around the mid  1950s perhaps in the Midi in France.




















introducing his baby to another dog....I love this man ...I love Pablo Picasso.





With Jacqueline Picasso his last beautiful wife and with little baby pup....GOD I love that atmosphere...


----------



## skye (May 4, 2020)

Picasso and his pet  Lumpy .... they died a week apart in 1973 .... amazing.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 8, 2020)

Women protesting forced hijab days after the Iranian Revolution, 1979.


----------



## Corazon (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 9, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 11, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 11, 2020)

beatnik like ....you know


----------



## Corazon (May 11, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 17, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 17, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 23, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 23, 2020)

Romy Schneider & Alain Delon, 1959


----------



## skye (May 23, 2020)

a last one of them

nice.

nice


----------



## skye (May 23, 2020)

hard to let go....of such a lovely couple

we like yes? we like


----------



## Corazon (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 24, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 24, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 25, 2020)

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## skye (May 25, 2020)

I love


----------



## skye (May 25, 2020)

love...


----------



## skye (May 26, 2020)

night y'all


----------



## skye (May 27, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 27, 2020)




----------



## skye (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 31, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2020)

love it


----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2020)

love!


----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2020)

Totally love....doesn't get any better.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2020)

Elizabeth Montgomery


----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)

I love their clothing style!


----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2020)

“We shall nobly save, or meanly lose, the last best hope of earth.”  MOTUS A.D.


----------



## skye (Jun 5, 2020)

1960s  British fashion model Twiggy wearing 1920s style fashions

totally gorgeous.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2020)

Beautiful Vivien Leigh in "Gone With The Wind" (1939)

what's not to love


----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2020)

The Premiere....it was amazing!!! best movie of the year!


----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2020)

and talking about GWTW.....

here are some pictures of Vivien Leigh and the love of his life, Sir Laurence Olivier...he was a very handsome gent.
 circa 1939 -1940s







gorgeousness...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2020)

Two photos ...  James Dean circa 1950s


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2020)

James Dean( pullover sweater) 1955


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2020)

James Dean and beautiful Swiss actress Ursula Andress, at Ciro's 1955


----------



## Corazon (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jun 25, 2020)

M.Monroe....circa 1953.....taking some B/W photos   yay!


----------



## skye (Jun 25, 2020)

Vinyl records


----------



## skye (Jun 25, 2020)

I kind of like that photo of MM from the early 50s...it's nice I think....verrrrry nice...yes

Gorgeous  in fact, but hey.....that's just me....very natural .....just the moment....I like natural people


----------



## skye (Jun 25, 2020)

love that photo  of MM I have a leather jacket exactly like that.... love those baggy trousers too vintage beautiful


----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2020)

Mods  across the pond1960s


----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2020)

again.... across the pond...mid 1960s ...MOD....nice

I'm kind of dressing like that now...all vintage..I love it


----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2020)

"*I* *will* *splinter* *the* CIA into a *thousand* *pieces* and scatter it into the wind." —John F. *Kennedy*. ..

Bless you forever Jack.


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 29, 2020)

I enjoy Shory's images.  Shorpy.com


----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2020)

Can you imagine....Scott Fitzgerald number one American Writer along with Ernest Hemingway....

Can you imagine Scott from St Paul Minessota....can you imagine

He must be turning in his grave.... one of the best American writers in this world......

You know? it's a good thing he is gone and he can not witness this madness.

Amazing Scott Fitzgerald!


----------



## my2¢ (Jun 30, 2020)

Independence Day: 1906


----------



## my2¢ (Jul 1, 2020)

I find the faces in photos here are somehow more expressive to me than those found in color photography.  Then sometimes seeing the past hits harder than just reading of things.



​







						Auction & Negro Sales: 1864
					

Whitehall Street, Atlanta, 1864. This photo of a black Union soldier posted at a slave auction house in Atlanta is one of hundreds taken by George N. Barnard during Gen. Sherman's occupation of the city in the fall of 1864. Many were destroyed in the conflagration that erupted upon Sherman's...




					www.shorpy.com


----------



## skye (Jul 1, 2020)

Sporting Life 1935.


----------



## Corazon (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jul 4, 2020)

1920 soda shop


----------



## Corazon (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy New Year 1933


----------



## skye (Jul 5, 2020)

ohhh....hmm...I like it I  like it....


----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2020)

1930s nice....very nice.


----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2020)

nice,1930s nice


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2020)

my mom every week went to the hair salon.....sometimes twice a week


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2020)

Always taking care of herself..... always....that was how life  was meant to be....back then....my mom took care of herself too.


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2020)

Trying to copy that sort of hairstyle....like Ann Margaret 1960s beehive...because she was so beautiful...


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2020)

this is how it looked from the back...perfect and sexy  1960s beehive!


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2020)

one last here....

Brigitte Bardot 1960s beehive....isn't that photo goregous? what's not to love.


----------



## skye (Jul 16, 2020)

The 1940s


----------



## skye (Jul 16, 2020)

The caption says winter styles for 1941...(I want it back...I want it all back)


----------



## skye (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2020)

The kiss on the Pont des Arts  1950s by Robert Doisneau


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jul 21, 2020)

Picasso and Francoise and little Claude....at the beach.... French Riviera.....late 40s early 50s

Have a good night.


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2020)

1940s somewhere....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2020)

*Chicago, IL 1968*


----------



## skye (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## skye (Jul 31, 2020)

Jean


----------



## skye (Jul 31, 2020)

Clara


----------



## skye (Jul 31, 2020)

Katherine


----------



## skye (Jul 31, 2020)

Gorgeous Louise


----------



## skye (Jul 31, 2020)

one last of amazing Louise


----------



## skye (Jul 31, 2020)

this is the last LOL  I think!

beautiful Louise  Brooks ..1920s


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2020)

a moment in time ...love this

Mod London 1960s


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2020)

and this

like this too ...same above


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2020)

same

Mod London 1960s


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2020)

I like vintage typewriters.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## skye (Aug 25, 2020)

Martin Miller from "Route 66" 1960s 







with family 1960s


----------



## skye (Aug 25, 2020)

((((  ))) so much


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 2, 2020)

John Najarian, a giant in organ transplant surgery at UMN, dies at 92


----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2020)

1944


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2020)

Picasso with Francoise 1946....the mother of his two children Paloma and Claude....he had more children of course, with other women.


----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2020)

and when Francoise was gone Jaqueline appeared




r


----------



## skye (Sep 15, 2020)

Picasso and Jacqueline and Lumpy their sausage puppy dog  that they adored!

I adore him too!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 23, 2020)

"Charging an electric car, 1905."


----------



## skye (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## skye (Sep 25, 2020)

1950s


----------



## Dalia (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2020)

*The pictures which show the heyday of Blackpool as THE British holiday resort....back in the late 50s*


----------



## skye (Oct 1, 2020)

I have been reminded of Elsa.....Elsa Schiaparelli


----------



## skye (Oct 1, 2020)

Elsa was a genius.

We won't see the likes of her anymore. Sad.


----------



## skye (Oct 1, 2020)

One last of Elsa    Schiaparelli  ... and one of my favs .... not about her wonderful  fashion....but about her  love for her dog.


----------



## skye (Oct 9, 2020)

just because my sweets....

just because


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## skye (Oct 15, 2020)

Love Frank Sinatra  and I love Nat King  Cole..... I  love the late 1950s!


----------



## skye (Oct 15, 2020)

I love this B/W photo  too

it's  some family ...it's  a Dad and it's   a Mom.....it's security  and it's happiness....it's faith in the future....it's all things good.


----------



## skye (Oct 15, 2020)

I don't know who they are...but we ...my brother and sister and me....kind of

were like them in the past....at the seaside...long ago


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## skye (Oct 20, 2020)

Brando and his pet


----------



## skye (Oct 20, 2020)

The cat  looks exactly like my Toby.  

But...hmmm... the owner....he looks so handsome....that's Brando ...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> View attachment 405393



Is it a metal detector?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 22, 2020)

drifter said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 405393
> ...











						New images show NASA spacecraft's historic landing and sample collection on asteroid | CNN
					

New images taken by the OSIRIS-REx mission show the historic first touchdown of a NASA spacecraft on the near-Earth asteroid Bennu. The spacecraft collected a sample that will be returned to Earth in 2023.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2020)

skye said:


> Brando and his pet
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404610



I love him lol and his dogs cute too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


cool


----------



## skye (Oct 23, 2020)

One of the greatest  American writers, Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2020)

...so much love for our past....never to be forgotten.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## skye (Oct 31, 2020)

I like that iconic picture!


----------



## skye (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2020)

When he was very poor and very happy.

Picasso in Montmartre, Paris  1903, just arrived from Spain.... the beginning of his story.


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2020)

Picasso, late 1920s? may be....30s?


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2020)

how beautiful is that!

mid 1950s

he loved his dogs.


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2020)

with son Claude, in the  French Riviera mid 1950s


----------



## skye (Nov 10, 2020)

with daughter Paloma....Claude's  sister.









he was a good father....love this photo with Paloma


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2020)

some 1920s -30s  loveliness

Mr Cooper


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2020)

The Fitzgeralds.


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2020)

Sweet Scott and Zelda


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2020)

*Cornelius Vanderbilt, Jr. and novelist F. Scott Fitzgerald.*


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2020)

London late 60s early 70s


----------



## skye (Nov 23, 2020)

1967...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## skye (Nov 26, 2020)

grrr....yum LOL


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## skye (Dec 3, 2020)

Jardin du Luxembourg...Paris  back then....of course....1955 of course. Gorgeous.

Never to be the same.


----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2020)

Actor Jack Lemmon ( February 8, 1925 – June 27, 2001) I love Jack Lemmon!



with his son at the piano around 1960.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## skye (Dec 12, 2020)

Elvis...in the Army...love this photo


----------



## skye (Dec 12, 2020)

Elvis 1957


----------



## skye (Dec 12, 2020)

one last before I go for tonight.

so nice....


----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2020)

Christmas photographs from the last 100 years in Toronto


----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2020)

Christmas past – 1950


----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2020)

18 Vintage Christmas Photos From the 1940s and 1950s That Will Make You Feel Warm and Nostalgic


----------



## skye (Dec 16, 2020)

Paris 1950's


----------



## skye (Dec 16, 2020)

one last....good night.


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2020)

for you drifter!   you are one of the best...you go  girl!


----------



## skye (Dec 21, 2020)

this nice  photo .... and  it's  good night for me, my friends!  bye bye kiss kiss


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2020)

Christmas Eve NY 1956. Seems like another world....a more beautiful and magical world.


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year 2021!!!!  

That's what I  meant....2021 not 1928 .... though I wouldn't mind it to be 1928 ....whatever my friends!

Happy New Year y'all!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2021)

another photo of French singer  Sylvie Vartan, early 1960s


----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2021)

a last one

Sylvie with The Beatles early 1960s....hehe they like her!


----------



## skye (Jan 13, 2021)

I really like Hem.


-The manliest man to ever hit the literary scene had a soft spot in his heart for felines. -


----------



## skye (Jan 13, 2021)

Feeding them....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2021)

handsome


----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## skye (Feb 1, 2021)

Night y'all   brothers and sisters


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## skye (Feb 26, 2021)

Sydney 1974


----------



## skye (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## skye (Mar 5, 2021)

with mom, mid 1950s


----------



## skye (Mar 5, 2021)

mom and dad


----------



## skye (Mar 5, 2021)

Puppy!!!!!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 3, 2021)

Lost for 40 years, Ford’s turbine-powered big rig has been rediscovered (msn.com)


----------



## skye (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## skye (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## skye (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## skye (Apr 11, 2021)

Deep Thoughts. Frida Kahlo


----------



## skye (Apr 12, 2021)

Dali & Frida....just for fun


----------



## skye (Apr 26, 2021)

It's only that I like the 1930s.

Errol.






hmmmmmm...


----------



## skye (Apr 26, 2021)

One last for tonight ....Errol and wife  (at the time) Lili Damita,  who was a French-American actress and singer............ and  their sweet  adorable  gorgeous puppy!!!!!!!!


Kiss kiss night y'all!


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2021)

Errol......


----------



## skye (Apr 27, 2021)

Errol and dog I posted above


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2021)

Let's Twist again ! like  in the 1960s!  

night night~


----------



## skye (May 25, 2021)




----------



## skye (May 27, 2021)

Beautiful American actress  of the 1930s ...Myrna Loy .....what a beautiful  Leo lady, born the 2nd  of August.


----------



## skye (May 27, 2021)

Myrna from the 1920s


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (May 30, 2021)




----------



## skye (May 31, 2021)

Mechanic and Steam Pump, 1920.​


----------



## skye (May 31, 2021)

1922 -  Fred "Freddy" Fretwell of Washington on a Harley-Davidson motorcycle.


----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2021)

late 1960s? early 1970s?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 7, 2021)

70s


----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2021)

"This is Life"  1939


----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2021)

"Southern Comforts" 1939


----------



## skye (Jun 14, 2021)

1942. Lincoln, Nebraska. "University of Nebraska during final exam and commencement week. Bob Aden studying with his wife in their apartment."


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2021)

Lovely Audrey wearing a leopard hat, I hope it's a faux  one, like the one I'm wearing in my avatar!


----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2021)

BB


----------



## skye (Jun 19, 2021)

Gorgeousness of Natalie Wood!   Wow!


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2021)

Loveliest First couple in America!

when Democrats meant something....not anymore


----------



## skye (Jun 20, 2021)

I love his 80s songs....

The Romantics, a rock and roll band hailing from Detroit.


----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2021)

Hem in Cuba.


----------



## skye (Jul 14, 2021)

On the Pilar....a 38-foot (12 m) fishing boat. Hemingway regularly fished off the boat in the waters of Key West, Florida, Marquesas Keys, and the Gulf Stream off the Cuban coast.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jul 17, 2021)

Twiggy wearing Pierre Cardin sunglasses 1960s


----------



## skye (Jul 17, 2021)

Beautiful snapshot.....1940s America


----------



## skye (Jul 17, 2021)

More 1940s-50s loveliness.....


----------



## skye (Jul 17, 2021)

What book are you reading. 

I know all about books. I work with books, paper books.


----------



## skye (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jul 17, 2021)

Alain Delon my babies....only the 1960s.... French cinema and all that....we love vintage...

yeah...I know...


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 19, 2021)

Claudette Colbert
Cleopatra - 1934


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 19, 2021)

Yvonne DeCarlo


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jul 19, 2021)

Elizabeth Montgomery


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2021)

A movie from 1950s  ....fromCuba​


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2021)

Cuban couple 1950s


----------



## skye (Jul 19, 2021)

Vintage Cuba....how it was before Communism hit.....it was beautiful


so.... fuck Communism... and  fuck the Left.


----------



## skye (Jul 22, 2021)

July 1959. "Actor Charlton Heston at the site of his house being constructed in Coldwater Canyon, a hillside community above Beverly Hills. Includes Heston inspecting construction and wiring; playing with son Fraser; looking at house plans with wife Lydia."


----------



## skye (Jul 28, 2021)

In honor of Dusty....from ZZ Top who passed today.


----------



## skye (Jul 28, 2021)

This is Billy Gibbons from ZZ Top


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2021)

1960s   Northern Hemisphere


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2021)

1965....Jane Birkin


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## skye (Aug 24, 2021)

In tribute to Charlie Watts, from the Stones....who passed today. RIP Charlie.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## skye (Aug 29, 2021)

Beautiful 1920's American actress Anita Page.....(((good night y'all)))


----------



## skye (Sep 21, 2021)

beautiful past....


----------



## skye (Sep 21, 2021)

Cooking dinner


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## skye (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## skye (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## skye (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Oct 9, 2021)

In honor of the *Cirque Du Clowns* in Washington DC.................


----------



## skye (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## skye (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2021)

March 1941. "Traffic on the main street of Fayetteville, North Carolina, at about five o'clock, when the workers start coming out of Fort Bragg."









September 1939. "Kimberley farm, Jasper County, Iowa. Corn fight between Margaret and Howard Kimberley."


----------



## skye (Oct 30, 2021)

Couple in West Berlin wave to family behind the wall in East Berlin early 60s


----------



## skye (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## skye (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## skye (Nov 11, 2021)

Elvis returning to the US,


----------



## skye (Nov 11, 2021)

oh...ohhh


----------



## skye (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## skye (Nov 11, 2021)

oh yes


----------



## skye (Nov 14, 2021)

Montmartre 1900s


----------



## skye (Nov 14, 2021)

Pablo Picasso, Moïse Kisling and Paquerette enjoying themselves at café La Rotonde, 1916


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## skye (Nov 15, 2021)

Little Picasso and sister Lola


----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2021)

Picasso and his last wife Jacqueline.


----------



## skye (Nov 16, 2021)

with his first wife in the teens....her name was Olga she was a Russian ballerina.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2021)

Getting the turkey ready for Thanksgiving dinner! 











Finger licking good! enjoying a turkey drumstick!  Yum!!!


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2021)

I've liked him since day one


----------



## skye (Nov 30, 2021)

Hotel "Villa Grunewald" Bad Nauheim - Germany​
(wow just wow don't go LOL)


----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2021)

With pretty actress Tuesday Weld








last photo.....but not least at all


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2021)

1960s beautiful Mod


----------



## skye (Dec 4, 2021)

Mod 60s

The way it used to be.


----------



## skye (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice Mod  fashion across the pond.... mid 60s ... it will never get as gorgeous as that today...I want it all back.

Very nice.


----------



## skye (Dec 7, 2021)

Mod 60s


----------



## skye (Dec 7, 2021)

Ok...night now...1960s


----------



## skye (Dec 30, 2021)

whatever year you like...Happy New Year.


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2022)

1960  forever yes.


----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2022)

....and ever and ever....


----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2022)

more 1960s

across the pond


----------



## skye (Feb 7, 2022)

one last across the pond.....all has to be 1960s

all  of it...


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2022)

American writer Scott Fitzgerald with wife Zelda and daughter Scottie  at the seaside in France in 1928,


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2022)

Scott.


----------



## skye (Feb 8, 2022)

Little Scott Fitzgerald age 2


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2022)

I'd like it all back...every moment of it.


----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2022)

bring it back,  please ...happy times back.


----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2022)

1960s


----------



## April (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## April (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2022)

Good night y'all! 


Marlene....
The Blue Angel! 1931​


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2022)

How nice    gentlemen   were in the 1930s... want to go back very much. To tell you the truth, I'm not very happy living in this time and age. No.












Errol Flynn  of course


----------



## skye (Mar 12, 2022)

1930s Gary Cooper no doubt...the past is what I like best.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Mar 13, 2022)

I don't know why, but I've always loved night shots of empty streets.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Mar 15, 2022)

*

















*


----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2022)

The 1960s   were a very beautiful decade...gorgeous decade



Sharon Tate  among thousands of  very  beautiful people.


It is what it is the 60s was an attractive decade.


----------



## skye (Mar 16, 2022)

60s of course

but he was not the only one Jim Morrison was not the only one.

Black and White photo


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2022)

A couple enjoys a nice bottle of wine and a breathtaking view from the Eiffel Tower in 1928.


----------



## skye (Mar 19, 2022)

A little girl hands a posy of lilies to a police officer on duty at the Porte Saint-Denis in Paris, circa 1920.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## skye (Mar 25, 2022)

Amazing London....Carnaby Street, mid 1960s....

Amazing times, amazing people ,all gone now....never to be the same.

Europe has turned to shit  today, too bad.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## skye (Apr 11, 2022)

1960s rule


----------



## skye (Apr 11, 2022)

1960s UK...Oliver Reed









Sad he is gone, gorgeous creature....sad sad

God he was attractive wow!


----------



## skye (Apr 12, 2022)

1960s


----------



## skye (Apr 12, 2022)

lovely 1960s


----------



## skye (Apr 12, 2022)

And perfect Sharon Tate who was killed in Cali in the 60s...sad


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2022)

Very nice  and  attractive  Ali MacGraw.... circa 1960s.


----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2022)

Ali 1960s again


----------



## skye (Apr 24, 2022)

...and him the one and only.... you know what I mean...wow

they don't make them like that anymore...too sad too bad


----------



## skye (May 7, 2022)

Buster Keaton loved his dogs.....I love him for that!


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 11, 2022)

A Pure Call to Patriotism through Music
					

It should come as no surprise that some of the most heartfelt music about our nation was penned by an immigrant, Irving Berlin. His biography reports that he was born Israel Baline in a Siberian Jewish village. After it was attacked by an anti-Semitic




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## skye (May 11, 2022)

Beautiful actress Veronica Lake with her horse circa 1940s

Good night.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 13, 2022)

Sol 3466: Mast Camera (Mastcam) – NASA Mars Exploration
					

This image was taken by Mast Camera (Mastcam) onboard NASA's Mars rover Curiosity on Sol 3466 (2022-05-07 07:58:16 UTC).




					mars.nasa.gov


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 14, 2022)




----------



## skye (May 25, 2022)

Hem with beautiful son Bumby.....from his first wife.


----------



## skye (May 25, 2022)

Hem and  son Bumby Florida coast..


----------



## skye (May 25, 2022)

Hem with his other son Gregory .....different mom from Bumby







and with Patrick ....Greg's brother


----------



## skye (May 25, 2022)

And last but not least...

Hem and his three children!

Jack, Pat and Greg.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 26, 2022)




----------



## skye (May 26, 2022)

Bumby....Hem's son....as a grown man of course

with one of his daughters  Mariel Hemingway....he was the dad of   beautiful Margaux too....he is gone sadly.

Good genes in the Hem family.


----------



## skye (May 26, 2022)

And here is Bumby...Hem's eldest son ,  who is gone, with another daughter  of Bumby,  Margaux Hemingway the model....who is also gone 

What a beautiful family.


----------



## skye (May 27, 2022)

And one last of Bumby, Ernest's  first  son Jack (RIP)  with his beautiful family!   circa 1980s

Love them.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 30, 2022)




----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Winco (Jun 5, 2022)

skye said:


> GOD BLESS THE BEST...THE MOST HANDSOME ... THE MOST INTELLIGENT  PRESIDENT EVER.... DONALD TRUMP!
> 
> 
> Love you Sir!


LOL.
Just WOW.
Skye Cult Member.
Love you Sir.
LOOOLOOLLOOLL


----------



## skye (Jun 9, 2022)

The one and only James Gagney circa 1930s !


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2022)

Another photo of Jimmy Gagney!

It's a jungle out there!


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2022)

Jimmy in the movie "The Oklahoma Kid" (1939)


----------



## skye (Jun 13, 2022)

Roman soldier


----------



## skye (Jun 27, 2022)

1960s Santa Monica Beach


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## skye (Jul 27, 2022)

Beautiful late 1960s


----------



## Dalia (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2022)

1960s


----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2022)

The same English actress above....Susannah York 1960s


----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2022)

Sofia Loren and him!


----------



## skye (Aug 18, 2022)

one last....

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## skye (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Riff Raff (Aug 26, 2022)

Awesome pictures! 👍🏻


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## skye (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## skye (Sep 14, 2022)

(((Good night y'all))) 

from 1965.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 16, 2022)

kate Middleton


----------



## Dalia (Sep 16, 2022)

Queen Elisabeth at 18


----------



## Blossom (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## The Duke (Nov 2, 2022)

Blossom said:


> View attachment 718084


Holy crap! Is that an actual coven?


----------



## Blossom (Nov 3, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Holy crap! Is that an actual coven?




_I think so !  _


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2022)

1960s along with the 1920s.....best decades ever.


1960s   here  of course


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2022)

1960s Mod Fashion


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2022)

Mods on a bench Britain 1960s


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2022)

1960s (along with the 1920s)   will rule forever in my mind


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2022)

Mod styles 1960s


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2022)

And one last photo here ....the amazing Jean Shrimpton ....the number one model of the 1960s!

I better stop here lol....it's only that I love the 1960s!


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2022)

Does it? does it get better?....no .....it does nor get better than that... never again...1960s Jean and Terence Stamp


----------



## Blossom (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## skye (Dec 5, 2022)

Beautiful Italian Claudia Cardinale 1961


----------



## Blossom (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Blossom (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## buttercup (Friday at 5:31 AM)

A few of timeless Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## buttercup (Friday at 5:32 AM)




----------



## skye (Tuesday at 9:05 PM)

Catherine Denueve circa 1962...most beautiful...IMO....


----------



## skye (Tuesday at 9:15 PM)

Catherine 1960s


----------



## skye (Tuesday at 9:25 PM)

one last of Deneuve ....1962.....beautiful year

night y'all


----------

